# Arthas dropt Frostmourne?!



## Kurta (11. November 2008)

nabend 
ich wollte mal erfahren ob es Leute für möglich halten das Frostmourne bei Arthas zu bekommen ist. Ich persönlich finde es Mist wenn es das Schwert einfach nur so gibt d.h ohne irgendeine Q um Frostmourne z.b von seinem Fluch zu befreien ( oder was ähnlichem). Denn es laufen dann eh wieder 2000000 Leute mit diesen Hammersachen rum.


----------



## Hotgoblin (11. November 2008)

Hmm glaube ich weniger.

Es kann auch sein das sich Arthas bei 1% seienr Hp einfach wegportet.

Außerdem kann es sein er droppts einfach nicht und fertig.

Es kann auch sein das ers droppt fände ich aber sch****.


----------



## Hexenkind (12. November 2008)

Ich finde das es KEINER bekommen sollte. Einem so geschichtsträchtigen Schwert ist ein Spieler nicht würdig genug.^^


----------



## Rheagar (12. November 2008)

Falls Arthas stirbt wird seine Seele in das Schwert fahren. Und dann wird er warten bis jemand das Schwert wieder in die Hand nimmt.


----------



## Manoroth (12. November 2008)

och wiso auch net? ich denke es wird dropen, aber nur zu 1% oder so

und da arthas net so einfach zu killen sein wird werden dann auch net 1000 leute damit rumwuseln (sihe kriegsgleven von azzinot, sind auch net so oft anzutreffen)


----------



## Hotgoblin (12. November 2008)

Hexenkind schrieb:


> Ich finde das es KEINER bekommen sollte. Einem so geschichtsträchtigen Schwert ist ein Spieler nicht würdig genug.^^



Ich verstehs nicht wieso immer alle dagegen sind.

Es ist doch nur ein Spiel und die Warcraftgeschichte kam erst so richtig mit Wc3 
Leute es ist nur ein Spiel^^

Okay verstehe schon das du willst das keienr mit som Ding rumrennt (ich eigentlich auch nicht).

Aber verstehe es nicht das alle immer rumwhinen wenn man ne Geschichtsfigur in WoW killen kann.


----------



## Catweesel (12. November 2008)

und wenn du es selber bekämst wärs natürlich in Ordnung  ..... ne is klar


----------



## Zatari89 (12. November 2008)

Hexenkind schrieb:


> Ich finde das es KEINER bekommen sollte. Einem so geschichtsträchtigen Schwert ist ein Spieler nicht würdig genug.^^



die klingen von illidan stecken auch voller geschichte und sind gedropt ~ 

btw auf irgend einer ausstellung vor 1 oder 2 jahren wurde frostmourne als legendry vorgestellt, hier noch das bild dazu!

die stats sind zwar sehr low aber das bild is schließlich auch schon über nen jahr alt, aber es wird das teil wohl geben




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## j0h4nN3$ (12. November 2008)

genau wegen der geschichtsträchtigkeit von Frostmourne sollte es keiner haben dürfen... von wegen verflucht und so

und wenns ne q-reihe geben sollte, mit der man die klinge reinigen kann, dann wäre sie am ende eh viiiel schwächer als im original... einige sachen sollten einfach nicht angerührt werden (ja, ich trauer immernoch um illidan *schluchz*)

aber da das ganze noch sehr hypothetisch ist und wir alle nur mutmaßen können sollten wir uns einfach überraschen lassen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit:


Zatari89 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 jaaa am besten noch mit dem "hail to the king baby"... glaubste ja wohl selbst nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hotgoblin (12. November 2008)

Zatari89 schrieb:


> die klingen von illidan stecken auch voller geschichte und sind gedropt ~
> 
> btw auf irgend einer ausstellung vor 1 oder 2 jahren wurde frostmourne als legendry vorgestellt, hier noch das bild dazu!
> 
> ...




Das war ein kleiner Spaß von Blizzard 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Außerdem ist das nicht legendary sondern ein Artefakt 

Legendary=orange
Artefakt=(hell)gelb


----------



## Impostor (12. November 2008)

Hotgoblin schrieb:


> Aber verstehe es nicht das alle immer rumwhinen wenn man ne Geschichtsfigur in WoW killen kann.



ich glaube das könnte daran liegen das manche noch nicht so den Unterschied kapiert haben das es das gleiche ist, als würde man die in einem WC4 besiegen, nur, das Genre ist ein anderes
wobei die Frage ist, ob das Schwert nicht doch zu Gefährlich ist bzw. das erst gesäubert werden muss wie Atiesh

im übrigen ein lausiges Bild, das ja total Unscharf
man erkennt ja nicht mal den Grünen Text

http://images2.wikia.nocookie.net/wowwiki/...Frostmourne.jpg


----------



## Saji (12. November 2008)

Hexenkind schrieb:


> Ich finde das es KEINER bekommen sollte. Einem so geschichtsträchtigen Schwert ist ein Spieler nicht würdig genug.^^


Wir töteten Nefarian... wir machten Onyxia den Gar aus... wir zerlegten Raknaros... wir legten Illidan... wir haben sogar Kael'thas und Kil'jaeden wieder zurück in die Jagdgründe geschickt...


Nein, wir sind keine Helden... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## torpedo979 (12. November 2008)

Saji schrieb:


> Wir töteten Nefarian... wer machten Onyxia den Gar aus... wir zerlegten Raknaros... wir legten Illidan... wir haben sogar Kael'thas und Kil'jaeden wieder zurück in die Jagdgründe geschickt...
> 
> 
> Nein, wir sind keine Helden...
> ...




made my day, rofl


----------



## Hexenkind (12. November 2008)

j0h4nN3 schrieb:


> genau wegen der geschichtsträchtigkeit von Frostmourne sollte es keiner haben dürfen... von wegen verflucht und so
> 
> und wenns ne q-reihe geben sollte, mit der man die klinge reinigen kann, dann wäre sie am ende eh viiiel schwächer als im original... einige sachen sollten einfach nicht angerührt werden (ja, ich trauer immernoch um illidan *schluchz*)
> 
> ...



Ich denke vielleicht kann man einen Splitter looten mit dem man sich ein Schwert per Quest herstellt oder so, das fände ich okay.


----------



## Hexenkind (12. November 2008)

Saji schrieb:


> Wir töteten Nefarian... wir machten Onyxia den Gar aus... wir zerlegten Raknaros... wir legten Illidan... wir haben sogar Kael'thas und Kil'jaeden wieder zurück in die Jagdgründe geschickt...
> 
> 
> Nein, wir sind keine Helden...
> ...



Kil'jaeden lebt noch.^^ Es geht mir aber nicht um die Bosse, sondern um das Schwert. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Sicherlich, die Zwillingsklingen sollte eigentlich auch niemand haben, zumindest nicht das Original. Es ist einfach "nicht schön" wenn viele Spieler mit einer Waffe rumrennen die es früher nur ein mal gab.

Aber ich befürchte das es tatsächlich droppt. WoW ist eben ein Spiel der Massen und deshalb ins Kosumgeilheit (sprich Epics) eine der vorrangigsten Ziele der Community.^^


----------



## Hexenkind (12. November 2008)

Catweesel schrieb:


> und wenn du es selber bekämst wärs natürlich in Ordnung  ..... ne is klar



Nein, ich will es nicht, es sei denn ich wäre dann der einzige auf dem Server. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Quantin Talentino (12. November 2008)

Hexenkind schrieb:


> Ich denke vielleicht kann man einen Splitter looten mit dem man sich ein Schwert per Quest herstellt oder so, das fände ich okay.



genau die gleiche idee hatte ich auch gerade  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## eikira (12. November 2008)

Hotgoblin schrieb:


> Das war ein kleiner Spaß von Blizzard
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



waren die zwillingsklingen von azzinoth auch. hat das blizzard daran gehindert sie einfach in legendary umzuwandeln? kein stück.
und blizzard hindert auch garnichts daran das ein spieler frostgram bekommt. so traurig es klingt.
blizzar scheisst manchmal auf ihre eigene story.


----------



## Impostor (12. November 2008)

Hexenkind schrieb:


> Ich denke vielleicht kann man einen Splitter looten mit dem man sich ein Schwert per Quest herstellt oder so, das fände ich okay.



erinnert ein Stück weit irgendwie an Andúril bzw. Narsil
und zum Schmieden muss man in den Schwarzen Tempel um das ganze neu zu schmieden ...



eikira schrieb:


> waren die zwillingsklingen von azzinoth auch. hat das blizzard daran gehindert sie einfach in legendary umzuwandeln? kein stück.
> und blizzard hindert auch garnichts daran das ein spieler frostgram bekommt. so traurig es klingt.
> blizzar scheisst manchmal auf ihre eigene story.



ahja?
waren die das jemals?
wohl kaum, alleine das waren GM-Items, aber die sind ja wohl kaum als kanonisch zu betrachten
also, erst denken, dann Angebliche Lore-Verwurstungen posten


----------



## Astrakiller (12. November 2008)

Hotgoblin schrieb:


> Das war ein kleiner Spaß von Blizzard
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...





BÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖP,falsch!


Legendary = Orange
BoA items = Gelb (Bind on Account )

You fail!


----------



## Jinthora (12. November 2008)

Astrakiller schrieb:


> BÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖP,falsch!
> 
> 
> Legendary = Orange
> ...


Artefakt = Rot


----------



## Biggus (12. November 2008)

Immer das mimimi wenn bekannte wow-charaktere sterben bzw starke items aus der wow-geschichte droppen können  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Wenn man nur story-geil ist ist warcraft 1-3 wohl eher die wahl, als ein mmo, wo es darum geht sich zu verbessern.
Wenn Arthas tötbar ( 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) sein sollte und epische hosen des wals droppt würd ich mir so meine gedanken machen


----------



## eikira (12. November 2008)

Impostor schrieb:


> erinnert ein Stück weit irgendwie an Andúril bzw. Narsil
> und zum Schmieden muss man in den Schwarzen Tempel um das ganze neu zu schmieden ...
> 
> 
> ...



ja waren sie. nur weil auf allkazam GM item stand heisst das nicht das sie GM items waren. ein gm braucht keine items also gibts keine richtigen GM items.
ich betrachte es vom geschichtlichen aspekt. und da haben die wohl genau den gleichen stellenwert wie ein lausiges frostmourne.
blizzard könnte genau so gut einfach sagen der geist eines spieler muss stark genug sein damit er vom bösen nicht befallen wird und somit das schwert tragen kann. dies könnte passieren mit einem kleinen permanten buff durch zB Rhonin oder Malfurion taucht auf etc.


----------



## Psychopatrix (12. November 2008)

Zitat
"nur weil auf allkazam GM item stand heisst das nicht das sie GM items waren. ein gm braucht keine items also gibts keine richtigen GM items."

ROFL

du hast keine Ahnung .. GM dürfen ein bissl am Spiel rumschrauben wie sie mögen .. nur sollte davon die normale Spielergemeinschaft nix mitkriegen.
Das Wird dir jeder EX-GM Bestätigen...

Es gab sogar mal n Interview .. ka ob in Buffed .. aber da erzählte n GM das er sich n Lichtschwert baute und in SW rumstand .. er kriegte dan ziemlichen ärger mit seinem Arbeitgeber .. den es Gab viele nachfragen woher das Schwert sei ;-)


----------



## Taynted (12. November 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> och wiso auch net? ich denke es wird dropen, aber nur zu 1% oder so
> 
> und da arthas net so einfach zu killen sein wird werden dann auch net 1000 leute damit rumwuseln (sihe kriegsgleven von azzinot, sind auch net so oft anzutreffen)



warglaives sind NICHT so oft anzutreffen? oO auf welchem realm spielst du denn bitte? also für legendary verhältnisse gibt es auf frostwolf ( jaja frostwolf halt ) wirklich viele mit den glaives. 

btt: mich würds ned stören wenns frostmourne gibt. aber dann bitte nicht als drop, ein legendary darf einfach nicht dropen. sulfuras,thunderfury,athiesh das waren legendarys. cool wären aber langsam mal legendary rüstungsteile zb. den helm von arthas oder sowas in der art ; /

aber mal ehrlich, wir kennen blizzard ja alle und es wird sowieso alles casualisiert und es wird das selbe wie mit den glaives jetzt. nein, ich mag casualisierung nicht ....


----------



## Elander (12. November 2008)

Selbe Geschichte wie damals mit den beiden Warglaives.

Alle hielten die Waffen fürne Legende. Naiän die droppen niemals ...

Ich gehe einfach mal von aus das Frostmourne droppen wird  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## asszudemi (12. November 2008)

Kurta schrieb:


> nabend
> ich wollte mal erfahren ob es Leute für möglich halten das Frostmourne bei Arthas zu bekommen ist. Ich persönlich finde es Mist wenn es das Schwert einfach nur so gibt d.h ohne irgendeine Q um Frostmourne z.b von seinem Fluch zu befreien ( oder was ähnlichem). Denn es laufen dann eh wieder 2000000 Leute mit diesen Hammersachen rum.




Naja deine sorge kann ich nciht teilen .... ist doch mit Thori dal genau das selbe Kil Jaeden droppt das teil trotzdem siehst du nicht jeden 2ten jäger damit rumlaufen 

bis man arthas legen kann werden eh erstmal paar monate ins land gehen ich kann mir nciht vorstellen das arthas so leicht umzuhauen sein wird wie die alten Raid bosse 

also ich würd mir schon wünschen das er von der schwirigkeit her irgendwo bei kil jaeden anzusiedeln wäre


----------



## Ollowiana (12. November 2008)

eikira schrieb:


> ja waren sie. nur weil auf allkazam GM item stand heisst das nicht das sie GM items waren. ein gm braucht keine items also gibts keine richtigen GM items.
> ich betrachte es vom geschichtlichen aspekt. und da haben die wohl genau den gleichen stellenwert wie ein lausiges frostmourne.
> blizzard könnte genau so gut einfach sagen der geist eines spieler muss stark genug sein damit er vom bösen nicht befallen wird und somit das schwert tragen kann. dies könnte passieren mit einem kleinen permanten buff durch zB Rhonin oder Malfurion taucht auf etc.





Du musst nur mal unter google schauen wie viele GM-Items es gibt. Und die GM´s haben waffen und rüstung damit man sie am GM Tag erkennt.


----------



## Balanvallet (12. November 2008)

och doch kann ruhig droppen

klassgebunden:Todesritter *lach*


----------



## Ant1gen (12. November 2008)

Ich würde mich freuen, wenn Blizz mit den Arthas kill eine quest startet und amnn dann zu Geisel wechseln kann... und gegen Alli's und Horde kämpfen kann...

wäre doch eine nette Idee oder?


----------



## Balanvallet (12. November 2008)

Ant1gen schrieb:


> Ich würde mich freuen, wenn Blizz mit den Arthas kill eine quest startet und amnn dann zu Geisel wechseln kann... und gegen Alli's und Horde kämpfen kann...
> 
> wäre doch eine nette Idee oder?



mh is irgendwie hohl weiß nich...ich mag meine gildenkollegen eigentlich imemr und will die nich verdreschen^^


----------



## Ant1gen (12. November 2008)

Balanvallet schrieb:


> mh is irgendwie hohl weiß nich...ich mag meine gildenkollegen eigentlich imemr und will die nich verdreschen^^



Wieso nicht?
/wahnsin 1
Kannst dich dann für jede gemeinheit rächen für die unzähliege Quest welche dir die NPC's gegeben haben..... Du tötest alle
/wahnsinn 0

^^


----------



## Impostor (12. November 2008)

eikira schrieb:


> ja waren sie. nur weil auf allkazam GM item stand heisst das nicht das sie GM items waren. ein gm braucht keine items also gibts keine richtigen GM items.
> ich betrachte es vom geschichtlichen aspekt. und da haben die wohl genau den gleichen stellenwert wie ein lausiges frostmourne.
> blizzard könnte genau so gut einfach sagen der geist eines spieler muss stark genug sein damit er vom bösen nicht befallen wird und somit das schwert tragen kann. dies könnte passieren mit einem kleinen permanten buff durch zB Rhonin oder Malfurion taucht auf etc.



ok
du schreibst schon selbst das die so nicht im Spiel waren
nur weil irgendwo mal eine Artefakt Stufe geplant war heißt das im übrigen ...
nix

Artefakte im Spiel die Nicht durch kaputte Treiber entstehen oder GM-Inseln oder sonstige Items aus MPQ-Dateinen sind nicht Teil der Lore, also kann Blizzard nix kaputt machen was nicht so im Spiel zugänglich ist, geschweige jemals über das Ideenstadium hinnaus gekommen sind
wenn man sich mit jeder Idee aus nem Brainstorming befassen müsste die mal so in den Raum geworfen wurde oder doch nicht zugebrauchen war...

Und nur weil du das so sehen willst und einordnest, schööön, 
das ist aber nur deine Sache, auf einer in der Planung versumpften Wertigkeitsstufe aufbauend und eher mehr in Bereichen anzusiedeln wie:"Welcher Superheld ist stärker"

ach ja
die Kriegskleven sind so nicht das gleiche wie Arthas sei Buttermesser, das eher mit Atiesh gleichzusetzen


----------



## Gnorfal (12. November 2008)

Fragen über Fragen O_o...

Ich denke, was auch immer Arthas droppen wird:Es werden sich einige freuen. Andere werden sich über den Loot ärgern. Einige werden Arthas niemals sehen. 




> Andere werden sich über den Loot ärgern.


Sollte das massiver Weise der Fall sein, wird mit patch 3xy Frostmourne beim NPC kaufbar sein für 2 gold 80, da Blizzard auf die unzählbaren "Mimimi"-Threads reagiert....

Und das widerum wird der Tag sein, an dem ich mit WoW aufhöre.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slaneesh (12. November 2008)

Arthas wird eh der letzte Boss werden, welcher im Addon gelegt wird (weil der passende Raid auch erst mal seinen Weg ins Spiel finden muss).
Und damit sich das Schwert dann nicht irgendwann die 90er holen, wird es mit dem Addon: "Rise of Sargeras - Judgement Day" wieder entfernt.


----------



## Alpax (12. November 2008)

Jinthora schrieb:


> Artefakt = Rot



Als es noch keine Idee von Boa Items gab waren Artefakte hellgelb.


----------



## Thersus (12. November 2008)

Ach, wird doch eh alles verheizt, warum nicht auch Frostmourne? Dann machen wir noch fluggs Sargeras Platt und zocken World of Starcraft und futtern da Helden und Götter zum Frühstück...


----------



## Schamanion (12. November 2008)

Jetzt mal zu was ganz anderem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wieso gibts nur Legends wo Schwerter sind?
Thunderfury, Wargleves, Frostmourne,..


Schamanen kommen etwas zu kurz, nicht?! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ( ja ich spiel einen :> )


----------



## Rise Above (12. November 2008)

asszudemi schrieb:


> Naja deine sorge kann ich nciht teilen .... ist doch mit Thori dal genau das selbe Kil Jaeden droppt das teil trotzdem siehst du nicht jeden 2ten jäger damit rumlaufen
> 
> bis man arthas legen kann werden eh erstmal paar monate ins land gehen ich kann mir nciht vorstellen das arthas so leicht umzuhauen sein wird wie die alten Raid bosse
> 
> also ich würd mir schon wünschen das er von der schwirigkeit her irgendwo bei kil jaeden anzusiedeln wäre



Wobei Kil'jaeden auch vor dem nerf innerhalb einer woche 15 mal gefirstkillt wurde... Arthas sollte einfach etwas übermenschliches haben, es sollten die ganzen Stadtbosse mithelfen, Thrall&Sylvannas&Cairne&Blutelfenheini ... Vol'jin hat nur 120k life :O

Ich finde man sollte Arthas erst in 1 monat killen und die Schwert Dropchance auf 0.000001% setzen, so dass es dann wirklich NIEMAND hat bzw. jeder millonste Spieler evtl. Also 11 mal in ganz WoW nach jetzigen zahlen. Vllt sollts auch nur einmal pro Server droppen.. Aber so wie wir blizzard kennen, werden nach 2 monaten 37 leute auf meinem Server damit rumlaufen.
Und dann weint auch niemand mehr. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Azareus One (12. November 2008)

Saji schrieb:


> Wir töteten Nefarian... wir machten Onyxia den Gar aus... wir zerlegten Raknaros... wir legten Illidan... wir haben sogar Kael'thas und Kil'jaeden wieder zurück in die Jagdgründe geschickt...
> 
> 
> Nein, wir sind keine Helden...
> ...


Wie war das noch? 

Tötest du einen, bist du als Mörder verhasst.
Tötest du hundert, wirst du als Held gefeiert.
Tötest du den ganzen Rest, gibt es niemand mehr, der dich feiern könnte... 


B2t: 

Ich persönlich finde es schade, da Frostmourne um einiges (!) geschichtsträchtiger ist, als zB die Warglaives. Die standen niemals im mittelpunkt, sondern waren immer nur "Statisten". Frostmourne hat seinen eigenen Willen, und ich denke nicht, dass man es so einfach bekommen kann.,


----------



## -Sefian- (12. November 2008)

also ich denke nich das es dropen wird den von sowas haben wieder nur die melees was ... und 50% der klassen gehen wieder leer aus


----------



## Rise Above (12. November 2008)

Schamanion schrieb:


> Jetzt mal zu was ganz anderem
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Was mit diesem Legendary Kolben von Ragnaros? Sorry ka grad wie der heisst.. Sulfuros hand oder so Oo


----------



## Fornika (12. November 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> och wiso auch net? ich denke es wird dropen, aber nur zu 1% oder so
> 
> und da arthas net so einfach zu killen sein wird werden dann auch net 1000 leute damit rumwuseln (sihe kriegsgleven von azzinot, sind auch net so oft anzutreffen)




Auf welchem Server bzw Realmpool bist du? Oo

Also ich hab bis jetzt noch kein Legendary gesehen das so oft gedroppt is wie die Gleven......


----------



## Laeknishendr (12. November 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> och wiso auch net? ich denke es wird dropen, aber nur zu 1% oder so
> 
> und da arthas net so einfach zu killen sein wird werden dann auch net 1000 leute damit rumwuseln (sihe kriegsgleven von azzinot, sind auch net so oft anzutreffen)



Die Klingen von Azzinoth sind wohl die meist gesehenen Legendaries 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das Thema wurde übrigens schon vor Monaten breit diskutiert ...


----------



## Yldrasson (12. November 2008)

Kurta schrieb:


> Ich persönlich finde es Mist wenn es das Schwert einfach nur so gibt d.h ohne irgendeine Q um Frostmourne z.b von seinem Fluch zu befreien ( oder was ähnlichem). Denn es laufen dann eh wieder 2000000 Leute mit diesen Hammersachen rum.



Das wird es wahrscheinlich sein. Genauso, wie bei den ganzen, geschichtsträchtigen Bossen.

_"Nein, man tötet ja <Name einfügen> nicht, der ist ja wahnsinnig geworden! Und schwächer auch noch, so, dass man ihn überhaupt erst besiegen kann!"_

Ich kann es mir schon vorstellen... -.-

_"Nein, man bekommt ja nicht Frostmourne, das wurde ja geläutert und ist jetzt eine liebe Waffe!"_

Bei Lotro kann man nicht mal Mithril abbauen, aufgrund von Lore. DAS finde ich gut.
Diese ganzen Beugungen der Lore, damit man im Spiel mehr roxxxor olololol Spaß hat nerven mich richtig, bei Blizzard... :-(


----------



## Marvs (12. November 2008)

Nun mal ganz ruhig.. Vielleicht tötet man Arthas ja in der Ini mit dem Schwert, das dabei zerstört wird oder irgendwie sowas.
Wobei, schade dass es unique ist. Zwei davon an nem Warri sind doch schmuck /ironie aus.


----------



## Sidious75 (12. November 2008)

Bin dagegen, dass Frostgram jemals droppen soll,  das ist wesendlich geschichtsträchtiger als die Glaives, fand halt Bc spitze und kann mich so garnich auf Wotlk freuen. hasse leveln -.-


----------



## Drydema (12. November 2008)

natürlich wird eh droppen und blizz schei´t eh auf die story wenn sie wirklich danach gehen würde währe arthas und illidan nen lufthauch im wind gegen ragnaros und c´tun


----------



## Cheaters (12. November 2008)

http://www.wotlkwiki.info/up2/pages/images/wotlkw8zzzek0.jpg

Es wurde in der Alpha von Wotlk eingebaut, also ich schätze schon, dass man es kriegen kann, aber man muss es vorher durch ne Quest reinigen.

MfG


----------



## Sidious75 (12. November 2008)

mir kann das eh egal sein, is ein 2hand schwert,  schurken haben ja leider keinen Titan Grip


----------



## Adnuf (12. November 2008)

Sidious75 schrieb:


> mir kann das eh egal sein, is ein 2hand schwert,  schurken haben ja leider keinen Titan Grip




gott sei dank xD

meine Pers. Meinung zu dem TE?

Es sollte droopen aber zu o,01% fals wobei es schon scheise ist das es mit warscheinlichkeit droopen kann.
man erinnert sich an das mount des barons aus strath (wars doch oder?) 
ich seh heuten och nur SEEHR wenige damir rumreiten

um genau zu sein bisher nur 1!

und die gleven von Illi trägt nit jeder? oder hab ich das falsch verstanden?.

Sen'jin jeder 5t schurke läuft mit midn 1 gleve rum und jeder 10 krieger mit 1 oder beiden^^


----------



## Yiraja (12. November 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> och wiso auch net? ich denke es wird dropen, aber nur zu 1% oder so
> 
> und da arthas net so einfach zu killen sein wird werden dann auch net 1000 leute damit rumwuseln (sihe kriegsgleven von azzinot, sind auch net so oft anzutreffen)



das teil hat doch mittlerweile jeder ~~


----------



## Omas Zwerg (12. November 2008)

Wär lustig, wenn man das schwert berkäme und gleichzeitig den Titel "Lich King".
Dann würd man mal wieder sofort sehn wer kein RL hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## (DK)Starfire (12. November 2008)

Diese Diskussion ist sinnlos. Ob es nun lootbar sein wird oder nicht, entscheidet von euch Würsten hier niemand. Und überhaupt werden selbst die weltbesten Raids erst in mehreren Monaten auch nur in de Nähe von Arthas kommen... also spart euch euren Atem.

Und mal ehrlich: dieses ganze getue, dieser Boss sollte von Spielern nicht besiegbar sein oder jenes Item sollte für Spieler nicht droppen... dafür, dass manche sich hier schön auf Warcraft 3 beziehen, haben die meisten wohl eines vergessen:

KEINER der Helden von Warcraft 3 hat auch nur irgendwas größer gerissen ohne seine Kampftruppen. Und nun ratet mal, womit man die Spielerschaft in WoW am ehesten vergleichen könnte.
Und selbst Arthas, wenngleich von adeligem Blut und ein Mitglied der Paladine der Silbernen Hand, war anfangs erstmal "nur" ein aufstrebender, junger Kämpfer, und sonst nix. Und er hat Frostgram nicht in einem spektakulären Kampf errungen, mußte nicht 500 Ogernasen abliefern, damit ihm Hans Guckindieluft hinter dem 4ten Baum am Strand von Northrend eventuell sagt, wo er das Schwert findet.... er hat es "einfach" (Lore-Kenner wissen, was ich meine) aus seiner Lagerstätte entnommen.

Es spricht, spielerisch betrachtet, nichts dagegen, Held A killen und Imbaitem B looten zu können. Auch storytechnisch ist es vertretbar beziehungsweise wird dann von Blizzard passend abgewandelt, wenn es um eine eventuelle Integration in die Hauptgeschichte geht. Bestes Beispiel hierfür: die Onyxia-Questreihe auf Seiten der Allianz und ihre kürzlich erfolgte Integration in die hochoffizielle Gesamtgeschichte. Wer nicht weiß, wovon ich genau rede, sollte sich von der Ony-Questreihe, wie sie vor dem Patch war, erzählen lassen und parallel dazu die Geschichte des WoW-Comics nachlesen oder sich ebenfalls erzählen lassen.


----------



## Crav3n (12. November 2008)

Ich glaube ja eher an die Theorie von Kael`Thas, das Frostmourne ein Teil des Kampfes gegen Arthas sein wird, denn wenn wir mal ehrlich sind und der Geschichte glauben ist Arthas einer der stärksten Heros in den Warcraft-Geschichte.

Meine Theorie daher: Um Arthas endgültig den gar auszumachen, wird er Frostmourne bei 20 % droppen und man muss es gegen ihn einsetzen um ihm den letzten Rest zugeben, er verliert dadurch sein großteil an Kräften und wird schwächer was es möglich macht, ihn zu nuken. Der glückliche Raid der es dann schafft muss mit dem Schwert zu irgendeiner magischen Schmelze ( beinhaltet eine kleine Quest ) um Frostmourne von der Welt zu verbannen. Welches bei erfolgreichem abschliessen einem den Loot beschert ( ähnlich der Kiste bei Majordomus in MC ), da Arthas sich selber bei 1 % ins Exil portet. 

Discuss 



(DK)Starfire schrieb:


> Und überhaupt werden selbst die weltbesten Raids erst in mehreren Monaten auch nur in de Nähe von Arthas kommen... also spart euch euren Atem.



Also in ein paar Monaten ist einwenig überzogen, frühstens in einem Jahr, da schon lange angekündigt ist das Arthas nach gepatched wird. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


MFG


----------



## (DK)Starfire (12. November 2008)

Crav3n schrieb:


> Ich glaube ja eher an die Theorie von Kael`Thas, das Frostmourne ein Teil des Kampfes gegen Arthas sein wird, denn wenn wir mal ehrlich sind und der Geschichte glauben ist Arthas einer der stärksten Heros in den Warcraft-Geschichte.
> 
> Meine Theorie daher: Um Arthas endgültig den gar auszumachen, wird er Frostmourne bei 20 % droppen und man muss es gegen ihn einsetzen um ihm den letzten Rest zugeben, er verliert dadurch sein großteil an Kräften und wird schwächer was es möglich macht, ihn zu nuken. Der glückliche Raid der es dann schafft muss mit dem Schwert zu irgendeiner magischen Schmelze ( beinhaltet eine kleine Quest ) um Frostmourne von der Welt zu verbannen. Welches bei erfolgreichem abschliessen einem den Loot beschert ( ähnlich der Kiste bei Majordomus in MC ), da Arthas sich selber bei 1 % ins Exil portet.
> 
> ...



Kreativ, aber wie gesagt: sinnlos, darüber "discuss" zu betreiben. Warten wirs ab, was kommt.

Und mal nebenbei: nicht das Schwert gibt dem Lichkönig seine Macht; der Lichkönig stärkt das Schwert, und mit dem Schwert den Träger des Schwertes. Hast bei Frozen Throne nicht aufgepasst, oder?


EDIT sagt, ich habe "mehrere" geschrieben, und nicht "ein paar".


----------



## Moktheshock (12. November 2008)

Yiraja schrieb:


> das teil hat doch mittlerweile jeder ~~


ja wargleves sind so items da leigt die offhand bei manchen kriegern sogar nun auf er bank  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SW:TOR (12. November 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> och wiso auch net? ich denke es wird dropen, aber nur zu 1% oder so
> 
> und da arthas net so einfach zu killen sein wird werden dann auch net 1000 leute damit rumwuseln (sihe kriegsgleven von azzinot, sind auch net so oft anzutreffen)



dann geh mal nachmittags auf Nozdormu gucken! auf dem server rennen schon seid vor dem patch genug leute rum die beide illidanblades haben!
ne aber mal im ernst sollte arthas das schwert droppen, auch wenn die dem nur eine dropchance von 0,001% einräumen , würde ich das mehr als nur bescheuert finden!


----------



## pandur0815 (12. November 2008)

Schamanion schrieb:


> Jetzt mal zu was ganz anderem
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Hm, 
du hast da einige vergessen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sulfuras, Hand von Ragnaros - ist ein Streitkolben
Atiesh - ist ein Stab
Thori'dal, Furor der Sterne -  ist ein Bogen
---


Btt:
Ich bin sowieso sowas von dagegen, das Legendarys weiterhin "droppen" ... ich meine ... was soll der driss?
So eine Waffe soll legendär sein, und somit auch mit legendär viel Arbeit verbunden sein, wie seinerzeit Atiesh oder eben Sulfaras - und nicht einfach mit dropluck zusammen hängen so das plötzlich dutzende von Leuten mit rumlaufen.

Naja .. aber Blizz hat bestimmt eh bald ne Kooperation mit Fererro und in jedem siebten Ei ist nen Epic drin ^^


----------



## Crav3n (12. November 2008)

(DK)Starfire schrieb:


> Kreativ, aber wie gesagt: sinnlos, darüber "discuss" zu betreiben. Warten wirs ab, was kommt.
> 
> Und mal nebenbei: nicht das Schwert gibt dem Lichkönig seine Macht; der Lichkönig stärkt das Schwert, und mit dem Schwert den Träger des Schwertes. Hast bei Frozen Throne nicht aufgepasst, oder?
> 
> ...



doch klar hab ich, deswegen sagte ich ja auch das er sein schwert net mehr hat und schwächer wird, weil er es net mehr trägt, vllt ein wenig schlecht ausgedrückt in meinem post 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hellersche (12. November 2008)

Hotgoblin schrieb:


> Das war ein kleiner Spaß von Blizzard
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Ich glaube die stopfen das wenn als lootcard ins TCG dann können se nochmal extrakohle von den ganzen kiddys kassieren die dan unsummen fürs tcg ausgeben und dann isses rot mit billigstats und Bind on Account. XD 

Das wär ein Spass mann wie würd ich die auslachen.


----------



## eikira (12. November 2008)

Psychopatrix schrieb:


> Zitat
> "nur weil auf allkazam GM item stand heisst das nicht das sie GM items waren. ein gm braucht keine items also gibts keine richtigen GM items."
> 
> ROFL
> ...



schön und gut das du das so glaubst. trotzdem gibts es keine "GM-Items" das einzige was es als GM item gibt ist der overall der blau schwarze. das ist nen GM item alles andere sind items der warcraft geschichte ob sie es nun in den Live Spieleinhalt schaffen oder nicht ist ne ganz andere frage.

und geschichtlich ist frostmourne nunmal nicht wirklich sehr viel bedeutender als die zwillingskleven von azzinoth.


----------



## (DK)Starfire (12. November 2008)

Crav3n schrieb:


> doch klar hab ich, deswegen sagte ich ja auch das er sein schwert net mehr hat und schwächer wird, weil er es net mehr trägt, vllt ein wenig schlecht ausgedrückt in meinem post
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Eben deshalb. Arthas würde es wohl nicht viel ausmachen, das Schwert zu verlieren, da er "nur" die "Machtunterstützung" für die Waffe zurückfahren müßte. Der Lichkönig ist ohne das Schwert prinzipiell immer noch mächtig. Das Schwert ohne den Lichkönig* aber ist theoretisch "nur" ein Schwert, mehr nicht.


P.S.: * Mir ist klar, dass das Schwert als eine Art Fokus vom Lichkönig genutzt wird. Deshalb aber auch die Formulierung, denn wenn der Lichkönig nicht mehr in der Lage sein sollte oder schlicht nicht mehr "will", dass Schwert zu "unterstützen", verliert es weitestgehend seine Macht.


----------



## Crav3n (12. November 2008)

nichts destro trotz mag ich mein theorie @ Star 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Impostor (12. November 2008)

Cheaters schrieb:


> Es wurde in der Alpha von Wotlk eingebaut, also ich schätze schon, dass man es kriegen kann, aber man muss es vorher durch ne Quest reinigen.



Falsch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
das ist drin, weil man wie überall zu lesen öfters Arthas begegnet
und was hat der wohl in der Hand?
sicher nicht die Aufhaltbare Macht


----------



## Kronas (12. November 2008)

Slaneesh schrieb:


> Arthas wird eh der letzte Boss werden, welcher im Addon gelegt wird (weil der passende Raid auch erst mal seinen Weg ins Spiel finden muss).
> Und damit sich das Schwert dann nicht irgendwann die 90er holen, wird es mit dem Addon: "Rise of Sargeras - Judgement Day" wieder entfernt.


woher willst du wissen wie das next addon heißt?


----------



## Kurta (12. November 2008)

also soweit ich gelesen habe sind mindestens 80% der leute dafür das Frostmourne *nicht* dropen sollte , ganz ehrlich hätte ich das nciht gedacht , ich hätte eher gedacht das 80% der Leute *dafür * sind  das diese teil dropt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Trodzdem gut zu wissen das sehr viele Leute meiner Meinung sind. Fand es auch schon Kacke das mal Illidan töten kann , der hätte ja wieder im Knast landen können für spätere Ereignisse oder Romane ect. . Hoffe das man Arthas auch nicht töten kann oder so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zwodrey (12. November 2008)

Ich bin dafür das man Arthas sehr wohl töten können sollte. Das spricht nicht gegen die Lore, sondern wir sind ja gerade dabei diese weiterzuerzählen. Also warum sollte er nicht ins Gras beissen können. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber wenn Frostmourne schon droppen sollte, dann bin ich dafür das es Artefakt ist, also nur einmal pro Sserver vorhanden. Alles andere wäre dann doch lächerlich. Am besten so das er es bei seinem ersten Ableben pro Server ein einziges Mal fallen lässt. Also als Auszeichnung für einen der beim Server-First-Kill dabei war. Allerdings will ich dann gern TS-Mitschnitte und Chatlogs haben, von dem Moment wenn sich alle die das Ding tragen könnten in Grund und Boden flamen! ;D Das gäbe sicher Mord und Totschlag, hehe.

W bekommt Beute [Frostgram]

X hat die Schlachtgruppe verlassen
X hat die Gilde verlassen
X ist nun offline

Y hat die Schlachtgruppe verlassen
Y hat die Gilde verlassen
Y ist nun offline

Z hat die Schlachtgruppe verlassen
Z hat die Gilde verlassen
Z ist nun offline




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hexenkind (12. November 2008)

Impostor schrieb:


> erinnert ein Stück weit irgendwie an Andúril bzw. Narsil
> und zum Schmieden muss man in den Schwarzen Tempel um das ganze neu zu schmieden ...



Ja kann sein. Ich jedenfalls fände das das beste. Aber wenn es droppen würde, dann wäre ich auch nicht überrascht.^^


----------



## jolk (12. November 2008)

Zwodrey schrieb:


> Ich bin dafür das man Arthas sehr wohl töten können sollte. Das spricht nicht gegen die Lore, sondern wir sind ja gerade dabei diese weiterzuerzählen. Also warum sollte er nicht ins Gras beissen können.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Also ich finde diese Theorie gut, besonders weil derjenige dann berühmt wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## eikira (26. Februar 2009)

Psychopatrix schrieb:


> Zitat
> "nur weil auf allkazam GM item stand heisst das nicht das sie GM items waren. ein gm braucht keine items also gibts keine richtigen GM items."
> 
> ROFL
> ...



ja und du scheinst den volle durchblick zu besitzen was.
ein GM darf nicht nach belieben einfach rumspielen. kommt auf sein GM level an du honk.


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (26. Februar 2009)

Kurta schrieb:


> Denn es laufen dann eh wieder 2000000 Leute mit diesen Hammersachen rum.



deswegen bin ich für legendäre questreihen......das item welches die q startet sollte eine dropchance von ca 0.1% haben

schon bei den warglaves hat sich blizzard wohl in der farbe vertan......legendär sollte auch wirklich legendär sein. ich hoffe auf legendäre waffen...jedoch sollte die legendäre questreihe auch für die top gilden eine herausvorderung sein....

legendär sollte nichts für gelegenheitsspieler sein......also für mich warscheinlich auch nicht....aber damit kann ich sehr gut leben


----------



## Alien123 (26. Februar 2009)

Hotgoblin schrieb:


> Ich verstehs nicht wieso immer alle dagegen sind.
> 
> Es ist doch nur ein Spiel und die Warcraftgeschichte kam erst so richtig mit Wc3
> Leute es ist nur ein Spiel^^



Du scheinst ein sehr verwöhnter Spieler zu sein dem alles in knallig bunten bewegten Bildern präsentiert werden muss. Natürlich gab es schon richtig Story in wc1, wc2+addon und dem warcraft adventure (wurde leider gestrichen). In den ersten beiden Warcraft Teilen gabs die Story halt nur per scrollenden Text und ohne Zwischensequenzen, den ersten sogar nur in englisch. (Ihr werdet euch wundern wieviele aus WC3 und WoW bekannte Charaktere darin vorkommen)

Ich bin im übrigen auch dagegen diese Waffe einzuführen, da somit das besondere an diesem Gegenstand verfallen würde. Frostmourne ist mittlerweile ja schon so bekannt wie Thrall oder Illidan. (Ja das Ableben von Illidan finde ich auch schade, trotdem ist es ein netter Kampf *auf 70 versteht sich*)
Zwar ist eines der Erfolgsgeheimnisse von WoW die ständigen Erfolge und Fortschritte die man macht, trotzdem muss man ja nicht alles haben und bekommen.

Ausserdem wundert es mich das niemand darüber spekuliert, ob man die Rüstung von Arthas durch Drops bekommt und nur seine Waffe.


----------



## Alien123 (26. Februar 2009)

Psychopatrix schrieb:


> Zitat
> du hast keine Ahnung .. GM dürfen ein bissl am Spiel rumschrauben wie sie mögen .. nur sollte davon die normale Spielergemeinschaft nix mitkriegen.
> Das Wird dir jeder EX-GM Bestätigen...
> 
> Es gab sogar mal n Interview .. ka ob in Buffed .. aber da erzählte n GM das er sich n Lichtschwert baute und in SW rumstand .. er kriegte dan ziemlichen ärger mit seinem Arbeitgeber .. den es Gab viele nachfragen woher das Schwert sei ;-)




Aha, es gab mal ein Interview dazu und das hat also allse ein GM gesagt, dann muss es ja stimmen....

Nein, sowas nennt man Gerücht.


----------



## mattzomix (26. Februar 2009)

das schwert wirds eh nur für todesritter geben, da andere klassen nicht die fähigkeiten haben es nur anfassen zu können, da es ihnen die seele raubt. todesritter jedoch haben keine seele mehr, was sie gegen den effekt von frostmourne immun macht.


----------



## Borberat (26. Februar 2009)

Ashbringer wurde auch ins Volk geschmissen, warum also nicht auf Frostmourne?


----------



## Shadowcreeper (26. Februar 2009)

Nein. Ich denke nicht dass es bei Arthas "droppen" wird.


----------



## FuGhi (26. Februar 2009)

Ich frage mich gerade eher, wie man es machen will, dass man das Schwert auch gut "sieht".
Die Gleven hat man ja auf den Rücken getragen, konnte jeder Arsch erkennen.
Aber ein Schwert trägt man ja nicht auf den Rücken.

Von daher sieht das dann doch rein "äußerlich" wie ein normales Schwer aus, was von einem DK mit Runen verziert wurde. Man muss es doch irgendwie erkennbar machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich denke schon das es das gibt, auch wenn es nicht ganz logisch ist, wegen "Fluch", weniger wegen der "Menge" die es dann gibt... Nur man sollte es wirklich irgendwie machen, dass der Fluch dann auch "weg geht".
Sonst traue ich keinen Raid mehr, wo einer das Schwert hat, nicht das der auf einmal Amok läuft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Quadun (26. Februar 2009)

Also meinesachtens hin oder her ! Das Schwert von Arthas sollte nie droppen, weil es ist das geschichtsträchtige Schwert im kompletten Game von daher no go !!


----------



## _Raziel_ (26. Februar 2009)

Borberat schrieb:


> Ashbringer wurde auch ins Volk geschmissen, warum also nicht auf Frostmourne?


Nur die verfluchte Version davon. Reinigen konnte man ihn nicht und so besonders war es auch nicht.
Der gereinigte Ashbringer kann mit einem Hieb tausende Geisseldiener zu Asche machen. Ausserdem hat es die Macht Arthas zu vernichten. Das heisst, es ist mit Frostgram ebenbürtig.
Und nur zur Info; Den Ashbringer gibt es nicht mehr zu holen, da Fordring (glaub ich war der Boss) nicht mehr im Reiterkonzil von Naxxramas steht, sondern Baron Totenschwur!

Also, wenn Frostgram tatsächlich fallen sollte, müsste Blizzard das ebenbürtige Schwert Ashbringer auch wieder implementieren, weil das Böse immer einen Gegenpol hat (bei Kämpfern wie Illidan, Arthas und Co ist der der Spieler, was aber bei lebenden Waffen?)

Anders ausgedrückt:
Frostgram ist ein lebendes Wesen. Ein äusserst bösartiges, dessen innere Macht nicht ganz erläutert wurde. Die einzigen, bis jetzt in WoW erschienen Legendarys dieser Art waren die Waffen bei Kaelthas (oder die Geisterwaffen in Naxx, die man zwar looten kann, aber nicht die Waffen selbst). Die Kaelthas Waffen konnte man dann zwar richtig looten, aber auch nur für den Kampf.

Zusammenfassend:
Blizzard, blos nicht Frostgram ins Spiel als Loot einführen oder ich schreib jeden Tag n'Ticket mit der Frage nach dem 'Warum?'
Ahja, die Rüstung von Arthas ist auch verflucht und sollte dementsprechend auch nicht fallen...

Es gibt einfach einige No-Goes.


----------



## Well! (26. Februar 2009)

Der träger würde sofort zum Lichking werden, und somit quasi ausm Spiel entfernt werden ~.~"
Denke auch, das der Ashbringer kein Item wird. Die beiden Schwerter sind einfach zu mächtig, als das Spieler damit rumrennen.


----------



## Aladan (26. Februar 2009)

Ihr könnt davon ausgehen das Tirion und Mograine ein Wörtchen mitreden werden im Kampf. Aber Frostmourne sollte niemals dropen, ich habe keine Lust das der Lichkönig besiegt wird und direkt in einem neuen Körper aufersteht.


----------



## Buffer_Overrun (26. Februar 2009)

Quadun schrieb:


> [...] weil es ist das geschichtsträchtige Schwert im kompletten Game von daher no go !!


Ach... und der Ashbringer war einfach nur ein geschichtsloses Stück Blech oder wie? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Irgendeine legendäre Waffe wird Blizz sicherlich einbauen... Ich persönlich fände es aber nicht gut, falls Frostmourne droppen sollte, aber so wie man Blizz kennt...
Geschichtlich wäre es eigentlich ein wenig komisch. Denn eigentlich müsste Frostmourne einen ja dann langsam verderben, wenn man es selbst verwendet. Sollte es von der Geschichte her dann aber so sein, dass der Lichkönig wirklich komplett fällt und das Schwert "gereinigt" wird... nun, dann müsste es eigentlich einen Grossteil seiner Macht verlieren.

Aber hey, vielleicht ist die kommende legendäre Waffe auch gar nicht Frostmourne sondern der "gereinigte" Ashbringer (der ja dann stärker ist als der "alte")... ist zwar immernoch ein bisschen blöd, aber schliesslich wurde der Ashbringer eh schon unters Volk geworfen.


----------



## Dregalos (26. Februar 2009)

Astrakiller schrieb:


> BÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖP,falsch!
> 
> 
> Legendary = Orange
> ...



Bääääh Falsch !

Artefakt - Rot (z.B.: http://wow.allakhazam.com/db/item.html?source=live;witem=192 ; http://wow.allakhazam.com/db/item.html?sou...ive;witem=12947 ; --> GM Items)
Legendary - Orange - kennen wir alle...
Bind On Account - So genante Erbstücke - Hellgelb (z.B.: http://wow.allakhazam.com/db/item.html?sou...ive;witem=44094 ; http://wow.allakhazam.com/db/item.html?sou...ive;witem=42945

btw: http://wow.allakhazam.com/db/item.html?wit...942;source=live (legendary)

komisch, artefakt? http://wow.allakhazam.com/item.html?witem=18582 warglaives ??


----------



## mattzomix (26. Februar 2009)

warum denken alle, dass der lich könig durch frostmourne definiert wird? der könig wird durch die krone definiert, aber darüber macht sich keiner gedanken. hauptsache frostmourne darf nicht dropen, da es ja so böse ist und man das nicht mit der lore vereinbaren kann...

ich denke echt, dass es dropt und nur todesritter es tragen können, da es ein schwert ist, was nekromantische kräfte besitzt und nur todesritter haben bisher solche kräft und keine andere klasse. ist auch ein guter ausgleich, da andere klassen die 2h waffen tragen können sich dann den ashbringer schnappen können und todesritter eben nicht.

ich denke, dass es so enden wird


----------



## Buffer_Overrun (26. Februar 2009)

mattzomix schrieb:


> warum denken alle, dass der lich könig durch frostmourne definiert wird? [...]
> 
> ich denke echt, dass es dropt und nur todesritter es tragen können[...]


Laut Geschichte wird der Lich King wirklich nicht durch Frostmourne alleine definiert, das stimmt.
Da aber an der BlizzCon 2007 mal ein Entwurf von Frostmourne gezeigt wurde, auf dem eben stand, dass der Träger der neue Lich King sei... nun, deshalb denken es die Leute wahrscheinlich: http://www.wowwiki.com/Frostmourne#BlizzCon_revelation

Des weiteren bin ich nicht ganz sicher, ob Blizz legendäre Rüstungen ins Spiel integrieren wird. Gab es doch noch nicht, oder?

Ausserdem stimmt Deine Ausführung eh nicht ganz. Jeder kann Frostmourne tragen, wird dadurch aber verderbt und somit zum Todesritter. Das gleiche ist Arthas ja auch passiert... und der war ein Paladin.


----------



## Luciferas (26. Februar 2009)

Es geht um ein schwert in einen SPIEL......lasst es doch einfach droppen


----------



## eikira (26. Februar 2009)

Kurta schrieb:


> nabend
> ich wollte mal erfahren ob es Leute für möglich halten das Frostmourne bei Arthas zu bekommen ist. Ich persönlich finde es Mist wenn es das Schwert einfach nur so gibt d.h ohne irgendeine Q um Frostmourne z.b von seinem Fluch zu befreien ( oder was ähnlichem). Denn es laufen dann eh wieder 2000000 Leute mit diesen Hammersachen rum.



was fürn fluch. arthas wird garnicht erst gekillt. fordring wird sich opfern um die geissel zu neutralisieren. pasta basta


----------



## huladai (26. Februar 2009)

Es geht ganz einfach darum, dass das Schwert allein Arthas erst zu dem gemacht hat, was er jetzt ist. Verdorben sozusagen.
Warum sollte ein einfacher Spieler der Macht des Schwertes also widerstehen können, der Sohn des Königs aber nicht?

Nein, das wäre schon mehr als lächerlich, wenn man das Schwert bekommen könnte und dennoch nicht auch zum Bösen wird.


----------



## Buffer_Overrun (26. Februar 2009)

Luciferas schrieb:


> Es geht um ein schwert in einen SPIEL......lasst es doch einfach droppen


Und noch so einer, der zwar auswendig weiss, welcher Boss welchen Gegenstand droppt, aber keine Ahnung hat, wen er da gerade getötet hat.
Lies die Bücher, spiel WC1-3... dann verstehst Du, dass es eben nicht "nur" ein Schwert in einem Spiel ist, sondern eine riesige Hintergrundgeschichte existiert, die einfach zu oft über den Haufen geworfen wird (wegen Leuten, die eben nur der Loot interessiert.)
Hauptsache DPS-Cap erreicht. Und irgendwann mit Level 100 rennen alle mit Gorshalach rum und haben eigentlich überhaupt keine Ahnung, von wem sie das Ding denn nun eigentlich bekommen haben. Naja, aber das ist ja auch egal. Danach ist WarCraft eh zu Ende... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Barbossâ-Gorgonnash (26. Februar 2009)

LoL, wenn Blizz das macht und es nur einer haben kann, dann hat derjenige einen Fulltimejob als neuer Lichking. Dann beschweren sich die Spieler, dass sie nie die Chance hatten es zuergattern und Blizz führt eine generelle Droprate ein und jeder hat die Chance dazu. Dann rennen ein paar Lichkings auf jedem Server rum oO wär doch was -.-


----------



## mattzomix (26. Februar 2009)

ich frage mich, woher hier jeder weiß, dass das schwert von jedem tragbar ist?

ich meine alle regen sich darüber auf, dass es nicht geht, dass ein normaler char FM aufheben kann, da er dann verflucht wird und seine seele verliert. ok, dann sperren wir diese klasse und machen es der einzigen klasse zugänglich die sich um den fluch keine sorgen machen muss, dem DK. alle anderen meleedps klassen, die ne 2h waffe tragen können bekommen dann den ashbringer, da vielleicht tirion im kampf gegen arthas stirbt.

bei dieser lösung wären alle zufrieden, wobei beide schwerte ähnliche stats haben sollten, damit beide seiten nicht sagen können: "weini weini, die andere waffe ist besser als meine, bufft meine waffe plx!"

aber der post wird eh wieder untergehen, weil FM darf einfach nicht dropen, weil das scheiße ist unso >.>


----------



## Luciferas (26. Februar 2009)

huladai schrieb:


> Es geht ganz einfach darum, dass das Schwert allein Arthas erst zu dem gemacht hat, was er jetzt ist. Verdorben sozusagen.
> Warum sollte ein einfacher Spieler der Macht des Schwertes also widerstehen können, der Sohn des Königs aber nicht?
> 
> Nein, das wäre schon mehr als lächerlich, wenn man das Schwert bekommen könnte und dennoch nicht auch zum Bösen wird.



Das ist doch total egal es ist und beleibt ein spiel also is doch latex was es ist bzw von wem es kommt hauptsache das spiel macht spaß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deligor (26. Februar 2009)

Luciferas schrieb:


> Es geht um ein schwert in einen SPIEL......lasst es doch einfach droppen



In diesem Fall ist das abgegriffene "WoW-ist-nur-ein-Spiel"-Argument unpassend...das stellt hier ja niemand in Frage.

Ich persönlich würde es nicht so gut finden, wenn das Schwert droppt...selbst wenn es durch den Tod des Lichkönigs gereinigt wird kommt das in meinen Augen ein wenig zu gezwungen rüber. Wenn es nicht gereinigt wird und man einfach so mit dem Ding rumrennen kann ist das meiner Meinung nach sehr unpassend, da es sich hierbei ja durchaus um einen magischen Gegenstand handelt, welcher den Träger beeinflusst und dieser Einfluss würde, wenn er "realistisch" rüberkommen soll, den Träger gegenüber allen anderen Spielen übervorteilen...und zwar in zu hohem Ausmaß

Vielleicht droppt das Schwert ja auch als Questgegenstand...weiß und vollkommen uninteressant  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   ... quasi als Todesbeweis für Arthas und abzugeben bei Tirion Fordring, welcher das Ding dann mit Blitz, Donner und nem World-emote verschrottet...als Belohnung gibt 24 Gold und ein klassenspezifisches Epic. (der Vorschlag ist nicht wirklich erst gemeint 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Mfg Del


----------



## Shrukan (26. Februar 2009)

So das Schwert darf droppen, aber meinetwegen eine unreine Version davon.
Arthas soll ja da hinein fahren? Vielleicht muss man das Schwert in einer langen Questreihe reinigen?
Dazu neu schmieden, da das Schwert teils zerbricht wenn Arthas entschwindet -> schwer hart zu erreichende Mats sammeln.
Das wäre passend zu Arthas, dazu soll dieses Item total selten droppen!

und mal zum Raid Content zu kommen, Arthas dauert ja noch ziemlich, Ulduar kommt vllt. nächsten Monat, vllt. erst im April, wann wollen die das nächste Addon bringen?
Nehmen wir an, nach Ulduar würde noch ein neuer Content eingefügt werden, dann wäre so circa der Termin bei August/September 2008, Arthas müsste dann Ende des Jahres kommen und wenn Blizzard sein Versprechen einhält muss dieses Jahr noch ein Addon kommen oO

Ich bin da echt verwirrt wie die das machen wollen.


----------



## feel_the_magic (26. Februar 2009)

Meinetwegen könnte das Teil mit einer sehr geringen Wahrscheinlich droppen.
Es dürfte auf jedem Server aber nur ein einziges Mal vertreten sein
und sofort auf den neuen Besitzer wechseln, sobald es ein weiteres Mal gedroppt werden würde.
D.h., dass es dem aktuellen Besitzer quasi nur leihweise und für unbestimmte Zeit zur Verfügung stehen würde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der betreffende Spieler könnte zusätzlich von einer Art Aura umgeben sein, die Ihn sofort als Frostmourne-Träger outet.
Zudem könnte das Tragen der Waffe auch diverse Nachteile für den Spieler mit sich bringen.

Ich denke, dass es da schon einige sinnvolle Möglichkeiten gäbe, es ins Spiel zu integrieren.


----------



## Buffer_Overrun (26. Februar 2009)

Luciferas schrieb:


> Das ist doch total egal es ist und beleibt ein spiel also is doch latex was es ist bzw von wem es kommt hauptsache das spiel macht spaß
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Nein ist es nicht. Denn wenn das Spiel mir die Story versaut, dann macht es mir eben KEINEN Spass mehr. Und nur weil Dich das nicht interessiert heisst das noch lange nicht, dass es bei jedem so ist.



feel_the_magic schrieb:


> [...]Es dürfte auf jedem Server aber nur ein einziges Mal vertreten sein
> und sofort auf den neuen Besitzer wechseln, sobald es ein weiteres Mal gedroppt werden würde.
> D.h., dass es dem aktuellen Besitzer quasi nur leihweise und für unbestimmte Zeit zur Verfügung stehen würde
> 
> ...


Au ja, da werden sich dann die Gruppen freuen, die an einem Abend gleichzeitig in den Raid gehen. Am Ende stirbt der Lich King bei der ersten Raid-Gruppe und droppt FM... der Spieler freut sich nen Ast. Zwei Minuten später stribt der Lich King bei Gruppe 2 und FM droppt erneut. Nun, dann hatte der Spieler aus Gruppe 1 wenigstens mal die Möglichkeit FM 2 Minuten in seinen Händen zu halten, auch wenn er nie einen Schlag damit abgegeben konnte.
Sorry, aber DAS System funktioniert nicht. Da würden die Leute auf die Barrikaden gehen, wenn Blizz sowas einführen würde.


----------



## Lazarus07 (26. Februar 2009)

yeah frostmourne in meiner hand 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  damit werd ich auch anfangen die leute abzuschlachten und meine armee aus untoten bauen  hehe

nee glaube nicht das er das schwert droppt und wenn muss es in einen vulkan geworfen werden wie der eine ring aus nen kaugummiautomaten ;-)


----------



## Nyxon (26. Februar 2009)

Wenn Arthas tot ist,kommt Morgrain, klaut das Schwert, lacht uns aus, und rennt weg!


----------



## Bröselmonster (26. Februar 2009)

Passt auf ich erklär euch was passiert.

Wenn die Eiskronenzitadelle kommt werde ich mit meinem Todesritter bis zum Lichkönig (ich sage aus prinzip net Arthas weil Nerzul genauso dazugehört) durchrennen ihn und alle anderen Bosse mit einem Tod und Verfall weghaun dann Frostmourne nehmen den Helm aufsetzen (dadurch wurde ja Arthas mit Nerzul vereint). Dann bin ich der neue Lichkönig übernehme die Kontrolle über die Geißel und werde Azeroth zerstampfen. Da dann alle meine untoten Sklaven sind braucht ich euch net ums Schwert kümmern.

Naja dann hab ich des Schwert und keiner sonst Ätsch.^^


----------



## Deepender (26. Februar 2009)

laut blizzard dropped es auf keinen fall, weil das schwert viel zu mächtig wäre, und es das auch nur einmal geben sollte, und zwar hat arthas das 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




quelle?: stand irgendwo in einem forum von blizzard, VOR wotlk


----------



## Cera2 (26. Februar 2009)

Warscheinlich dropt es ... das ganze auch noch im 10er und Arthas wird Free Loot.

Spaß bei Seite, was WoW braucht sind die alten Zeiten, ich meine nicht von der Spielmechanik, sondern von der Herrausforderung.

Wäre doch genial, wenn man Arthas nur mit 50 Mann besiegen könnte und dafür müssen sich Horde und Allianz auch noch zusammen schließen.
Würde auf jeden Fall die Geschichte stärker ausprägen. Was WoW noch braucht, ist wieder eine Legendäre Waffe die schwer zu bekommen ist.
Ok Illidan und Kil'Jaeden waren kein Kindergeburstag (zumindest am Anfang nicht), aber einfach nur droppen und gut ist ... ist ja langweilig.
Wochen drauf hinarbeiten ... das wäre was.


----------



## Buffer_Overrun (26. Februar 2009)

Deepender schrieb:


> laut blizzard dropped es auf keinen fall, weil das schwert viel zu mächtig wäre, und es das auch nur einmal geben sollte, und zwar hat arthas das
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Och Leute... bitte.
Ohne konkrete Quelle kann man viel erzählen. Ich habe zum Beispiel gestern auch irgendwo gelesen, was entfernt mit Blizz zu tun hat, dass im letzten AddOn Sargeras doch noch nach Azeroth kommt. Und in dem Moment wo er seine zerstörerischen Kräfte freisetzen will, kommen die Protoss angeflogen, schiessen auf Azeroth und der Planet samt Sargeras verpufft lautlos in den Weiten des wirbelnden Weltalls... äähhh... Nether. ENDE.

Des Weiteren kommt es irgendwie komisch, wenn Blizz mal auf der BlizzCon Frostmourn als Item zeigt: http://www.wowwiki.com/Frostmourne#BlizzCon_revelation

Und dann auch mal wieder sagt (ob davor oder danach ist ja nicht ersichtlich), dass es auf GAR KEINEN FALL kommt. Soory, zu viel Spekulation. Ich denke wir werden es schon noch früh genug mitbekommen.


----------



## Winterlich (26. Februar 2009)

Sinn würde es machen, wenn Tirion im Kampf mit Arthas eingreift und nach dem Kampf die Rüstung und das Schwert sicher verwahrt, damit es niemanden wieder verderben kann. Als Trostpflaster wird man eine Truhe looten können, worin sich Rüstungen und Waffen finden, die von Beutezügen der Geißel stammen.
Schließlich wird man nur die Hülle des Lichkönigs zerstören können, aber nicht seinen Geist. Der Lichkönig besteht schließlich aus Arthas (Hülle bzw. Träger), Ner'Zhul (Geist) und der Rüstung plus Schwert (Katalysator, um Träger und Geist zu vereinen). Wird die Hülle zerstört, trennt sich der Geist wieder von dieser. Der Katalysator bleibt korrumpiert und wartet auf ein neues und würdiges Opfer. Ob ein Träger der Rüstung und der Waffe würdig ist, entscheidet Ner'Zhul und nicht die Spieler.
Um einen ganzheitlichen Sieg über den Lichkönig zu erringen, müssten man folglich 1. Arthas töten, 2. die Rüstung und das Schwert entfluchen bzw. zerstören und 3. den Geist bezwingen. Wäre ein bißchen viel für einen Bosskampf. Obwohl es den drei typischen Phasen entsprechen würde.

Aber Blizz wird schlimmstenfalls einen fordernden Boss-Kampf designen und alles, was den Lichkönig auszeichnet lootbar machen. Dann darf man sich noch auf seinen Thron setzen und ein Screenshot für das Familienalbum machen.

Ich finde ja, dass rp-technisch Blizz ruhig ein wenig "böse" werden könnte. Bspw. Schwert und Rüstung sind lootbar. Aber der Spieler, der ein Teil lootet wird ab dann unregelmäßig genervt mit Stimme aus dem Off, plötzlich schwarzer Bildschirm, keine Kontrolle mehr über den Char, etc. Wer sich mit solch mächtigen Gegenständen einlässt, muss dafür einen Preis zahlen. Aber das wäre neben den üblichen Lags, Serverneustarts etc. zuviel für das arme Spielerherz.


----------



## Teradas (26. Februar 2009)

Hotgoblin schrieb:


> Hmm glaube ich weniger.
> 
> Es kann auch sein das sich Arthas bei 1% seienr Hp einfach wegportet.
> 
> ...


Jo,aber wenn er sich bei 1% wegportet gibt bestimmt ne Kiste oder so wo Loot drinne ist,aber denke nicht Frostmourne.
Wäre ja auch blöd wenn Arthas einfach so sterben würde.


----------



## Maradil (26. Februar 2009)

Droppt die Mudder das [Nudelholz]

weil fänd ich voll scheiße, man, weil sollte net jeder haben.... weil wenn will nur ich das haben...

O_o das isn Spiel, willst hier nur nem super kleinen Elitetrupp Zugang zu nem Schwer gewähren ??? LOL..... da springen doch Blizz nur wieder Epicgeile Kunden ab....nix 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



p.s.: wie schon einige sagten ist es nichmal klar das er es droppt


----------



## Saberclaw (26. Februar 2009)

Meiner Meinung nach ist es gar nicht erst möglich Frostmourne zu bekommen ohne dem Willen des Lichkönigs zu entkommen, denn das Schwert wurde ja extra geschaffen und verflucht etc. um Arthas zum Lichkönig zu locken, damit der Lichkönig aus seinem Eisgefängnis entkommen kann indem er mit Arthas verschmilzt.

Ich könnt mir dagegen vorstellen, dass Tirion Fordring in der Schlacht gegen Arthas dann (wenns denn so abläuft und davon geh ich aus) stirbt und der Ashbringer dropt, mit dessen hilfe man eh den Lichkönig umbrezelt und Frostmourne zerschlägt, damit der Spuk mit der Geißel ein Ende hat.

Das wiederrum führt uns zu einem Problem: 

Wenn Arthas tot---> alle Untoten auch futsch---> kaum Gegner mehr auf Nordend bis auf die nicht Untoten und das fänd ich bissel mist.

Von daher glaub ich, dass Frostmourne zerstört wird, Ashbringer dropt und Arthas wieder normal wird (sofern sein Herz jetz bei der einen Quest in Eiskrone nicht zerstört wurde, bin mir da immernoch net ganz sicher...^^).


----------



## Omidas (26. Februar 2009)

Ach machen wirs doch einfach und kombineren ein paar von Blizz Methoden
um zu spekulieren, wie der Kampf aussehen wird und ob man Frostmourne
bekommen kann.

1. Easy und Hardmode
2. Geschichtlich Korrekt
3. Kinder sind auch nur Krieger *wink* Kinderwochen Achievments

Und daraus machen wir:

Ihr kämpft euch bis zu dem Oberboss vor und dort erscheint wieder der
Mathias Lehner um eucht zu helfen. Doch ihr habt mittlerweile raus
gefunden, das der Junge die einzige Verbindung von Arthas mit der
richtigen Welt ist. Deswegen streckt man einfach den Jungen nieder
die Hülle Arthas zerfällt oder wird so stark geschwächt das man ihn leicht
besiegen kann. Der Geist vom Lichkönig wird in den Nether gesaug und
ihr könnt den Loot einsammeln. Und derjenige der Methias den Todestoß
versetzt hat kriegt als dreingabe noch das Schwert, weil er durch die
grausame Tat sich dessen würdig gemacht hat.

Sooo wäre es doch allen recht gemacht. Beim Hardmode muss man ihn
Leben lassen und hat dann nen guten Kampf, kriegt aber als Belohnung
auf keinen Fall Frostmourne, da man zu gut dafür ist.

Edit:
Soll ne Satire über Blizz sein. Bevor noch wer was flasches denkt ...


----------



## Saberclaw (26. Februar 2009)

Omidas schrieb:


> Ach machen wirs doch einfach und kombineren ein paar von Blizz Methoden
> um zu spekulieren, wie der Kampf aussehen wird und ob man Frostmourne
> bekommen kann.
> 
> ...




Das ist ethisch nicht vertretbar^^


----------



## Lucoire (26. Februar 2009)

Die verständlichste Art, mit diesem Schwert umzugehen wäre folgendes:

1. Kann NUR beim Server-1st-Kill droppen (einmal, 100%-Chance).
2. Sobald die Waffe einmal angelegt ist, kann sie nicht mehr unequipped werden (ausser durch 4.).
3. Der Träger wird für alle (!) Fraktionen KoS (Kill-on-Sight) und angreifbar (siehe Gurubashi-Arena).
4. Die Waffe wird zu 100% gedroppt, wenn der Träger getötet wird. (Siehe pvp-kill-Loots im AV mit dem Unterschied, dass der Träger sie verliert)

Denn wie der Anlegen-Tooltip von der Blizzcon schon beschreibt, wird der Träger der neue Lichking.


----------



## youngceaser (26. Februar 2009)

OMG falls es das werden soll wo auf dem bild ist, dann bringt es nur was für verstärkerschamies vlt und auf alle Fälle Pala


----------



## erf1992 (26. Februar 2009)

mein pala will die waffe aber.... also muss sie droppen


----------



## Monoecus (26. Februar 2009)

*Equip: The wielder of Frostmourne will become the new Lichking*


Ja is klar...


Ich denke, der Geist des Lichkönigs wird aus Arthas Körper fahren, Arthas stirbt (und wird vielleicht von irgendso einem Argentumfritzen wiederbelebt), Das Schwert löst sich auf und alles wird wieder gut...

Und natürlich wird uns der *Ashbringer* bei unserem Kampf gegen den Lichkönig helfen.


----------



## Freaking (26. Februar 2009)

Frostmourne ist eine Storywaffe, die Kriegsgleven von Illidan auch, aber sie enthalten z.B. keine Seele o.Ä. soweit ich weis...
Ich fände es eine Verschwendung, wenn Arthas das Schwert droppt....womöglich rennen dann noch Paladine damit rum...widersprciht sich auch, wenn wäre Frostmourne eine reine DK Waffe...oder eben der Paladin nimmts auf und wird zum DK, genauso wie es bei dem lieben Herr Arthas war


----------



## Buffer_Overrun (26. Februar 2009)

Teradas schrieb:


> [...]Wäre ja auch blöd wenn Arthas einfach so sterben würde.


Hmmm... wäre auch blöd wenn Malygos einfach so sterben würde. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

(Ich denke Du verstehst worauf ich hinaus will.) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Honkhorni (26. Februar 2009)

Cera2 schrieb:


> Spaß bei Seite, was WoW braucht sind die alten Zeiten, ich meine nicht von der Spielmechanik, sondern von der Herrausforderung.
> 
> Wäre doch genial, wenn man Arthas nur mit 50 Mann besiegen könnte und dafür müssen sich Horde und Allianz auch noch zusammen schließen.
> Würde auf jeden Fall die Geschichte stärker ausprägen. Was WoW noch braucht, ist wieder eine Legendäre Waffe die schwer zu bekommen ist.
> ...



So ganz im Stil der Legendarys von oldschool? Joa wieder sone Questreihe + extremes Dropluck + viele Leute die helfen + massig Geld = Thunderfury warn schon was, was zu tun gab =D

WENN man Frostmourne iwie erbeuten könnte.
DANN nur so wie oben geschrieben... sonst isses zu leicht.


----------



## Kelthelas (26. Februar 2009)

Bei 1% zerstört Arthas Frostmourne, wird wieder gut, macht Bubble und portet sich nach UC(großer Fehler)! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Karasuke (26. Februar 2009)

Mir persönlich ist es egal, ob das Schwert nun dropt oder nicht, solang der Kampf gut ist.
Außerdem wäre das Schwert, wenn es droppt eh wieder was für Krieger, Schurken und Todesritter.
Ich als Holy-Pala hätte davon also nix wirklich ^^


----------



## Thrainan (26. Februar 2009)

Buffer_Overrun schrieb:


> Hmmm... wäre auch blöd wenn Malygos einfach so sterben würde.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Und generell, warum reden wir nicht öfter mal über die Probleme. Immer dieses Totgehaue, ist ja schlimmer als bei den Ammis 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ScreamSchrei (26. Februar 2009)

Ich denke es wird droppen und sicher Legendär sein. Also werden wohl kaum 20.000 Leute mit rum rennen. Sondern ein paar vom "Glück" gesegneten.


----------



## Doodlekeks (26. Februar 2009)

Hexenkind schrieb:


> Ich denke vielleicht kann man einen Splitter looten mit dem man sich ein Schwert per Quest herstellt oder so, das fände ich okay.



jo das wär nicht schlecht es wurde ja jetzt so oft spekuliert das Arthas dann gegen Tirion battlet und dann sollte man entweder einen splitter von Ashbringer oder Frostmourne(gram xD) bekommt und die aber nur einen Bruchteil der Kraft haben


----------



## Gnorgh (26. Februar 2009)

Cera2 schrieb:


> ...
> Was WoW noch braucht, ist wieder eine Legendäre Waffe die schwer zu bekommen ist.
> Ok Illidan und Kil'Jaeden waren kein Kindergeburstag (zumindest am Anfang nicht), aber einfach nur droppen und gut ist ... ist ja langweilig.
> Wochen drauf hinarbeiten ... das wäre was.



Naja, dass es in Ulduar ne legendäre Waffe geben wir, die aus 40 Splittern zusammengesetzt werden muss, ist ja mittlerweile bekannt!


----------



## Hexenfluch (26. Februar 2009)

ich würde es auch kacke finden wen da so die ganzen pro´s  nur das schwert haben und dan in pvp oder so sind die dan immer besser


----------



## Thrainan (26. Februar 2009)

Gnorgh schrieb:


> Naja, dass es in Ulduar ne legendäre Waffe geben wir, die aus 40 Splittern zusammengesetzt werden muss, ist ja mittlerweile bekannt!


Aber ob das schwer wird weis ja keiner? Wann und wie oft die dinger droppen entscheidet das.


----------



## Buffer_Overrun (26. Februar 2009)

Thrainan schrieb:


> Und generell, warum reden wir nicht öfter mal über die Probleme. Immer dieses Totgehaue, ist ja schlimmer als bei den Ammis
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Au ja... so im Stil wie bei anderen RPGs, wo man Dialogoptionen eingeblendet bekommt und einfach die richtigen Antworten finden muss... dann führt Blizz noch das Talent "Überredungskunst" ein und man kann den Bosskampf komplett umgehen, wenn man Arthas davon überzeugt, dass es ziemlich unschön ist was er da macht.
Erschüttert über sich selbst rammt er sich dann Frostmourne selbst ins Herz, der Geist von Ner'zhul entweicht dem sterbenden Körper und wird in den wirbelnden Nether gezogen, wo schon Kil'Jaeden auf ihn wartet und ihn anfängt zu quälen und den Geist langsam in kleine Fetzen reisst. Dadurch entsteht eine Rückkopplung der Verderbnis, welche in Frostmourne und den Helm, der Arthas toten Kopf noch umschliesst, zurückfliesst und alles zusammen in einem gleissenden Lichblitz zu einem kleinen Klumpen Dreck zusammen schmelzen lässt. OK, die Spieler erhalten dann halt keine Loot, ausser vielleicht ne Fussel, die nicht vollständig verbrannt ist. Aber dann gibts wenigstens keine Streitereien über Frostmourne mehr... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Biggus (26. Februar 2009)

Teradas schrieb:


> Wäre ja auch blöd wenn Arthas einfach so sterben würde.



"HEY das ist Ragnaros, der Portet sich bestimmt bei 1% weg !!"
-"oh"

"HEY das ist Cthun, der darf nicht sterben !!"
-"oh"

"HEY Illidan fliegt bestimmt weg wenn er geschwächt wurde"
-"oh"


... HEY das ist Arthas, der wird ja gar nicht sterben !

und wer Allimania gehört hat weiß dass einzig und allein Löwenzahn Arthas besiegen kann ! :>


----------



## Thedynamike (26. Februar 2009)

Arthas ist doch ein Paladin gewesen oder?
Bei 1% Angstblase und Ruhestein und sein liebstes Schwert ist gerettet.
Dann könnte ja Sir Tiron kommen mit ner Kiste voller Plunder. Das wäre dann der Arthas Loot.


----------



## SeelenGeist (26. Februar 2009)

In Warcraft 3 wurde dafür Muradin geopfert, als Arthas das Schwert aufgehoben hatte.
Also lassen wir es einen Spieler, nachdem Arthas gestorben ist, aufheben. Dafür stirbt der Raidleiter und darf anschließend fluchend zur Leiche als Geist laufen.. Muwhaha.


----------



## Definition (26. Februar 2009)

Bin mir ziemlich sicher das Arthas den Löffel ab geben wird da Blizz ja die ganze Wc3 story vom Tisch haben muss bevor Wc4 raus kommt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Also ich bin auch dagegen das Schwert einfach so dropt. Nach dem Motto: Hir kanste haben ist aber verflucht und Oh hir den Helm kriegste auch noch dazu ist aber auch verflucht also nicht beides gleich zeitig anlegen . . . He was habe ich grade gesagt ! Leute kommt mal wieder zurück wir müssen nu den hir auch noch killen.


----------



## lucifermaycry (26. Februar 2009)

Generell finde ich es schon Schade, dass man Arthas einfach so abschlachten kann. Und das ganze passiert dann wöchentlich, bis man die ganze Gilde mit den besten Drops ausgerüstet ist. Hier könnte tatsächlich eine der größten Persönlichkeiten im WC Universum einfach so zerstört werden. Schauen wie Blizzard das umsetzt.

Ich bin mir jedoch sicher, das Frostmourne nicht einfach so droppen wird.


----------



## Lightning(imba mage)man (26. Februar 2009)

Biggus schrieb:


> Immer das mimimi wenn bekannte wow-charaktere sterben bzw starke items aus der wow-geschichte droppen können
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



/sign

mehr gibts dazu nicht zusagen


----------



## Dragó82 (26. Februar 2009)

SeelenGeist schrieb:


> *In Warcraft 3 wurde dafür Muradin geopfert,* als Arthas das Schwert aufgehoben hatte.
> Also lassen wir es einen Spieler, nachdem Arthas gestorben ist, aufheben. Dafür stirbt der Raidleiter und darf anschließend fluchend zur Leiche als Geist laufen.. Muwhaha.



Muradin ist nicht Tod allys die im Sturmgipfel questen können sogar ihn treffen + seine 2 Brüder.

Wen erst mal alle  drei wieder in IF sind wirds nie wieder Schwarze Bären für Hordis geben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SeelenGeist (26. Februar 2009)

Dragó82, dann passt das wenigtens mit dem Raidleiter, dass er wieder kommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Buffer_Overrun (26. Februar 2009)

Definition schrieb:


> Bin mir ziemlich sicher das Arthas den Löffel ab geben wird da Blizz ja die ganze Wc3 story vom Tisch haben muss bevor Wc4 raus kommt.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Hmm... also ich wüsste nicht, warum der Lich King samt Geissel für WC4 vom Tisch sein muss. Man könnte die Geschichte sicherlich auch anders weiterspinnen. Ansonsten wirds ja irgendwann nur noch nach dem folgenden Schema gehe: Neuses Böses formiert sich -> bedroht Azeroth/Outland/was-auch-immer -> muss aufgehalten werden -> Wurzel des Bösen wird getötet -> etwas völlig neues Böses formiert sich -> bedroth Azeroth/Outland/was-auch-immer -> muss aufgehalten werden -> Wurzel des Bösen wird getötet -> etwas völlig neues Böses formiert sich... etc. pp.

Eigentlich fand ich genau das bei WC immer so toll, dass es da nicht nur EIN Übel gibt, sondern viele verschiedene Fraktionen, die eben für Ihre eigene Sache kämpfen. So laufen verschiedene Geschichten ständig parallel und überschneiden sich auch manchmal. Dann wirds meist ziemlich interessant. Von daher könnte ich mir ein WC4 mit (neuem oder geschwächten?) Lich King immernoch gut vorstellen.



lucifermaycry schrieb:


> Generell finde ich es schon Schade, dass man Arthas einfach so abschlachten kann. Und das ganze passiert dann wöchentlich[...]


Das interessante ist, dass die meisten nur bei den Charakteren die sie aus WC3 kennen gelernt haben und die nun als Raidbosse verheizt werden, solche Aussagen machen. Wenn ich mich aber darüber ausheule das Malygos stirbt, muss ich mich zuflamen lassen... strange, nicht?

Daran sieht man, dass es verschiedene Fraktionen in der WoW-Welt gibt. Die für mich schlimmsten sind die "Arthas wer? Frostmourne? Ach... das IMBA-Teil! GIEV EPIXXX, LEGENDARIXXX!"-Fraktion, die sich null für irgendetwas storymässiges interessieren.
Dann gibts die "Hä? Wieso zweiter Krieg gegen die brennende Legion? Archimonde? Ja, den kenn ich, der ist tot."-Fraktion, die haben WC3 gespielt und kennen zumindest einige wichtige Personen beim Namen (aber wahrscheinlich können sie sie nicht zuordnen."
Und dann halt noch die "Ich mach die Augen zu wenn Malygos stirbt. *heul*"-Fraktion... die kennen die Bücher und die Spiele und wissen wer mit wem und warum überhaupt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thrainan (26. Februar 2009)

Wer ne ordentliche Story will, soll ne  Buch lesen. Und nein keines der Warcraftbücher. Die mögen nett sein, aber die Story war und ist inkonsequent und lückenhaft. 
Man lese tad Wiliams, rebecca Gable, Magus magelan und viele andere. Die liefern gute historische oder Fantasyromane nach deren lecktüre man WoW Story nurnoch Müde belächeln kann. ´Seit mir nicht böse, aber die WoW Lore bewegt sich auf dem niveau von Wolfgang Holbein. Den fand ich als Kind zwar gut, aber die Ansprüche steigen halt.


----------



## talsimir (26. Februar 2009)

Kurta schrieb:


> nabend
> ich wollte mal erfahren ob es Leute für möglich halten das Frostmourne bei Arthas zu bekommen ist. Ich persönlich finde es Mist wenn es das Schwert einfach nur so gibt d.h ohne irgendeine Q um Frostmourne z.b von seinem Fluch zu befreien ( oder was ähnlichem). Denn es laufen dann eh wieder 2000000 Leute mit diesen Hammersachen rum.



Laut einer Rede auf der Blizzcon soll Arthas das Schwert dropen, Arthas soll im 10er und im 25er machbar sein aber ob das Schwert im 10er dropt weis ich nimmer aber es wurde gesagt das es dropt also 100%ig im 25er 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Ragmo (26. Februar 2009)

das schwert spricht zu einem und korumpiert die seele (siehe wc3)... wenn die jemand bekommen SOLLTE, wird er igendwann auch feindlich und wird ungeklatscht (oder wird neuer endboss ;P)


----------



## hackle (26. Februar 2009)

1 drop pro server wäre doch ganz toll, mit ner anspruchsvollen quest und ordentlichen matskosten zur herstellung.
das wär doch mal was


----------



## The Hoff (26. Februar 2009)

Also ich glaube das es das schwert geben wird und ich finds net so schlimm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (wenns dropt is es eh n 2hand waffe und ich als schurke kanns dann net tragen... aber es is mir egal)

Und wie auch schon so oft angesprochen die Kriegsgleven... die sind ja auch gedropt... und der Verderbte Aschenbringer is auch gedropt (na gut man konnte ihn net reinigen aber er is gedropt und is auch geschichtsträchtig)

Und wenn ich beiträge nach dem motto lese wie "ich find es net gut das Arthas getötet wird da er echt viel mit der geschichte zu tun hatt" da fällt mir nur ein 
O.o was????

eigentlich hatt jeder boss in wow viel mit der geschichte zu tun warum sollte man dann net auch arthas töten können?


----------



## Acid_1 (26. Februar 2009)

nein und punkt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
klar das das bild nur zum spaß dient

na klar wird man arthas killn könn  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
und der verderbte ashbringer is ja wie der name schon sagt verderbt also konnte der ruhig droppen und die warglaives naja das fand ich auch nich gut aber was solls 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Buffer_Overrun (26. Februar 2009)

Thrainan schrieb:


> Wer ne ordentliche Story will, soll ne  Buch lesen. Und nein keines der Warcraftbücher. Die mögen nett sein, aber die Story war und ist inkonsequent und lückenhaft.
> Man lese tad Wiliams, rebecca Gable, Magus magelan und viele andere. Die liefern gute historische oder Fantasyromane nach deren lecktüre man WoW Story nurnoch Müde belächeln kann. ´Seit mir nicht böse, aber die WoW Lore bewegt sich auf dem niveau von Wolfgang Holbein. Den fand ich als Kind zwar gut, aber die Ansprüche steigen halt.


Ich bin Dir deswegen keinesfalls böse... ich weiss selbst, dass die Bücher nicht wirklich literarische Meisterstücke sind.
Aber im Gegensatz zu den Dir genannten Geschichten, kann ich bei der WarCraft Geschichte eben mitspielen... das ist es eigentlich, was mir hier gefällt. Aber wenn die Story durch das Spiel selbst verhunzt wird ist das natürlich traurig.


----------



## Pfropfen (26. Februar 2009)

Wie andere schon gesagt haben bin ich auch der Meinung, dass ein einfacher Kämpfer einem so geschichtsträchtigen Schwert nicht würdig ist (Auch nicht wenn der Spieler schon Illidan, Archimonde und Kil'Jaeden besiegt hat).

Und wenn es droppt sollte es eine Dropchance von maximal 0.5% haben, sonst wird Arthas einfach ewig abgefarmt bis jeder das Schwert hat. Ausserdem sollte Frostmourne nur als Questgegenstand droppen (Also: "Dieser Gegenstand startet eine Quest") welcher einen durch eine fast unschaffbare Questreihe führt um das Schwert von seinem Fluch zu "befreien", sonst haben wir bald einen neuen Arthas.


----------



## Georan (26. Februar 2009)

sufu


----------



## Yangsoon (26. Februar 2009)

dann kommt ne neue erweiterung und auf einmal sind so billige grüne questschwerter besser als das legendäre frostmourne? na vielen dank ohne mich


----------



## Aragorn1994 (26. Februar 2009)

Ich bin auch so jemand der es mies findet wenn irgendjemand die Lore eines Spiels zerstört,d as eben jede PErson oder Firma selbst erschaffen haben.

Aber im ernst. Was bringt einem die Lore heute in WOW?. Würde das so gehen das es ein ,;Loremeter´´ geben und man macht für jeden Lorepunkt den man Ingame beachtet im Equip, verhalten etc. 10% Mehr dmg machen, dann würde ich das ja verstehen. Aber das sich die Leute nun noch aufregen über arthas Droppt Frostmourne -.-. Ich denke eh das Tirion im Raid sein wird und bei einem % Schreit Tirion ,,Nun ist es zuende´´ und tötet Arthas. Ist eigentlich sehr schnuppe.
Aber es geht ja auch nicht in Ulduar. Endboss. ,,Ich caste LORE!´´ und Boss fällt tot um. 
Damals dachte ich wirklich auch das das mit der Lore mieß ist. Aber solangsam sehen viele ein das die Lore schon lange kaputt ist und das mit Frostmourne nur ein weiteres Tröpfchen im Wasserfass ist.

Ich bin wirklich der letzte der irgendwelchen leuten recht gibt, die mist sabbern, aber schon dieses ganze ,,Kil ajeden konnte nur zerstört werden weil er nicht ganz da war´´. Das ist genauso wie Ulduar. Der Gott des Todes...wäre es der Gott des Todes wären wir alle mit einem Fingerwipp weg.

Naja insoweit.
Liebe Grüße


----------



## LilLooo (26. Februar 2009)

wenn irgendjemand arthas töten würde, wäre die story doch zu ende und das spiel dann sinnlos. also zumindest aufm RP-server wäre das sinnlos wenn das jemand droppt. ich mein wer besitzt schon die macht den lichkönig zu besiegen, der mit seinen blosen gedanken ganze armee kontrolliert? jaja ich weis ihr habt schon illidan und kael gelegt. aber das sind ja auch nur menschen^^. der lichkönig bestimmt ja mit seinen handlungen die story. es ist ja der superschurke, wäre doch irgendwie komisch wenn n paar spieler den dann kaputtkloppen würden


----------



## Nokami (26. Februar 2009)

Hoffentlich wird es so der raid steht grade vor arthas und haut ihn um nungut er fällt auf den boden, in diesem moment kommt tirion rein zufällig vorbeigeschneit denkt sich "oh hmm nen schwert" nimmt frostmourne aber dann fällt ihm auf "oh hmm mein schwert is cooler" lässt es fallen es fällt auf einen kleinen spitzen stein und zerbricht. Die krieger,dk´s und palas hört man nur noch weinen und nach einer woche werden sie diesen moment wieder erleben wegen id resett ich hoffe so wirds ausgehen


----------



## Acid_1 (26. Februar 2009)

würd ich auch gut finden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
schon wegen der tatsache, dass die warris, palas und dks losheuln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
nene jetz wirklich, wie ich schon geschrieben hab, ich finds shice wenn das droppen würde


----------



## Margol (26. Februar 2009)

Vielleicht wird das Schwert ja zerbrechen und man kann eine "abgeschwächte" Version der Waffe plündern. So etwas wie "Splitter von Frostmourne". Wer weiß... Ich denke nich dass Blizzard eure epische Story zerstören wird, indem ein minderwertiger Ritter (der ja nur mal eben Arthas zur Strecke gebracht hat) das SCHWEERT plündern darf   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chiril (26. Februar 2009)

LilLooo schrieb:


> wenn irgendjemand arthas töten würde, wäre die story doch zu ende und das spiel dann sinnlos. also zumindest aufm RP-server wäre das sinnlos wenn das jemand droppt. ich mein wer besitzt schon die macht den lichkönig zu besiegen, der mit seinen blosen gedanken ganze armee kontrolliert? jaja ich weis ihr habt schon illidan und kael gelegt. aber das sind ja auch nur menschen^^. der lichkönig bestimmt ja mit seinen handlungen die story. es ist ja der superschurke, wäre doch irgendwie komisch wenn n paar spieler den dann kaputtkloppen würden


Kann man Illidan noch als Menschen bezeichnen? Wenn ja dann ist Arthas auch noch einer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Achja: So einfach zerbricht das Frostmourn nicht dass man da einen splitter von looten könnte...


----------



## Keksemacher (26. Februar 2009)

LilLooo schrieb:


> wenn irgendjemand arthas töten würde, wäre die story doch zu ende und das spiel dann sinnlos. also zumindest aufm RP-server wäre das sinnlos wenn das jemand droppt. ich mein wer besitzt schon die macht den lichkönig zu besiegen, der mit seinen blosen gedanken ganze armee kontrolliert? jaja ich weis ihr habt schon illidan und kael gelegt. aber das sind ja auch nur menschen^^. der lichkönig bestimmt ja mit seinen handlungen die story. es ist ja der superschurke, wäre doch irgendwie komisch wenn n paar spieler den dann kaputtkloppen würden


1.Wenn Arthas tot wäre wäre es halt ein weiterer mächtiger Gegner der stirbt.Aber nicht das Ende der Story.Da gibt es noch viel stärkere Gegner wie z.B. Deathwing oder Sargeras.
2.Arthas ist nicht der Superschurke.Die Superschurken in WoW wären wenn Sargeras oder die alten Götter.
3.Wir würden Arthas nicht alleine besiegen.Es wird bestimmt der ein oder andere noch mitkämpfen.Dafür würdne in Frage kommenarion,Sylvanas,Malganis,Tirion und sonst wäre da bestimmt noch der ein oder andere der helfen würde.Außerdem sind wir ja nicht mehr 10/25 normale Krieger unserer Rassen sondern richtige Helden die Illidan,Malygos,Archimonde und Kil'Jaeden die Stirn boten.Und wer hier sagt "Egal ob wir Illidan oder sonst wen getötet haben usw." wir haben von diesen Gegner Rüstung ergattert die uns um einiges stärkt.Denn in der Rüstung die wir von den Bossen bekommen steckt ja bestimmt eine Art Magie und genau diese macht und so mächtig.


----------



## Crâshbâsh (26. Februar 2009)

Hotgoblin schrieb:


> Artefakt=(hell)gelb



Hellgelb = Erbstück

Wenn man der Gebrauchsanleitung von Blizzard glauben schenken mag dann ist ein Artefakt = rot

*klugscheiß aus*

MfG
Crâsh | Tsumi


----------



## Mike.Mastermind (26. Februar 2009)

allein schon die 186 dps auf dem Bild zeigen das es falsch ist.

Ich mein eine legendary 2h waffe wird wohl mehr dps haben als ein 2h aus der ersten raidinstanz? 

Betrayer of Humanity 222dps und sogar die ausm 10er 203


----------



## Jay316 (26. Februar 2009)

Chiril schrieb:


> Kann man Illidan noch als Menschen bezeichnen? Wenn ja dann ist Arthas auch noch einer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Illidan war ein Nachtelf ^^


----------



## Knoblauchpaste (26. Februar 2009)

Zu den Kriegsgleven auf dem Server Lorderon laufen etwa 8 Leute damit rum. Was soll an denen noch großartig legendär sein? 
Wen das mit Frostmourne auch so ist, dann gute Nacht!

Ich bin absulut dagegen das es droopt. Ich glaube auch nicht das Arthas wirklich besiegt wird. Schließlich müste dan jeder anhänger der Geißel tot umfallen ohne ihren anführer der sie am (untoden)leben hält. 

Kurz gesagt Arthas auf 1% runterhauen dan wird er verschwinden, bzw man wird ihn ganz besiegen und er wird geläutert. Alerdings nur für kurze Zeit dan wird Ner´Zhul in wieder zurückholen. Und das ganze begint wieder von vorne. 

Soviel von meiner Seite MfG


----------



## Luk0as (26. Februar 2009)

Gegenfrage wie viele leute hast mit ilidan gleven gesehn

vell wird artahs auch ultra schwer das schwert hat ne schlechte dropchance und es laufen vell 10 leute damit dann aufem server rum wär doch auch was oder


----------



## Anzugmann (26. Februar 2009)

Schamanion schrieb:


> Jetzt mal zu was ganz anderem
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Atiesh im alten naxx war n legendary stab also schamanen tauglich. Der hammer von ragnaros aus mc war auch für schamanen tauglich.
Das neue legendary in ulduar wird auch für schamnanen zu haben sein. Also eher nich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asmardin (26. Februar 2009)

So, das Thema gibts echt wie Sand am Meer (auch in diesem Forum)

Aber mal BTT: Wieso sollte es nicht droppen-Illidans Wargleves gibts ja auch!

Und wieso soll es orange sein; vielleicht levelt deas Schwert (natürlich erst an dem nächsten Addon) mit dem Charakter mit!


----------



## MadRedCap (26. Februar 2009)

Asmardin schrieb:


> Und wieso soll es orange sein; vielleicht levelt deas Schwert (natürlich erst an dem nächsten Addon) mit dem Charakter mit!


Ich hoffe mal, das wird Rot und als Artefakt gekennzeichnet. Aber eine Waffe die mitlevelt, damit man auf Maxlevel gleich wieder die stärkste Waffe hat ist ein wenig schwach.


----------



## Asmardin (26. Februar 2009)

Naja wenns a Droprate von 0,001% hätte dann nicht^^

Aber die ganze Disskussion ist, meiner Meinung nach, neben der Spur. Denn auch wenn es vom Lore nicht passt, Blizz wird machen was es will und wir müssen damit spielen^^


----------



## Cupertino (26. Februar 2009)

Selbst wenn das Schwert zu 1% dropt ist es zuviel! (Theoretisch müssten es ja 100% sein, weil er das schwert ja wohl immer anhaben wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) Was ich gut finden würde, wäre wenn er einen Frotmourne splitter droppen würde mit einer Chance von 0,5% und dieser Startet dann eine Q in der man ein Legendäres Schwert mit guten Stats bekommt aber das ist dann nicht Frostmourne sondern ein Schwert das einen Splitter von Frostmourne in der Klinge hat und schon stark ist aber nicht so wie Frostmourne.


----------



## Elementz (26. Februar 2009)

Also eigentlich müsste es, wenn Frostmourne ähh Frostgram droppt ja der neue Besitzer zum Lichking mutieren?


----------



## Durbem (26. Februar 2009)

Meiner Meinung nach wäre das Schwert an sich sehr mächtig...
Klar, man kann den Hammer von einem Feuerlord ahben, die Klingen, womit Illidan shcon Arthas belämpfte und so weiter, aber das Schwer ist einfach anders.
Es heißt doch, dass das Schwert den Träger "kaputt" macht seelisch... Arthas war ja einfach nur so besessen sein land zuretten dass er das Schwert als einzigen Ausweg dafür sah. Das Schwert aber korrumpierte ihn, da es eine dirkete Verbindung zum Lich König war (so hab ich es zumindest verstanden).

Da sheißt, wenn das Schwert droppen würde, und jemand es wirklich haben könnte... dann würde dieser ja theoretisch zum Lich König werden.

ALLERDINGS vernichten wir ja den Lich König... zumindest seine Hülle, vllt auch seinen Geist, denn Tirion weiß eine Formel zum vernichten von diesem Unheil (etc etc)...

Ich könnte mir folgendes Vorstellen...nach dem Vernichten von dem Lich König zersplittert das Schwert... und als Legendary Queststart-Item würde dann "Splitter des Frostgram" droppen. dann müsste man noch eine Quest machen, wo man iwie nach HdZ 4 muss oder so etwas, ode rman lässt den Splitter persöhnlich von Tirion reingen, oder vom geiste Uthers in den Pestländern beim Grabmal... Als Belohnung würde es einen Legendäre Halskette geben, die variabel für alle Klassen wäre...wäre eigentlich auch gut, denn dann wäre es mal was für ALLE, aber dann regen sich auch einige wieder auf, dass zuuviele nen Legendary haben. Allerdings sollte der Kampf gegen Arthas wirklich was forderndes sein. Zumindest auf heroisch.
Alles möglich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## krutoi (26. Februar 2009)

ich fände cool wenn es nicht einfach zu0,01% oder so dropen würde. ich fände es geiler wenn es so wäre dass in einem monat auf einem server nur einmal die waffe dropt. und dass der, der die waffe bekommt, dann bis zum nächsten drop ein boss in der instanz wird oder so. also zumindest ein abbild von ihm das genauso aussieht und heist wie er. blizz könnte ja irgendwie so ein event machen, dass einer die waffe bekommt und dann verderbt wird. und geil wäre auch wenn man bevor man die waffe richtig benutzen kann eine quest reihe machen muss. macht man die questreihe nich verliert man ab und zu die kontrolle über den char weil die waffe ihn kontrolliert. das heist man läuft rum als wenn man übernommen wurde. 

man müsste bei der questreihe dann versuchen erst der klinge zu wiederstehen und sie dann reinigen. und immer mit dem handicap dass man jederzeit übernommen werden kann. allerdings hat man in der zeit in der die klinge nicht gereinigt ist übertriebene kräfte. sobald sie gereinigt wird normalisieren sich dann die stats darauf.

wird aber eh nicht so dropt sicher zu 0,01% oder so bei arthas


----------



## rulaniias (26. Februar 2009)

es wird so passiern:
man bahnt sich seinen weg zu athas thron in der eiskronen zitadele 
man steht vor ihm 
fordring erscheint 
der kampfbeginnt
90%
man wird aus dem fight genommen 
athas streckt fordtring nieder 
EIN PALA hebt ashbringer auf 
der pala wird zum aschebringer 
40% 
man wird wieder aus dem kampfgenommen 
eine kleine szwischen cinematic 
der besagte pala wird vom hellem licht umhüllt 
athas ruft seine untote armee herbei
der pala one hitet die armee 
der lich king wird wütent 
der kampfgeht weiter er macht 400% mehr schaden und wird automatisch vom pala getankt der 400% mehr life hat 50% weniger dmg bekommt 
bei 10% hört der kampf ein 3 mal auf 
arthas beginnt da er sein ende spürt sich vom luch king zu lösen,er reißt den helm vom kopf
ein unbeschreiblich grausamer schrei ertöhnt er stößt sich frostmounre durch´s herz 
froustmourne sammelt die seele 
der lich könig ist mitlerweile wieder so stark geworden das er auch ohne körper überleben kann 
er nimmt froustmourne an sich 
neuer fight 
sehr hart viel ae/zum desplellen/schaden am tank /adds/movement geschichten 
20% frostmourne bekommt einen riss die geernteten seelen entweichen und unterstützen euch im fight 
10% er vedirbt ashbringer als die schwerter aufeinander prallen und nimmt es an sich 
5% adal , alextrasa, die anführer deiner fraktion, die ritter der schwarzen klinge, der geist von arthas und fordring erscheinen 
er geht down 
noch eine zwischen sequenz 
ashbringer wird von dieser versammelten heiligkeit gereingt aber kann weiterhin nur von kämofern des lichts geführt werden (palas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
frostmourne dropt das nicht gereingt werden kann weil es von grund auf böse ist ein todesritter nimmt es an sich 

ende


----------



## Ichtot71 (26. Februar 2009)

Guten Abend

Ich wäre für etwas like das AQ event halt das dass Schwert pro Realm einmalig ist und das es aber halt wirklich pro Realm 1 mal gibt was dann halt ein Problem wäre Realm Transfer dann müsste man halt unter die Waffe sowas wie Realm-Einzigartig oder os naja halt AQ like ...

Mfg ichtot


----------



## Falathrim (26. Februar 2009)

rulaniias schrieb:


> -fullquote-


Shit, und was machen alle anderen Spieler im Laufe der 3 Jahre, die dieser Kampf dauern wird? Ich mein Pala und Damage sind ja eine sehr problematische Sache 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 :/

Und was definitiv unlogisch ist: 
In welches Herz soll sich Arthas bitteschön Frostmourne stoßen


----------



## Dackar (26. Februar 2009)

Wieso Frostmourne beim Spieler nix zu suchen hat? Ganz einfach, weils ohne den Lichking 'n normales Schwert wie jedes andere auch wäre.


----------



## BrdDaSram (26. Februar 2009)

rulaniias schrieb:


> es wird so passiern:
> man bahnt sich seinen weg zu athas thron in der eiskronen zitadele
> man steht vor ihm
> fordring erscheint
> ...



So nen blödsinn hab ich noch nie gelesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EisblockError (26. Februar 2009)

Rheagar schrieb:


> Falls Arthas stirbt wird seine Seele in das Schwert fahren. Und dann wird er warten bis jemand das Schwert wieder in die Hand nimmt.



richtig, ich verstehe nicht warum kein anderer das versteht





Astrakiller schrieb:


> BÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖP,falsch!
> 
> 
> Legendary = Orange
> ...



you fail, als das Schwert vorgstellt wurde war das wirklich so, da gabs kein BoA


----------



## EisblockError (26. Februar 2009)

BrdDaSram schrieb:


> So nen blödsinn hab ich noch nie gelesen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



und so nen idi der ne follqoute macht auch

anbei: das is echt blödsinn xD


----------



## ScreamSchrei (27. Februar 2009)

EisblockError schrieb:


> und so nen idi der ne follqoute macht auch
> 
> anbei: das is echt blödsinn xD



Joa... dann stempel dich auch mal ab weil du grad nen Doppelpost gemacht hast. ^^


----------



## Thalak (27. Februar 2009)

Frostmourne (10er Loot)

Frostmourne (25er Loot)

Frostmourne (40er Loot) 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Zum Thema selbst noch ein Wort: Arthas mit zehn Mann umkloppen zu können finde ich wesentlich schlimmer als einen eventuellen Drop von Frostmourne.


----------



## Darkfire936 (27. Februar 2009)

Wie wär die Idee, dass nur die Leute Frostmourne kriegen die auf einem Server Arthas gefirstkillt haben.
Also alle im Raid die zweihandwaffen tragen können (Dks, Palas, Krieger)
Fänd ich ne gute Idee da nur sehr wenige die Waffe kriegen.


----------



## Lanty (27. Februar 2009)

Ganz einfach,

wenn Arthas auf 1% ist kommt Chuck Norris macht n Roundhouse kick schnappt sich das Schwert und schmiert sich n lecker Käsebrot.

Nein mal im ernst wäre doch totaler quatsch wenn man das Schwert, es ist doch ein Schwert oder ? ^^, bekommen würde.
Das müsste ja dann mit total überzogenen effekten daher kommen


----------



## Thrainan (27. Februar 2009)

Buffer_Overrun schrieb:


> *Ich bin Dir deswegen keinesfalls böse... *ich weiss selbst, dass die Bücher nicht wirklich literarische Meisterstücke sind.
> Aber im Gegensatz zu den Dir genannten Geschichten, kann ich bei der WarCraft Geschichte eben mitspielen... das ist es eigentlich, was mir hier gefällt. Aber wenn die Story durch das Spiel selbst verhunzt wird ist das natürlich traurig.



Puh, glück gehabt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber was ich eigentlich sagen will: Ja da hast du natürlich recht. Ich denke nur das es ganz normal ist, das Storytiefe und Korrektheit sich mit Gameplay niemals 100 % vereinen lassen. Der Fokus von Blizz war dabei aus meiner Wahrnemung schon immer das Gameplay, Story kam eigentlich immer als zweites. Und da das schon seit gut vier Jahren so läuft, wundere ich mich das man sich immernoch so darüber ärgert. Es ist nicht zu erwarten das sich da was ändern wird.


----------



## Buffer_Overrun (27. Februar 2009)

Thrainan schrieb:


> [...] Ich denke nur das es ganz normal ist, das Storytiefe und Korrektheit sich mit Gameplay niemals 100 % vereinen lassen.[...]


Nun... das ist eben das, wo ich mir nicht ganz sicher bin. Dafür müsste man vielleicht auch mal ins "LotR"-Lager rüberlinsen und die User dort Fragen, ob sie auch so Storyungereimtheiten haben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Morcan (9. März 2009)

rulaniias schrieb:


> ...er stößt sich frostmounre durch´s herz...



Nette Geschichte, aber wohl zuviel Aufwand für Arthas mal unter seine Festung zu latschen, da sein Herz eingefroren in dem See liegt


----------



## Plattenbau (9. März 2009)

Wie schon beschrieben würde ein Spieler wenn er das Schwert aufnimmt zum neuen Lichkönig.

Und da die Entwickler sich davor fürchten, das das Ding in Hände von PôwwèrKillâh fallen würde, 
eben weil sie dann ein 3. Addon mit ziemlich dämlichen Arbeitstitel rausbringen müssten:

Rückkehr des PôwwèrKillâh 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

werden sie das hoffentlich mit allen Mitteln zu verhindern wissen...


aua


----------



## Dabow (9. März 2009)

Niemand sollte das Schwert bekommen. Ich sehs schon kommen. Am Ende rennt wieder jeder ROXXOR damit rum und pwnd die KacKnAbs ohne Resilence im BG ! Danke Blizzard


----------



## youngceaser (9. März 2009)

Plattenbau schrieb:


> Wie schon beschrieben würde ein Spieler wenn er das Schwert aufnimmt zum neuen Lichkönig.
> 
> Und da die Entwickler sich davor fürchten, das das Ding in Hände von PôwwèrKillâh fallen würde,
> eben weil sie dann ein 3. Addon mit ziemlich dämlichen Arbeitstitel rausbringen müssten:
> ...


du hast toll die anderen zig seiten von vorher zusammen gefasst was man schon ewig weis



Dabow schrieb:


> Niemand sollte das Schwert bekommen. Ich sehs schon kommen. Am Ende rennt wieder jeder ROXXOR damit rum und pwnd die KacKnAbs ohne Resilence im BG ! Danke Blizzard


und du hast dir die anderen seiten gar nicht durchgelesen


----------



## Dubstep (9. März 2009)

Oder irgendwas mit Yogg-Saron kommt beim Fight gegen Arthas! Der soll ja das übel hinter allen in Azeroth im Moment sein! Emerald Dream, Lichkönig, Drachenseele, Invasion der Orcs etc. alles mitunter ein Werk von den alten Gott! Es gibt ja einige Soundfiles aus seinen Brainroom von Ulduar!

Klar haben hier überall andere Faktoren noch mitgespielt! ABER der alte Gott hat seine 1000 Mäuler hier mit im Spiel :-)

Und bevor jetzt kommt ah alte Götter killen etc. Was in Ulduar bekämpft wird ist nur ein geschwächter Teil wie bei C'thun. Yogg selbst ist schon im Emerald Dream!

Sorry für einwenig Offtopic.

lg Alex


----------



## Anzugmann (9. März 2009)

So weit ich das mitbekommen habe, kann auch schwachsinn sein , is frostmourne eigentlich ein teil der zitadelle und wurde vom lichkönig (damals noch "Nur" lichkönig) verzaubert und als köder für arthas ausgelegt. Da lichkönig und arthas beide nun eins sind, also 1 quasi nur einer werden auch beide sterben ( eigentlich sind sie das ja schon das sie ja verschmolzen sind) und damit auch der zauber auf frostmourne. Damit hätten wir dann nach dem tod von lichkingarthas eigentlich nur noch n schwert das vllt ganz hübsch is und auch ma mächtig WAR aber höchstens weiß von der quali her. Das wäre eine erklärung die lore technisch passen würde. Das arthas oder lichkönig danach wieder getrennt sind und weiter leben: schwachsinn! Arthas und lichking = eine person und das nich nur körperlich also eine seele 1 tod. Der nächste träger wird zum lichking = schwachsinn!
Frostmourne is nix ohne den lichking es is ein instrument des lichkings nich die quelle seiner macht. Und vergesst nich der lichking is eigentlich nur sargeras spielzeug das sich selbständig gemacht hat.


----------



## ~Kanye~ (9. März 2009)

Man hier wird ja ein Fass auf gemacht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ...

wartet doch erstmal ab bis Arthas ins Spiel implementiert wird ...

sich hier groß aufzuregen über ein Item was möglicherweise Droppen könnte is doch schwachsinnig..

wird sowieso dauern bis viele Ulduar auf Hero clear haben werden...


also abwarten und tee trinken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bullybaer (9. März 2009)

HUNTERITEM ^^


----------



## Sylwa (9. März 2009)

was ich mir vorstellen kann, wenn arthas stirbt kommt irgendein held aus der warcraft story und wird entweder das schwert an sich nehmen und fliehen... ODER Wenn arthas stirbt, wird Ner'zhul befreit und nimmt das schwert selbst an sich. 
ODER (diese theorie gefällt mir richtig) Uthar's geist taucht auf und versiegelt frostmoure für immer und die herrschaft des lich kings endet in den eisigen ebenen von Nordrend (wird wohl nich passieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Heydu (9. März 2009)

Hexenkind schrieb:


> Ich finde das es KEINER bekommen sollte. Einem so geschichtsträchtigen Schwert ist ein Spieler nicht würdig genug.^^



/sign
Dann hätte das spiel seinen vollen Geschmack verloren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Rheagar schrieb:


> Falls Arthas stirbt wird seine Seele in das Schwert fahren. Und dann wird er warten bis jemand das Schwert wieder in die Hand nimmt.



falsch, du kennst wohl die geschichte also  gar nicht
Denn Arthas gibt es schon lange nicht mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 das ist nur sein leerer körper, der vom Geist von Ner'zhul kontrolliert wird.
Arthas seele wurde als erste vom Frostmourne beansprucht



Hotgoblin schrieb:


> Ich verstehs nicht wieso immer alle dagegen sind.
> 
> Es ist doch nur ein Spiel und die Warcraftgeschichte kam erst so richtig mit Wc3
> Leute es ist nur ein Spiel^^
> ...



das nennt man Sinn des Spiels 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Saji schrieb:


> Wir töteten Nefarian... wir machten Onyxia den Gar aus... wir zerlegten Raknaros... wir legten Illidan... wir haben sogar Kael'thas und Kil'jaeden wieder zurück in die Jagdgründe geschickt...
> 
> 
> Nein, wir sind keine Helden...
> ...



Ehem, was heisst WIR?
Es sollte heissen ICH....das Schwert kann nur 1 gehören und nur 1 kann König sein -_-
du sollst all die Bosse besiegen, und nicht <WIR> -.-
Es sei denn, du hast herausgefunden, dass 25 spieler das 1 schwert führen können...omg...25 Lich Kings? Es kann aber nur einen geben...DICH...DICH...oder diiiich


----------



## Ali-babar (9. März 2009)

Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass der LK nur bruchstücke des Frostmourne droppt. das heisst ihn so oft killen, bis man aus anzahl x von frostmourne- splittern, sich ein abbild dessen erstellen kann. Wäre zu billig wenn er das teil einfach droppt.


----------



## Barnacle (9. März 2009)

meine meinung dazu ist einfach wie bei ashbringer wird nur eine abgeschwächte version droppen 


aber ganz im vertrauen was kratz ich das dumme schwert ich spiel wl ^^ ps diesen beitrag gabs schon ein paa mal wundert mich das nich gleich die ersten geschrieben haben 

das man vielleicht ja mal wenns keine umstände macht fals es grad regent und nach getaner arbeit ,wenn ruhe eingekert ist wenn die miete bezahlt ist.....ach vergiss es nutz die sufu


----------



## Littelbigboss (9. März 2009)

aber irgendwie komisch arthas is kein gott dropt aber lägendary cthun ist ein gott und er dropt kein lägendary irgendwie unfair


----------



## Toraka' (9. März 2009)

> Und nur zur Info; Den Ashbringer gibt es nicht mehr zu holen, da Fordring (glaub ich war der Boss) nicht mehr im Reiterkonzil von Naxxramas steht, sondern Baron Totenschwur!




FAIL
der Boss ist Darion Mograine, welcher leider seinen freien Willen erhalten hat. Baron Totenschwur stimmt zwar, aber Fordring ist DER Paladin.
Seine Macht konnte den verderbten Aschenbringer läutern, womit er nun die wohl mächtigste Waffe gegen die Untoten besitzt. Er steht nun in Eiskrone.

Möglicher Bossfight:
Normaler Kampf (scharenweise Ghule, Monströsitäten, Gargoyles, Frostwyrms etc.) 
nach den untoten kommt Arthas selbst. Fähigkeiten wie erwartet...blablabla pipapo wer verreckt unterstützt arthas...
DOCH DANN.
Arthas 20%, Er wird wütend, es kommen 300 (das musste sein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) Zombies, Ghule, usw untotes viehzeugs, von jedem 300.
Arthas stoppt den Kampf, entfernt sich etwas und lässt die Untoten langsam auf den Raid zulaufen (Rund um den Raid kommt grüne Brühe) und jo weil sich auch die Brühe ausbreitet steht der Raid auf einer immer engeren Plattform und muss sich ganz eng kuscheln (bubble nutzt nix gegen die brühe)...verzweiflung...
GENUG! Tirion Fordring gibt dem Raid eine schützende Hülle, in die alle reinmüssen (Brühe steigt nimmer) und verzapft sowas wie...hm..."Arthas, Ihr habt diese Welt verseucht, die Toten entehrt, und nun wollt Ihr auch noch diese Helden hier auflösen? Ihr wart ein Paladin ungeheurer Stärke! Lasst das Licht euch läutern!" (Arthas geht in die Knie, scheint mit sich zu kämpfen, immer länger blitzt das Model aus WCIII auf, ein Paladin mit blonden Haaren...) plötzliches Ende dieser Vorstellung..."Alter Narr! Im Tode werdet Ihr mir ein treuer Diener sein." plötzlich wenden sich die Untoten auf Fordring zu, er versinkt in der Masse, sind ja auch einige Riesen dabei..."Nun, wo war ich?" Sagt Arthas und erhebt sein Schwert wie im Trailer, bereit den Raid mit einem Schlag zu killen...Die Waffe rast hinab, der Raid ist fast getroffen, als plötzlich der ganze Bildschirm im typischen weissgelb aufblitzt (so dass man nichts sieht) und als es vorbei ist, sieht man an Tirions Stelle ein Häuflein Asche, und Tirion selbst steht vor dem Raid, pariert Frostmourne mit dem Aschenbringer...
"Was? das kann nicht sein! Der Schatten ist die...wahre Macht!" "Ihr habt NICHTS dazugelernt Arthas! habt ihr immer noch nicht erkannt, dass die einzig wahre Macht das Licht ist?" Ein kurzer Blitz, und Arthas' Schwertarm ist ab. Tirion greift sich Frostmourne und sagt: "Ah, ich verstehe. So wie die Klinge Fleisch verbrennt, so entzieht die Macht die Seele. nun, der einzige weg Euch Bastard zur Gerechtigkeit zu führen wäre wohl...die KLinge zu läutern...aber wie...natürlich.
Ergreift das geläuterte Schwert und tötet diesen Bastard!" 
Tirion erhebt die Klinge, schwächt Arthas indem er den Aschenbringer an den Platz von Arthas Herz steckt und dann...
Tirion liegt am Boden. aus seinem Körper ragt nun das geläuterte Frostmourne heraus. der Maintank muss das Schwert herausziehen, verwandelt sich...
Tirions Geist ist in ihn eingefahren.
nun flüstert ihm Tirion etwas zu: "Bringt es zu Ende!"
Der Maintank schlägt Arthas mit dem Schwert, trennt den Kopf ab. Es erklingt: HEADSHOT 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
nun muss die KLinge endgültig vernichtet werden, dazu wirft man es ganz einfach in den Eiskronenschlund.
The end.
No Frostmourne 4 u!


----------



## tyrokz (9. März 2009)

was macht ihr euch eigendlich alle so verrückt
arathas wird warscheinlich eh erst mit dem übernächsten patch 3.3 oder so implementiert
was diskutiert ihr jez schon über so zeug -  es is nochnichma ulduar draußen


----------



## Fixxy (9. März 2009)

Ich hoffe mal Arthas wird einen Questgegenstand droppen, der dann eine (weitere) legendäre Questreihe atartet, an dessen Ende man dann das besagt Schwert entgegennimmt


----------



## Dany_ (9. März 2009)

Toraka schrieb:


> FAIL
> der Boss ist Darion Mograine, welcher leider seinen freien Willen erhalten hat. Baron Totenschwur stimmt zwar, aber Fordring ist DER Paladin.
> Seine Macht konnte den verderbten Aschenbringer läutern, womit er nun die wohl mächtigste Waffe gegen die Untoten besitzt. Er steht nun in Eiskrone.
> 
> ...



Spannend, nur wenn er dann im haufen steht hört man so "Dominating, Multikill" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Bewirb dich mal bei Blizz dann haben wir ja schon mal nen vernünftigen Endboss für diesem Addon


----------



## Teradas (9. März 2009)

Saji schrieb:


> Wir töteten Nefarian... wir machten Onyxia den Gar aus... wir zerlegten Raknaros... wir legten Illidan... wir haben sogar Kael'thas und Kil'jaeden wieder zurück in die Jagdgründe geschickt...
> 
> 
> Nein, wir sind keine Helden...
> ...


Rofl...Made my Day 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SonGokuKid (9. März 2009)

Anzugmann schrieb:


> So weit ich das mitbekommen habe, kann auch schwachsinn sein , is frostmourne eigentlich ein teil der zitadelle und wurde vom lichkönig (damals noch "Nur" lichkönig) verzaubert und als köder für arthas ausgelegt. Da lichkönig und arthas beide nun eins sind, also 1 quasi nur einer werden auch beide sterben ( eigentlich sind sie das ja schon das sie ja verschmolzen sind) und damit auch der zauber auf frostmourne. Damit hätten wir dann nach dem tod von lichkingarthas eigentlich nur noch n schwert das vllt ganz hübsch is und auch ma mächtig WAR aber höchstens weiß von der quali her. Das wäre eine erklärung die lore technisch passen würde. Das arthas oder lichkönig danach wieder getrennt sind und weiter leben: schwachsinn! Arthas und lichking = eine person und das nich nur körperlich also eine seele 1 tod. Der nächste träger wird zum lichking = schwachsinn!
> Frostmourne is nix ohne den lichking es is ein instrument des lichkings nich die quelle seiner macht. Und vergesst nich der lichking is eigentlich nur sargeras spielzeug das sich selbständig gemacht hat.



das is jetzt ma der größte schwachsinn überhaupt. ^^
erstens sargeras der titan hat überhauptnix mit arthas zu tun. 
nerzhul war ein orc hexenmeister der sich gegen seinen meister gestellt hatte und als strafe wurde er in das eisige grab gespeert auf der spitze der zitadelle. (namen des meister weis ich leider jetzt nicht)
zweitens damals hat nerzhul einen teil seiner seele in das schwert frostmourne übertragen und es aus seinem eisgrab (eisblock) gestoßen. als arthas das schwert aufgenommen hat war er in verbindung mit nerzhul.
und als arthas nerzhuls gefängnis zerschlagen hat und den helm aufgesetzt hat haben sie sich vereinigt zum lichking.


----------



## Eluneszorn (9. März 2009)

Arthas ist schon lange tot,das was von ihm noch übrig ist ist mit dem Geist von Nerzhul verschmolzen und zum Lichkönig geworden.
Wer viel in Eiskrone gequestet hat weiss das.
In einer Quest zerstört Tirion Fordring mit dem Aschenbringer Arthas Herz(das Arthas sich selbst vor langer Zeit herausschnitt um sich vom letzten Rest Menschlichkeit zu befreien).
Darum konnte Arthas Illidan auch nicht töten weil er da noch zu menschlich war.
Frostmourne wird es in  der Form als Item nicht geben denn es raubt seinem Träger die Seele und wie soll Blizzard es erklären das da jetzt ein Spieler mit Frostmourne rumrennt?
Vieleicht wird es eine geläuterte Form geben aber eher denke ich das es zerstört wird denn eine Klinge die soviel Unheil und Leid über Azeroth gebracht hat darf nicht weiter existieren dafür wird der Argentumkreuzzug schon sorgen.
Meine Prognose:Aschenbringer vs Frostmourne 1:0

Edit:Vieleicht stirbt Tirion Fordring im entscheidenden Kampf gegen Arthas und einer der Spieler der vorher eine Questreihe erledigt hat darf dann Aschenbringer führen, und das nur einmal pro Server wie damals mit dem Mount aus Ahn Quiraj.
Das würde ich begrüssen.
Legendär sollte auch legendär bleiben.
So oder so,ich geh fest davon aus das nur eins der beiden Schwerter WOTLK überleben wird. Eins wird für immer zertört werden. Derzeitige Tendenz: Frostmourne


----------



## Teradas (9. März 2009)

Toraka schrieb:


> FAIL
> der Boss ist Darion Mograine, welcher leider seinen freien Willen erhalten hat. Baron Totenschwur stimmt zwar, aber Fordring ist DER Paladin.
> Seine Macht konnte den verderbten Aschenbringer läutern, womit er nun die wohl mächtigste Waffe gegen die Untoten besitzt. Er steht nun in Eiskrone.
> 
> ...


Ganz Genau so soll der Bosskampf aussehen,nach meinem Geschmack.Da haste dir ja richtig Gedanken gemacht.


----------



## Mikolomeus (9. März 2009)

@ Toraka

richtig spannend die zeitlupe von dir... könnte echt so ablaufen!

nice one ^^

mfg


----------



## Kaman (9. März 2009)

SonGokuKid schrieb:


> das is jetzt ma der größte schwachsinn überhaupt. ^^
> erstens sargeras der titan hat überhauptnix mit arthas zu tun.
> nerzhul war ein orc hexenmeister der sich gegen seinen meister gestellt hatte und als strafe wurde er in das eisige grab gespeert auf der spitze der zitadelle. (namen des meister weis ich leider jetzt nicht)



Erm ja, ähm,*hüstel*

Der "Meister" der Ner'zul zum Lich König gemacht hat war Kil'Jaeden und der wiederum ist einer der Lieutenants von Sargeras. 
So gesehen hat er schon eine gewisse Verbindung zu ihm. 

(Ich würde ja gern sehen was Sargeras zu Kil'jaeden sagt wenn er draufkommt das Kil'jaeden die Kontrolle über seine Schöpfung, den Lich König, verloren hat. Dämonenfürsten sind für gewöhnlich etwas "launisch")


----------



## Cypress2308 (12. März 2009)

mir würde es ja gefallen das wenn arthas nur noch ca 5% life hat der kampf aufhört tirion fordring hereinstürmt und gegen ihn kämpft 1 vs. 1 und dabei frostmourne sowie der ashbringer zerstört werden aber tirion sollte ihn doch noch irgendwie umhauen ...  dann tritt eine von blizzards besten erfindungen in kraft "server phasing" (ist euch doch ein begriff oder?^^) also ist für alle die beim raid dabei waren arthas für immer tot und sind den rest ihres lebens nur noch damit beschäftigt "vernichtet den rest der geißel-daylies" zu machen 

und da fordring ihn gekillt hat kann sich auch niemand beschweren das arthas von "no-name" helden getötet wurde ... so wie es bei illidan war ... leider


----------



## Toddi Jenkins (12. März 2009)

Ja. Er wird Frostmourne droppen und es wird imba Stats haben. Und es wird nicht unique sein, damit Fury Warris ihre helle Freude daran haben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jetzt mal im ernst: 

Den Kampfablauf oder den Loot zu disskutieren ist doch völlig sinnlos, Blizzard wird sowieso machen was sie für richtig halten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kelthelas (12. März 2009)

Geil fänd ichs wenn das Schwert zerstört wird und als weißer Loot dropt. Hätte style so ein zerbrochenes Frostmourne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ReWahn (12. März 2009)

Hotgoblin schrieb:


> Das war ein kleiner Spaß von Blizzard
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Fail.

Legendary = Orange.
Artefakt = Rot. GMs wurden mit derartigen Artefakten gesichtet.


----------



## Toddi Jenkins (12. März 2009)

ReWahn schrieb:


> Fail.
> 
> Legendary = Orange.
> Artefakt = Rot. GMs wurden mit derartigen Artefakten gesichtet.



/sign


----------



## Estren (7. Juli 2009)

Astrakiller schrieb:


> BÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖP,falsch!
> 
> 
> Legendary = Orange
> ...


Bööp, die Regelung mit dem Gelb/Orangenen Artefakt gabs schon, da bist du noch mit der Trommel um den Weihnachtsbaum gerannt!

Die Bind on Accoun Items sind neu und kommen nur knapp an den Farbton der Artefakte ran. Nur weil du etwas noch nie gesehen hast, heißt es nicht es gibt es nicht...


Erst informieren, dann Maul aufreißen.


----------



## EisblockError (7. Juli 2009)

Dubstep schrieb:


> Oder irgendwas mit Yogg-Saron kommt beim Fight gegen Arthas! Der soll ja das übel hinter allen in Azeroth im Moment sein! Emerald Dream, Lichkönig, Drachenseele, Invasion der Orcs etc. alles mitunter ein Werk von den alten Gott! Es gibt ja einige Soundfiles aus seinen Brainroom von Ulduar!
> 
> Klar haben hier überall andere Faktoren noch mitgespielt! ABER der alte Gott hat seine 1000 Mäuler hier mit im Spiel :-)
> 
> ...




Yogg hat keine chance gegen Alganon


----------



## pnxdome (7. Juli 2009)

Hotgoblin schrieb:


> Ich verstehs nicht wieso immer alle dagegen sind.
> 
> Es ist doch nur ein Spiel und die Warcraftgeschichte kam erst so richtig mit Wc3
> Leute es ist nur ein Spiel^^
> ...


Das liegt daran, dass man sich in die Geschichte hinein versetzt. Das ist wie diese Spannungskurve bei einem guten Krimi.

... 'BÄM' Der Protagonist wird einfach umgeballert. Dann fiberst du eben einfach mit.

So ist das auch zu vergleichen. Frostmourne ist immerhin ein Symbol/Begriff in der WoW-Lore! 

Quasi ein Protagonist mit dem umgegangen wird, als wäre es ein Spielzeug.


//EDIT: 

Yogg-Saron ist nicht der Quell alles bösen.

ALLE Alten Götter sind da dran beteiligt ( gewesen ).


----------



## bagge93 (7. Juli 2009)

Astrakiller:
/signed

Artefakte sind rot.
Und für die Leute die nicht nachdenken können: Nein, weil du sagtest das auf dem Foto wäre hellgelb wird Frostmourne nicht BoA sein. Das auf dem Foto ist orange, ist eben an die Leinwand proeziert + schlechtes, unscharfes Foto.

Ich seh's auch eher kritisch sich an solche Storygrößen ranzuwagen und dann noch mit deren Eigentum rumzulatschen...aber bin da sowieso extrem empfindlich was das epische an der Story angeht. Also auch in anderen Spielen hab ich irgendwie immer das Gefühl ich mach die Story kaputt wenn ich wen töte der ne größere Rolle spielt...ich meine für die Lore "unbekannte Spieler" sollten Arthas sowieso schonmal nicht alleine töten dürfen sondern dabei Hilfe für mächtigen Persönlichkeiten kriegen (ob Blizz dafür Malfurion aus dem Hut zaubert ist mir erstmal egal...auch als damals rauskam, dass Anub'Arak ein normaler Ini-Endboss ist hätte ich weinen können...der König der Neruber und einer von Arthas mächttigsten Verbündeten oO
Aber andereseits könnte man dann auch Ahn Qiraj kritisch sehen wo man C'Thun killt. Ist zwar nicht namentlich wichtig für die Lore aber immerhin auch ein Gott..und richtige Götter sind ja irgendwie übermächtig und unantastbar...finde ich

Also ich vermute schwer es wird droppen, so ist Blizzard nunmal. Ich hoffe es wird einfach sehr schwer sein es zu bekommen...z.B. wie damals mit diesem Legendary-Schwert (sry hab grad den Namen verlegt) aus Molten Core usw wo man massig Artefakte und Teile zusammenbasteln musste bis man es letztendlich in den Händen hielt...

Soweit meine Meinung, bye :-*

Edit:
Zu Legendary Rüstungsteilen:
Halte ich (mal vom Gameplay und Equipvorteil abgesehen) nicht für sinnvoll. Legendary heißt immerhin legendär und sei es in der Story von WoW oder anderen Mythen wie zum Beispiel Arthus spricht keine Sau über die "mächtigen und legendären" Schuhen des Helden oder des Bösewichts sondern von den Waffen wie eben Arthas und Frostmourne bzw Arthus und Excalibur...du verstehst? ;-)


----------



## Gri-Gorij (7. Juli 2009)

Achtung Spoiler:

Es wird droppen! 

Woher ich das weiß? Weil es vorhersehbar ist. Blizz hat bisher noch vor keinem besonderen Gegenstand halt gemacht. Und das find ich auch richtig so. Irgendwie unrealistisch wenn ich jemand umniete und mir nich seine Ausrüstung holen kann. Ok möglich das Blizz so wie von einigen beschrieben ne möglichkeit findet das Frostmourne zerstört wird oder so, aber denke eher nicht. 
Würde spontan drauf tippen das es so ähnlich wie Ashbringer wird, also ständig mit dir labert du sollst alles umbringen und vernichten. Cool wäre natürlich das wenn man das Ding trägt (nur solange man es auch wirklich in der hand hält) alle Geißel NPCs freundlich sind oder so (sry wenn das schon jemand gepostet hat, hab nach 5 seiten aufgehört zu lesen, is ja doch immer das selbe^^).


----------



## Trollkopf (7. Juli 2009)

Hexenkind schrieb:


> Aber ich befürchte das es tatsächlich droppt. WoW ist eben ein Spiel der Massen und deshalb ins Kosumgeilheit (sprich Epics) eine der vorrangigsten Ziele der Community.^^



Epics müssen aber nciht Frostmourne sein - da kann der gute auch genauso gut in seiner Hemdtasche ein anderes Epic oder gar Legendary Schwert rumschleppen ^.~

Mir ist es eigentlich egal, aber rein story technisch sollte es doch eigentlich gar nciht möglich sein - denn wovon Frostmourne "gereinigt" werden müsste wäre immerhin Ner'zuhl (oder wie auch immer der gute sich schreibt =), ich habe leider keine Ahnung wovon Atiesh gereinigt wurde, aber in Frostmourne stecken doch zum einen Ner'zhul und unmengen Seelen von gefallenen Kämpfern - ich glaube kaum das dieses Böse gereinigt werden kann.

Ich fänds toll wenn das sowas wäre wie mit Kels altem Phyla...... - man kriegt es als Belohnung die ne quest startet für die mein meinetwegen epics kriegt, auch wieder mit einem q-text á la "Ich könnte die welt endgültig und höchstselbst von ihm befreien, aber... GIEF ÄPIX!" - Finds toll wenn man zumindest ansatzweise ne Begründung hat warum der Boss jede woche wiederkommt (was bei kel ja dann der fall war - zumindest soweit ich weiß^^)


----------



## Trorg (7. Juli 2009)

Na ja wer Frostmourne anfasst wird zum neuen Lich King.
Man hat keine Möglichkeit seinem Char was zu befehlen und sitzt den ganzen Tag in der ICC rum und friert sich den Arsch ab.
Gut das Priester kein Schwert tragen können.
*grinz*


----------



## Mirando (7. Juli 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> och wiso auch net? ich denke es wird dropen, aber nur zu 1% oder so
> 
> und da arthas net so einfach zu killen sein wird werden dann auch net 1000 leute damit rumwuseln (sihe kriegsgleven von azzinot, sind auch net so oft anzutreffen)



kann ja auch so selten wie bei dem legendery bogen sein aus sunnwell


----------



## Jay316 (7. Juli 2009)

Rein storytechnisch bin ich dagegen das Frostmourne droppt. Denn der Träger dieses Schwerts wird ja bekanntlich verflucht. Jetzt verrate mir mal bitte einer wie das funktionieren soll? Und jetzt kommt mir bitte nicht man solle es läutern, reinigen oder sonst irgendeinen Mist.


----------



## Ahothep (7. Juli 2009)

Man kann sicher sein das es droppen wird, genauso wie die Klingen von Azzinoth die Illidan gedropt hat, diese KLingen waren 100mal älter und Legendärer als dieses Schwert.

Aber das Schwert wird auf jedenfall Legendary sein und ne Dropchance haben die noch weniger als das Baronmount hat. Es wird also nicht jeder tragen sondern wahrscheinlich maximal 10 - 30 Spieler bevor das nächste Addon rauskommt und sich keiner mehr für Eiskrone interessiert.



Und was die Verderbnis angeht. Ner'zhul hat die KLinge verzaubern und sich nachher mit Arthas vereint = Daraus entstand der Lichkönig. Jetzt gibt es ein paar Möglichkeiten wie es endet.

1. Der Lichkönig lässt sich wegteleportieren und hinterlässt eine Truhe. Keine Chance auf Frostmourne.
2. Der Lichkönig stirbt und damit sind beide Charaktere tot. Chance auf Frostmourne da Klinge nicht mehr verderbt ist, da der Zauberer tot ist.
3. Der Geist von Ner'zhul verlässt Arthas weil dieser sich wehrt, da der Lichkönig schwächer wird und Geist fährt hinaus. Arthas gerettet, Lichkönig fährt in Schwert. Keine Chance es zu bekommen da wieder verderbt.

Jetzt gibt es eine Möglichkeit die "Verderbte Klinge" aber zu reinigen und zwar mit Sachen die die Endbosse droppen wie bei MC oder Ulduar. Hier könnte es etwas reines sein wie z.B. "Ishas Tränen" die Endbosse droppen können zu 0,1% und das man 30 davon braucht.


Dies sind alles nur vermutungen. Aber da auch nicht jeder Krieger/Schurke nachher mit den Klingen von Azzinoth herumfuchtelte so wird das auch nicht mit Frostmourne passieren. Es wird nicht leicht werden das Schwert zu bekommen und schon gar nicht leicht wird es Arthas zu besiegen. ^^


----------



## Jay316 (7. Juli 2009)

Na logisch war die ernst gemeint. Ich meine Level 90 ist doch zur Zeit standard oder? XD


----------



## Nicolanda (7. Juli 2009)

Jay316 schrieb:


> Na logisch war die ernst gemeint. Ich meine Level 90 ist doch zur Zeit standard oder? XD




^^


----------



## Jay316 (7. Juli 2009)

Also ich kann mich mit dem Gedanke echt nicht anfreunden, dass dieses Schwert seinen Weg in Spielerhände findet. Und wo wir gerade bei den Gleven sind, alleine bis zur Einführung von Sunwell, kannte ich bei mir auf dem Server schon drei Schurken und zwei Krieger die das Set komplett hatten. Also soooo legendär waren sie auch nicht.


----------



## Kamos - Taerar (7. Juli 2009)

Schamanion schrieb:


> Jetzt mal zu was ganz anderem
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Du spielst einen Healschami und sagst ihr kommt zu kurz? oO ^^


----------



## plaume (7. Juli 2009)

Ich denke mal die einzgst vernünftige möglichkeit das schwert an die spieler zu bringen wäre,
es so zu machen wie beim AQ-Event, dass es auf jedem server nur einen Spieler mit dem schwert und vielleicht auch nem Titel gibt


----------



## Jay316 (7. Juli 2009)

plaume schrieb:


> Ich denke mal die einzgst vernünftige möglichkeit das schwert an die spieler zu bringen wäre,
> es so zu machen wie beim AQ-Event, dass es auf jedem server nur einen Spieler mit dem schwert und vielleicht auch nem Titel gibt




Also das könnte man ja noch schmerzlichst ertragen. Wobei dann wiederum die Frage ist, wie Arthas denn besiegt bzw. das Schwert gereinigt werden soll. Na ja, abwarten und Tee trinken.


----------



## Nicolanda (7. Juli 2009)

Im endeffekt werden irgendwann alle vollpfosten die grad mal 3k dps wenn überhaupt fahren, dieses schwert tragen  -.-


----------



## Deis (7. Juli 2009)

(DK)Starfire schrieb:


> Diese Diskussion ist sinnlos. Ob es nun lootbar sein wird oder nicht, entscheidet von euch Würsten hier niemand. Und überhaupt werden selbst die weltbesten Raids erst in mehreren Monaten auch nur in de Nähe von Arthas kommen... also spart euch euren Atem.
> 
> Und mal ehrlich: dieses ganze getue, dieser Boss sollte von Spielern nicht besiegbar sein oder jenes Item sollte für Spieler nicht droppen... dafür, dass manche sich hier schön auf Warcraft 3 beziehen, haben die meisten wohl eines vergessen:
> 
> ...



Der Erste wirklich treffende Post.
/sign


----------



## Maladin (7. Juli 2009)

Bitte postet keinen Privatservermist. Das führt nur zu Unmut und Verwirrung.

/wink maladin


----------



## fre_k (7. Juli 2009)

Ich fänds gut wen es dropt. Klar es hat ne riesen Geschichten und sowas. Aber es wird ja auch nicht für jeden zu erreichen sein. Evtl wird es ja ähnlich wie mit dem jetzigen Legendary werden, wo auch nicht sofort rannkommt.
Wen es dan durchschnittlich 2-3 oder halt evtl 5-6 solche Schwerter gibt find ich das nicht so schlimm, sondern eher positiv. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Salenor (7. Juli 2009)

Hexenkind schrieb:


> Ich finde das es KEINER bekommen sollte. Einem so geschichtsträchtigen Schwert ist ein Spieler nicht würdig genug.^^



Ich erinnere ganz leise nebenbei an den verdebten Ashbringer^^


----------



## maniac-kun (7. Juli 2009)

es wird wohl genauso laufen wie mit den kriegsgleven bei illidan wird ein legendary item und man muss ne gilde haben die halt allen content clear hat und full t9 um arthas zu schlagen


----------



## PewPew_oO (7. Juli 2009)

Mal schauen, ob es wie die Kriegsgleven oder wie der Bogen aus dem Spnnenbrunnenplateau sein wird. =)

Ich fände es schade, wenn schlussendlich alle damit rumlaufen würden, so wie bei den Kriegsgleven. Vom Frühling 2008 an hab ich die täglich an 3-4 verschiedenen Leuten gesehen, den Bogen jedoch erst ein Mal vor dem WotLk Einstiegspatch an einem Jäger von den "Affenjungs INC" und DAS nenne ich legendär! =)


----------



## C0deX (7. Juli 2009)

Zatari89 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Wäre geil mit Int und so - > Palaitem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)))))))))


----------



## Pacmaniacer (7. Juli 2009)

Naja das wird nicht, wenn es überhaupt eingeführt wird, so eingeführt denn guck dir mal die DPS an und vergleiche sie mit Todesbiss oder anderen naxx hero Waffen.
Da wäre Frostmourne ja Crap^^

aber abwarten und Tee trinken.


----------



## C0deX (7. Juli 2009)

Pacmaniacer schrieb:


> Naja das wird nicht, wenn es überhaupt eingeführt wird, so eingeführt denn guck dir mal die DPS an und vergleiche sie mit Todesbiss oder anderen naxx hero Waffen.
> Da wäre Frostmourne ja Crap^^
> 
> aber abwarten und Tee trinken.



Schon klar ich meinte auch nicht die Stats ich meinte als Palaitem klar mit Imbastats dann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cotraxis (7. Juli 2009)

was für ein mist schon wieder wegen einer waffe wo blizz noch nicht mal weis ob se sie irgendwann mal als content fallen lassen... oder niemand weis ob es wirklich irgendwann gegen arthas ran geht....


----------



## Elito (7. Juli 2009)

Kurta schrieb:


> nabend
> ich wollte mal erfahren ob es Leute für möglich halten das Frostmourne bei Arthas zu bekommen ist. Ich persönlich finde es Mist wenn es das Schwert einfach nur so gibt d.h ohne irgendeine Q um Frostmourne z.b von seinem Fluch zu befreien ( oder was ähnlichem). Denn es laufen dann eh wieder 2000000 Leute mit diesen Hammersachen rum.



ich finde frostmourne sollte GARNICHT droppen, es sollte im Kampf zerstört werden oder von irgendwem der Arthas zur Hilfe kommt bei 5% genommen werden... oder Arthas stirbt einfach nicht und portet sich wie gesagt weg.

Frostmourne ist die krasseste Waffe aller Zeiten, sie sollte nicht einfach so erhältlich sein.


----------



## Savo3 (7. Juli 2009)

Ihr wollt ja nur ned das sie droppt weil ihr denkt das ihr sie sowieso ned bekommt


----------



## InfiTos (7. Juli 2009)

Ich glaub Arthas stirbt nicht sondern errinnert sich an seine alten Tage als Paladin, zündet Bubble und is weg *lol*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Nö Frostmourne könnte schon droppen aber es sollte noch schwerer zu holen sein als der legendary heilerhammer, der wirklich schon schwer zu holen ist.

Dann noch ne schöne Quest-Reihe dazu und fertig.

mfG Infi


----------



## ink0gnito (7. Juli 2009)

Wie hier viele rum heulen oO
Dann droppts eben und?Es ist ein Pixel, nicht mehr nicht weniger.
Ohja die Story..und dann?Jeder char in WoW ist ein ''Held'' zumindest die 80'er.
Also warum sollten wir Helden, die dann immerhin Arthas töten (sofern man den überhaupt ganz tötet) nicht das schwert haben?Ihr habt ja probleme ;D


----------



## TheFallenAngel999 (7. Juli 2009)

Saji schrieb:


> Wir töteten Nefarian... wir machten Onyxia den Gar aus... wir zerlegten Raknaros... wir legten Illidan... wir haben sogar Kael'thas und Kil'jaeden wieder zurück in die Jagdgründe geschickt...
> 
> 
> Nein, wir sind keine Helden...
> ...




 Wie schon andere sagten Kil Jaeden ist NICHT TOT. Leute lesen nie und passen nie auf. Er war 1. nur zur Hälfte anwesend, und 3. ist er in den Netherzurückgeschleudert worden...

 Und Illidian konnte alleien niemals bezwungen werden nur mit der Hilfe von MAiev, und ich glaube Akama hat auch noch geholfen alleine wäre es unmöglich gewesen, Denn in der letzten Phase muss der Tank Illidian in MAIEVs Fallen ziehen. 

Und ich finde bei Arthas soltlen wir auch Hilfe bekommen von Lord Fordring und Morgraine, weil alleine müsste auch Arthas unbesiegbar für uns sein. Oder gar Lady Sylvanas? Die müsste Arthas ja unheimlich HASSEN. Selbst Malygos konnte ohne Alextstrazas Hilfe nciht besiegt werden, denn er ist ein ASPEKT! Es ist überhaupt schon irgendwie unwahrschinlich wie wir überhaupt einen Aspekt besiegen können... Aber naja....

 Und eigentlich müsste Malygos tot (wenn er es denn überhaupt ist) Auswirkungen auf die ganze Magie in Azeroth haben. Malygos ist DER HERR DER MAGIE! Jeder vegisst das anscheinent.

 Aber zur Hauptfrage. Lest doch mal die Interviews in den Buffed Magazinen.

 Da stand in einen Interview, es kann keiner Frostmore bekommen denn derjenige der Frostmorne tragen würde, würde zum nächsten Lichkönig werden. Deswegen = Unmöglich. 
Tja somit werden alle Lootgeilen Säcke da wohl leer ausgehen. Nur ich glaube das Arthas einen Frostwyrm dropen wird, weil da war so ein Lachen bei den Interview auf buffed.


----------



## thezwelch (7. Juli 2009)

Meines wissens wurde Frostmourne vom Lichkönig erschaffen und ist somit teil des Lichkönigs.
Als Arthas nach Northrend reiste und sich die Krone auf den Kopf setzte vereinte er sich mit dem Lichkönig.

Tötet man also Arthas, töten man den Lichkönig.

Somit verliert Frostmourne quasi seine "bösen" eigenschaften, was dazu führt, dass der, mit den meisten dkp, das ding führen darf. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EisblockError (7. Juli 2009)

Nicolanda schrieb:


> Im endeffekt werden irgendwann alle vollpfosten die grad mal 3k dps wenn überhaupt fahren, dieses schwert tragen  -.-




Genau, weil ja jeder mit 3k Dps Ulduar schon clear hat, dann wird er bestimmt Arthas 1hitten.

Die größten nobs sind die, die es nicht wissen und andere beschimpfen.

Und die DPS Zahl ist wayne und nur für Pixelgeile. Ohne Raid und so besseres Equip kann man eben nicht mehr fahren.


----------



## Buffer_Overrun (7. Juli 2009)

Elito schrieb:


> [...] Frostmourne ist die krasseste Waffe aller Zeiten, sie sollte nicht einfach so erhältlich sein.


Naja, das stimmt so wohl nicht ganz. Die "krasseste Waffe aller Zeiten" wäre wohl eher Gorshalach... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




ink0gnito schrieb:


> [...]Ohja die Story..und dann?Jeder char in WoW ist ein ''Held'' zumindest die 80'er.
> Also warum sollten wir Helden, die dann immerhin Arthas töten (sofern man den überhaupt ganz tötet) nicht das schwert haben?Ihr habt ja probleme ;D


Weil Du nichts von der Story verstehst... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ... denn derjenige, der Frostmourne im aktuellen, verderbten Zustand erhält, wird selbst zum Lich King. Und das passt ja irgendwie schlecht zusammen. Oder wie stellst Du Dir das vor? Der erste der Arthas legt und Frostmourne bekommt, wird zum Lich King und wird dann zum Raid Boss für die nächste Gruppe oder wie? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






thezwelch schrieb:


> Meines wissens wurde Frostmourne vom Lichkönig erschaffen und ist somit teil des Lichkönigs.[...]


Nein, es ist bislang nicht bekannt, wer Frostmourne erschaffen hat. Es wird beispielsweise auch spekuliert, dass es Kil'jaeden (oder einer seiner Untergebenen) selbst war und nur später den Geist von Ner'zhul dort eingefangen hat.


----------



## EisblockError (7. Juli 2009)

thezwelch schrieb:


> Meines wissens wurde Frostmourne vom Lichkönig erschaffen und ist somit teil des Lichkönigs.
> Als Arthas nach Northrend reiste und sich die Krone auf den Kopf setzte vereinte er sich mit dem Lichkönig.
> 
> Tötet man also Arthas, töten man den Lichkönig.
> ...




Naja, die Krone hat da eher eine Symbolische eigenschaft.

Tatsächlich wird er zum Lichking als er das Schwert nimmt und dabei Bronzebart "tötet"


----------



## thezwelch (7. Juli 2009)

EisblockError schrieb:


> Naja, die Krone hat da eher eine Symbolische eigenschaft.
> 
> Tatsächlich wird er zum Lichking als er das Schwert nimmt und dabei Bronzebart "tötet"



Bleibt die Frage, wieso Arthas im wc3 addon "uuuunbedingt" wieder nach eiskrone und ilidan daran hindern musste, den frostthron zu erreichen. mit frostmourne erhielt er nur eine gewisse macht, mit der krone hat er quasi die quelle seine macht erhalten.

so zumindest sehe ich das


----------



## Minastirit (7. Juli 2009)

das schwert von arthas übernimmt ihn und kontrolliert ihn.
wenns also droppen sollte. . müsste es den spieler kontrollieren bis er seinen acc löscht xD

fänd ich mal geile idee 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (7. Juli 2009)

thezwelch schrieb:


> Bleibt die Frage, wieso Arthas im wc3 addon "uuuunbedingt" wieder nach eiskrone und ilidan daran hindern musste, den frostthron zu erreichen. mit frostmourne erhielt er nur eine gewisse macht, mit der krone hat er quasi die quelle seine macht erhalten.
> 
> so zumindest sehe ich das


weil sein meister es verlangt hat und ihm sonst die macht wieder entfernen würde


----------



## thezwelch (7. Juli 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> weil sein meister es verlangt hat und ihm sonst die macht wieder entfernen würde



was ja dann die erklärung dafür ist, dass die "krone" quasi der lichkönig ist. 

der lichkönig war in gefahr, die macht wurde arthas ja nicht aus jux und dollerei genommen.


----------



## Zumba (7. Juli 2009)

Ich denke mal, wenn Blizz das ding einbaut, wird man es durch eine schwierige Quest ergattern...ähnlich wie mit Val'anyr, damit rennt bis jetzt auch nur einer aus den jeweiligen Topgilden herum...find ich gut!


----------



## Foobär (7. Juli 2009)

Kurta schrieb:


> ich wollte mal erfahren ob es Leute für möglich halten das Frostmourne bei Arthas zu bekommen ist.


Ja. Arthas droppt das Schwert - nur einmal pro Server, der Spieler der es lootet wird dann von dem Schwert besessen - ergo verschwindet der Char aus der Loginauswahl und der Char ist verloren ... geht ihm halt dann wie Arthas. Das wär mal n Loot ...


----------



## -Migu- (7. Juli 2009)

Hexenkind schrieb:


> Ich finde das es KEINER bekommen sollte. Einem so geschichtsträchtigen Schwert ist ein Spieler nicht würdig genug.^^



Naja, dann dürfte Illidan seine 2 Klingen auch nicht droppen dürfen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

btt: Ich fände es auch nicht gut, wenn dann jeder mit diesem geilen Schwert rumläuft.
Ich will auch gar nicht, dass man Arthas töten kann. Ich fände bekehren besser, dass er dann wieder "gut" ist, oder so.


----------



## Evalor (7. Juli 2009)

Frostmourne wird genau so wehnig den Weg ins Spiel finden wie der gereinigte Ashbringer.


----------



## Norjena (7. Juli 2009)

Ich denke dropen wird er es nicht, er wird sicherlich nichtmal sterben, Jaina wird ihm sein altens Herz das es ja noch gibt (Qeustreihe in Icecrown) an den Schädel werfen und er wird wieder gut.

Danach wird Frostmourne entweder zerstört oder der Geist von Nerzhul vernichtent (möglicherweiße wird der Geist der letzt Boss, vl wie Aglan über Achievments) am Ende ist Frostmourne dann ein mehr oder weniger normales Schwert.

Meine Theorie, wird sich zeigen obs Schwachsinn war oder nicht.


----------



## M1ghtymage (7. Juli 2009)

Ich finde Es sollte nur einer aus dem ersten Raid, der Arthas tötet, das Schwert bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blah (7. Juli 2009)

Hotgoblin schrieb:


> Das war ein kleiner Spaß von Blizzard
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Artefakt = rot -.-


Btw. deine Banner sehen alle scheisse aus.


----------



## Faransol (7. Juli 2009)

thezwelch schrieb:


> was ja dann die erklärung dafür ist, dass die "krone" quasi der lichkönig ist.
> 
> der lichkönig war in gefahr, die macht wurde arthas ja nicht aus jux und dollerei genommen.




die Rüstung selbst war der Lichkönig... Frostmourne nur ein "lockvogel" um einen mächtigen untertanen zu erschaffen und zu kontrollieren.


----------



## BlenD (7. Juli 2009)

Sollte man Arthas wirklich killen kann, wieso sollte das schwert nicht dropen? Sagt mir das mal...

Und das 200000 Leute damit rumlaufen is auch n witz, siehst du atm welche mit Agalon loot rumlaufen? Außer Kungen sien Schild etc? Und ich seh keine 200000 Leute damit rumlaufen obwohl ja Ul soooooo einfach ist! Also nc dazu


----------



## thezwelch (7. Juli 2009)

Faransol schrieb:


> die Rüstung selbst war der Lichkönig... Frostmourne nur ein "lockvogel" um einen mächtigen untertanen zu erschaffen und zu kontrollieren.



ich hab "krone" nicht umsonst in anführungszeichen geschrieben *zwinker*

das mit dem lockvogel sehe ich genauso, habe ich in meinen vorherigen posts nicht so detailliert ausformuliert, weil ich ne faule sau bin. aber da sich eh kaum einer um die geschichte kümmert ists ja auch eigentlich egal.

die com will glauben, dass das schwert ein gott ist, also ists ein gott. ich geh wieder pennen...


----------



## Gorgor (7. Juli 2009)

illidans waffen sind ja auch bei illidan gedropt also wieso sollte frostmourne nich auch bei arthas dropen


----------



## kurnthewar (7. Juli 2009)

da ich ein spieler bin der streng nach stats schaut bevor er etwas nimmt sehe ich das schwert als nicht so toll an.


ob nun arthas das schwert dropt wird man wohl dann sehen.


illidans schwerter waren(sind) wohl viel cooler da muss auch mal gesagt sein.


----------



## Buffer_Overrun (7. Juli 2009)

Gorgor schrieb:


> [...] wieso sollte frostmourne nich auch bei arthas dropen


Oh Mann... lies die letzten 12 Seiten, da gibt's genug Erklärungen warum nicht... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kiffat (7. Juli 2009)

Hotgoblin schrieb:


> Das war ein kleiner Spaß von Blizzard
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Artefakte sind Rot *hust*

/klugscheiss off

ne mal im ernst so ne waffe ist irgendwie ZU mächtig um se nen spieler in die hand zu drücken, und ne quest dafür wäre idiotisch, weil die magie in der klinge zu stark ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## La Saint (7. Juli 2009)

FROSTMOURNE

STUFE1: Weltereignis
In einem serverübergreifenden Wettrennen sammeln Horde und Allianz Froststoff, Frostlotus und Fischmahle um das Portal der Eiskrone-Zitadelle zu öffnen. Wenn nach 2 Monaten das Ziel erreicht ist, öffnet sich das Portal zu einem 3tägigen Event, bei dem sich die Spieler in open raids durch die Zitadelle bis zum Frozen Throne durchkämpfen. Alle Spieler, die bei diesem Event ein Gefrorenes Emblem der Heldentat erhalten haben, dürfen dann nach dem Fall von Arthas mit /random 10000 auf Frostmourne würfeln. Nur ein einziger Spieler wird dieses Schwert dann sein eigen nennen. Er erhält zusätzlich den Titel "Bezwinger von Arthas", 10K Gold, einen Schwarzen Flugdrachen und ein Jahresabo für SC2.

STUFE2: Raidcontent
Mit dem nächsten Patch 4 Wochen später wird die neue Raid-Instanz "Frozen Throne" in das Spiel eingeführt. In diesem 25er-Raid messen sich die besten Raidgilden gegeneinander. Der Endboss "Geist von Arthas" dropped verschiedene Teile des 6teiligen sogenannten Arthas-Sets (T10), das mit seinem pechschwarzen Design unverkennbar ist, sowie mit einer 3%-Chance Frostmourne. Das Schwert muß jedoch in einer langwierigen und teuren Questreihe entflucht werden, bevor der stolze Besitzer es tragen kann.

STUFE3: Frostmourne für Randoms
Nach 4 weiteren Wochen wird für die Instanz "Frozen Throne" eine 10er-Variante auf der Schwierigkeitsstufe Normal eingeführt. Jede beliebige Random-Raidgruppe bestehend aus 6 Todesrittern, 2 Schamanen, 2 Schurken kann die Ini jetzt meistern. Die Dropchance für Frostmourne wird auf 40% hochgesetzt. Das Schwert dropped im gereinigten Zustand.

STUFE4: Frostmourne für alle
Für 30 Embleme der Eroberung kann Frostmourne beim Rüstmeister in Dalaran gekauft werden. Oder wahlweise für 45.000 Ehrenpunkte beim Rüstmeister der jeweiligen Fraktion oder für 325 Splitter beim Rüstmeister in 1KWinter. Das in 1KWinter erstandene Schwert ist accountgebunden und kann auch an Twinks weitergegeben werden.

cu
Lasaint


----------



## Sir Wagi (7. Juli 2009)

Hexenkind schrieb:


> Aber ich befürchte das es tatsächlich droppt. WoW ist eben ein Spiel der Massen und deshalb ins Kosumgeilheit (sprich Epics) eine der vorrangigsten Ziele der Community.^^


Im Prinzip verstehe ich was du meinst, aber was hat die Konsumgeilheit damit zu tun, dass ausgerechnet Frostmourne und nich irgendein anderer epischer Crap dropt ? ^^



Saji schrieb:


> Wir töteten Nefarian... wir machten Onyxia den Gar aus... wir zerlegten Raknaros... wir legten Illidan... wir haben sogar Kael'thas und Kil'jaeden wieder zurück in die Jagdgründe geschickt...
> 
> 
> Nein, wir sind keine Helden...
> ...



Sign, LOL, over and out 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ...


----------



## Feltor (7. Juli 2009)

Ich denke wenn wir Arthas töten sollten, dann töten wir auch mit ihm denn Geist von Ner´zhul und dadurch wird das Schwert zerstört und zerbricht.
Kann aber auch sein wenn wir Arthas & Geist von Ner´zhul dass das böse aus dem Schwert weicht.


----------



## Ellesime (7. Juli 2009)

Frostmourne ist immer noch ein Teil der vom Lich King beseelten Rüstung.Nicht mehr aber auch nicht weniger.Arthas mag zwar gemeinhin als Lich King bezeichnet werden aber auf Grund dessen dass er die beseelte Rüstung(und das Schwert gehört ja dazu)trägt,ist er mitnichten nur eine Marionette,oder ein Medium wenn ihr so wollt,des eigentlichen Lich King.Man erinnere sich.Es wurde die Seele von "jemandem" in ebenjene Rüstung verbannt.Durch geschickte Manipulation wurde Arthas dazu getrieben dass er sich erst Frostmourne holt,von diesem schliesslich korrumpiert und schlussendlich konnte die in die Rüstung verbannte Seele Besitz von Arthas ergreifen.
So mächtig Frostmourne auch erscheinen mag,jeder Träger müsste gegen die Macht der Waffe von seinem Träger Besitz zu ergreifen ankämpfen und das so lange wie der die Waffe trägt.Nur zu diesem Zweck wurde Frostmourne vom Frostthron entfernt und dort plaziert wo Arthas sie später fand.

Man brauch also bloss 1 und 1 zusammenzählen um zu sehen dass es eine storytechnische Unmöglichkeit darstellt,würde Arthas wirklich Frostmourne in der Droptable haben.


----------



## mimoun (7. Juli 2009)

feel_the_magic schrieb:


> Meinetwegen könnte das Teil mit einer sehr geringen Wahrscheinlich droppen.
> Es dürfte auf jedem Server aber nur ein einziges Mal vertreten sein
> und sofort auf den neuen Besitzer wechseln, sobald es ein weiteres Mal gedroppt werden würde.
> D.h., dass es dem aktuellen Besitzer quasi nur leihweise und für unbestimmte Zeit zur Verfügung stehen würde
> ...


ok sagen wir mal das es einmal pro server geben würde und einer es haben kann ,aber was ist dann wenn der besitzer dieses schwert sein acc kündigt?Dann ist ja das Schwert weg und es gibt kein legendary mehr...


----------



## Rietze (7. Juli 2009)

Was ich echt geil finden würde, wenn man nur zu Arthas kann, wenn man eine epische Questreihe gelöst hat...
Und Frostmourne nur zu 0,01 dropt, das wäre glaubig für alle zu verkraften 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Groshmak (7. Juli 2009)

Mal angenommen Frostmourne würde nach dem Tod des Lichkönigs wieder zu einem "normalen" Schwert werden ?
Blizzard könnte ja behaupten das Schwert verliert aufgrund eines bestimmten Ereignisses den legendary Status. Dann könnte man es irgendwie als Epic einbauen.


----------



## Buffer_Overrun (7. Juli 2009)

Ellesime schrieb:


> [...]Arthas mag zwar gemeinhin als Lich King bezeichnet werden aber auf Grund dessen dass er die beseelte Rüstung(und das Schwert gehört ja dazu)trägt,ist er mitnichten nur eine Marionette,oder ein Medium wenn ihr so wollt,des eigentlichen Lich King.Man erinnere sich.Es wurde die Seele von "jemandem" in ebenjene Rüstung verbannt.[...]


Den "jemand", den Du meinst, war kein geringerer als Ner'zhul.
Und eigentlich ist es theoretisch "falsch" den Lich King mit Arthas zu benennen, denn nachdem Arthas die - von Ner'zhul beseelte - Rüstung anzog, vereinigten sich die beiden Seelen und wurden Eins. Eigentlich gibt es den "Arthas" gar nicht mehr. Er wird nur so genannt, weil dies eben sein aktuelles Erscheinungsbild ist. Aber eigentlich könnte man ihn genauso gut Ner'zhul... oder von mir aus Ner'thas/Art'zhul nennen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Dass sich beide Seelen wieder aufspalten glaube ich nicht. Sollte der Lich King wirklich sterben, müsste die Essenz in der Rüstung und Frostmourne eigentlich schon verloren gehen, aber übrig bliebe dann ein stinknormales Schwert und Rüstung... zumindest mit dem aktuellen Wissensstand. Denn man weiss ja leider nicht genau, wer die Rüstung und Frostmourne erschaffen hat. Sollte es die brennende Legion gewesen sein, könnte immernoch eine gewisse Verderbnis darauf lasten.
Da Blizz auf der damaligen BlizzCon diese "Vorschau" auf Frostmourne gezeigt hat, ist es schwierig abzuschätzen, was sie wirklich machen wollen. Denn dort steht, dass der neue Träger Frostmourns zum neuen Lich King wird. Dies kann aber doch nur dann sein, wenn dder Ner'zhul/Arthas Geist in Frostmourne NICHT zerstört wird.

Im Endeffekt denke ich, dass sich Blizz selbst noch gar nicht wirklich sicher ist, wie sie das mit Frostmourne handhaben wollen. Im Endeffekt droppt wohl einfach Frostmourne als Legendary und man verwendet es wie eine normale Waffe. Punkt, Ende, Aus... scheiss auf die Story. Haben sie in der Vergangenheit ja auch schon gemacht... und da es ihre Story ist, lässt sich das auch wohl nicht ändern.


----------



## Abrox (7. Juli 2009)

Feltor schrieb:


> Ich denke wenn wir Arthas töten sollten, dann töten wir auch mit ihm denn Geist von Ner´zhul und dadurch wird das Schwert zerstört und zerbricht.
> Kann aber auch sein wenn wir Arthas & Geist von Ner´zhul dass das böse aus dem Schwert weicht.



Kann nicht sein.

Arthas ist allein der Lichkönig. Ner'zhul und seine Menschlichkeit (In Form seiner Kindheit) sind längst von Frostmourne verschlungen worden. Kurz nachdem er die Verwandlung zum Lichkönig einging. Arthas ist Arthas. Daran lässt sich nichts drehen.

Würde Arthas sterben ist die Macht des Lichkönigs dahin und Frostmourne ist nichts weiter las ein normale Schwert.


----------



## Droyale (7. Juli 2009)

Ja... es wird droppen... und man wird es als Mount nutzen können  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wotlk halt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rise Above (7. Juli 2009)

Kurta schrieb:


> nabend
> ich wollte mal erfahren ob es Leute für möglich halten das Frostmourne bei Arthas zu bekommen ist. Ich persönlich finde es Mist wenn es das Schwert einfach nur so gibt d.h ohne irgendeine Q um Frostmourne z.b von seinem Fluch zu befreien ( oder was ähnlichem). Denn es laufen dann eh wieder 2000000 Leute mit diesen Hammersachen rum.



Hast nicht mal wirklich einen Plan vom Spiel und versuchst Argumente zu bringen, die völliger Schwachsinn sind.
Wieviele Leute hast du mit dem Bogen von Kil'Jaeden rumlaufen sehen? Ich wette mit dir! Keinen!

Die Glaives von Illidan, ja vielleicht 1-10 Leute, natürlich vom Server abhängig. Solche Drops sind wirklich sehr selten.

BTT: Ich hoffe er wird das Schwert nicht droppen, denn sonst wär ein Teil der Lore für mich gestorben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Art-Blast (7. Juli 2009)

Vote for Stats wie :

Beweglichkeit 
Ausdauer
Crit

HUNTERITEM XD

Scherz beseite..iwie hoff ich doch das es droppt. Allerdings nur wenn danach eine laaaaange Questreihe mit vieeel Aufwand beginnt, um das Ding tragen zu können.


----------



## addyy09 (7. Juli 2009)

welches schwert?^^


----------



## Rico60 (7. Juli 2009)

wie oft noch?????


----------



## Netus (7. Juli 2009)

Hexenkind schrieb:


> Ich finde das es KEINER bekommen sollte. Einem so geschichtsträchtigen Schwert ist ein Spieler nicht würdig genug.^^



Dachten wir das bei 

- Atiesh
- Thunderfury
- Sulfuras
- Thori'dal 
und den Warglaives of Azzinoth doch auch, oder?!


----------



## Belphega (7. Juli 2009)

Alles egal. Auf die Story dürft ihr in WoW nichtmehr achten.
Meinetwegen könnte Frostgram ein World Random Drop werden, wirklich.

Es gibt Kael'thas in 2 verschiedenen Instanzen.
Naxxramas wurde rumgebeamt.
Dalaran wurde rumgebeamt.
Nefarian, der Lord des Blackrocks is ein 2-Minuten-Opfer.
Frostwyrme sind PvPmounts - obwohl PvPler normal nie nen Frostwyrm zu Gesicht bekommen.
Wir reiten auf Eisbären mit Murlocs am Hals und ner Blizzardfahne in der Hand.
Haris Pilton verkauft uns ne D&G-Tasche.

... also wirklich ne... 

außerdem werden alle andren Waffen neben Frostgram bestimmt wieder aussehn wie überdimensionale Bling-Bling-Rasseln, da wärs mir lieber wenn *der ganze Server mit Frostgram rumrennt, dass wenigstens wie der ein -bisschen- Stil in die Welt kommt..*


----------



## wonder123 (7. Juli 2009)

wayne?
hoffe der dropt es dann kann ich imbaroxx0000rrrrr damit erumprollen!!!












P.S: mfg


----------



## Feltor (7. Juli 2009)

Ich denke langsam dass Blizzard vor nichts zurückschreckt... die würden ja alles ins Spiel einbauen damit die Leute zufrieden sind... als nächstes bauen die Maschinengewehre auf die mammuts usw.


----------



## Norjena (7. Juli 2009)

Feltor schrieb:


> als nächstes bauen die Maschinengewehre auf die mammuts usw.



Bring sie nicht auf die Idee *gg*.

Vor 2 Jahren haben wir mal unter Freunden Witze gemacht das entweder das nächste Wow Addon oder ein neues MMO dann Warcraft im Starcraft Universum sein wird^^.


----------



## Sundarkness (7. Juli 2009)

witzig


----------



## Dufurius (7. Juli 2009)

Ich bin mir zu 100% sicher dass Frostmourne droppen wird. Es wird wieder so sein wie mit den Gleven. Am Anfang wird es echt selten sein weil es nur eine Droprate von 0.1% hat und zum Schluss wird die Droprate mächtig hochgedrückt und jeder wird damit rum rennen. Was ich allerdings glaube ist dass das Schwert nur für Paladine zugänglich sein wird. Denn wenn man dem Bild dass Blizzard vor 2Jahren veröffentlicht hat Glauben schenken kann dann werden Paladine wohl die einzigen sein die damit etwas anfangen können. Außerdem denke ich dass es der Storyline zu liebe nur von Paladinen getragen werden kann da sie die einzigen sind die dem Fluch von Frostmourne Paroli bieten können.


----------



## Feltor (7. Juli 2009)

werd ich mir merken...

Aber die machen doch in letzter zeit alles für Geld.
Z.b. Geschlechtsumwandlung, Fraktionswechsel usw.

Was kommt als nächstes Klassen Wechsel oder kann man wenn man 20 Euro bezahlt sich einen 80 Char erstellen und denn gleich im Item Shop einkleiden mit allem was es gibt.


----------



## Eysenbeiss (7. Juli 2009)

Bei der Story mit Arthas und Ner'zhul nicht vergessen, dass das Herz _nicht_vernichtet wurde !

Daher steht zu vermuten, das Arthas am Ende einfach wieder "umgedreht" wird, denn sein Herz ist mit dem "Guten" beseelt, wodurch er sich (vermutlich) gegen den eigentlichen Lich whren und diesen loswerden kann.

Natürlich besteht noch das Problem mit der Rüstung, aber wenn man die ganzen Nebenstories berücksichtigt, dann stammt diese aus einer anderen Quelle und es ist "nur" so, das beides gemeinsam diese Macht hervorruft.

Trennt man also Arthas von Schwert und/oder Rüstung, düfte der Lich auf's Maul bekommen, Arthas wird wieder "gut", muss aber zur Regeneration erst mal verschwinden und taucht irgendwann später wieder auf.

In der Zeit wird die Rüstung irgendwo verwahrt und das Schwert dürfte entweder zerstört werden, oder zu einer weniger mächtigen Variante "degenerieren".

Bevor man sich also mit dem Schwert beschäftigt müsste erst einmal klar sein ob man Ner'zhul überhaupt killen kann oder nicht, oder ob der eben auch "nur" gebannt werden kann.


----------



## Männchen (7. Juli 2009)

Hotgoblin schrieb:


> Das war ein kleiner Spaß von Blizzard
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Hab früher mal gelesen, das ein Artefakt rote Schrift hat und dann auch einmalig auf dem jeweiligen Server ist. 
Hellgelb sind doch jetzt die BoA-Items oder nicht?


----------



## Buffer_Overrun (7. Juli 2009)

Abrox schrieb:


> [...]Arthas ist allein der Lichkönig. Ner'zhul und seine Menschlichkeit (In Form seiner Kindheit) sind längst von Frostmourne verschlungen worden. Kurz nachdem er die Verwandlung zum Lichkönig einging. Arthas ist Arthas.[...]


Arthas und Ner'zhuls Geist sind miteinander verschmolzen und bilden eigentlich etwas Neues. Von daher dürfte es DEN Arthas, den man zu Beginn von WC3 spielte, eigentlich nicht mehr geben.

Ausserdem war Ner'zhul kein Mensch, sondern ein Orc... aber ich denke Du meinst mit der "Menschlichkeit" seine körperliche Form... und ja, die gibts nicht mehr, die wurde von Kil'jaeden in kleine Fetzen gerissen. Der Geist wurde jedoch erhalten und im FT verbannt und Tada... der (erste) Lich King war "geboren".



Dufurius schrieb:


> [...]Außerdem denke ich dass es der Storyline zu liebe nur von Paladinen getragen werden kann da sie die einzigen sind die dem Fluch von* Frostmourne Paroli bieten* können.


lol... Du meinst so, wie Arthas es "geschafft" hat... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (7. Juli 2009)

Eysenbeiss schrieb:


> Bei der Story mit Arthas und Ner'zhul nicht vergessen, dass das Herz _nicht_vernichtet wurde !
> 
> Daher steht zu vermuten, das Arthas am Ende einfach wieder "umgedreht" wird, denn sein Herz ist mit dem "Guten" beseelt, wodurch er sich (vermutlich) gegen den eigentlichen Lich whren und diesen loswerden kann.
> 
> ...



ÄPIC FAIL^^

das stimmt nicht freund ..... tirion fordring hat ihn einer questreihe in der es um arthas herz ging herausgefunden das in arthas/lichking kein bisschen menschlichkeit mehr gib es gibt nurnoch DEN LICHKING und zu arthas herz das hat tirion fordring mal locker aus dem handgelenk in seine atome gespalten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Viniara (7. Juli 2009)

Eine Kopie aus einem Post von mir in einem Ähnlichen Thread:

Also ich hatte ja den gedanken mit dem Archlord System sprich: Der jenige der das Schwert besitzt ist so Lange Herrscher bzw Lich King bis eine andere Raid Gruppe in wieder Legt. Das ist aber sehr Unrealistisch da der Eigentliche Sinn des ganzen, die gruppe auseinander zunehmen Garnichts bringt da jeder "Lich King" Den Kampf anders starten würde.
Blizzard hat mal etwas auf eine Frage geantwortet die so lautete:
Buffed Team: Was passiert nach Lich King?
Blizzard: Nunja, etwas was sich kein Spieler bis jetzt Denken Könnte.

Was heißt das? Ist nach dem Lich king schluss?
Ich denke nein. Und die Theorie das das Schwert nur Droppt wenn es 40 Mann legen, bzw mit dem Open PvP.. Nunja eher nicht, da das die Server noch viel mehr strapazieren würde wenn die Komplette Horde / Allianz Sich an einem Ort aufhältt.
Worüber ich auch einmal nachgedacht habe ist das es wieder so mit Atiesh wird aber mit einer Mischung mit den 10% Mehr EP Schulterstücken.
Also:
Im Bossfight wird das SChwert praktisch einen Alleingang machen, Sprich 2 Bosse erscheinen, Nun muss man zuerst das Schwert "töten" danach Arthas der wiederrum nach einem Dialog soetwas sagt wie: "Tud mir leid blablabla" und sich zurück in einen Etwas gealterten Menschlichen Arthas verwandelt.
Zurück zum Schwert.
Das schwert wird jediglich eine Marke bzw einen Schwertsplitter droppen, Ich denke da an [Zerstörter Schwertgriff des Frostmourn] - Dieser Startet ein Quest das Wie schon genannt in die Hauptstädte gebracht wird.
Nachdem diverse Quests erledigt sind wird nun das schwert JEDE Klasse die 2h Schwerter tragen kann, das Schwert benutzen können. Allerdings verändern sich die Effekte z.B. Wenn es ein Todesritter trägt, werden sein alle seine Runen zu Todesrunen , Krieger bekommen eine Hitchance auf einen "Enrage a la Arthas".
Soetwas könnte ich mir denken.
Um noch etwas einfließen zu lassen denke ich mir das das Schwert von einem Zwergen in Alt-Eisenschmiede neu geschmiedet wird. Aber natürlich nur um Azeroth engültig vom Fluch des Schwertes zu erlösen.
Würde gerne euer Feedback hören.
Mfg
Viniara - Die silberne Hand


----------



## La Saint (8. Juli 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> Alles egal. Auf die Story dürft ihr in WoW nichtmehr achten.
> Meinetwegen könnte Frostgram ein World Random Drop werden, wirklich.



Wer oder was ist Frostgram?

cu
Lasaint


----------



## Priester4ever (8. Juli 2009)

La schrieb:


> Wer oder was ist Frostgram?
> 
> cu
> Lasaint




er mag die deutschen begriffe wie Eisenschmiede,Sturmwind,Donnerfels und ya auch frostgram
obwohl die englischen mehr style hatten -.-


----------



## Blutschwert (8. Juli 2009)

La schrieb:


> Wer oder was ist Frostgram?
> 
> cu
> Lasaint



Frostmourne.

Ist nur ein anderer Name bzw. Begriff. Glaube eher das Frostgram der Deutsche begriff is.


----------



## Lukenwabs (8. Juli 2009)

Blutschwert schrieb:


> Frostmourne.
> 
> Ist nur ein anderer Name bzw. Begriff. Glaube eher das Frostgram der Deutsche begriff is.



korrekt
Frostmourne heißt auf deztsch Fostgram
kilngt aber scheiße......Jaina Proudmoore klingt auch besser als Jaina Prachtmeer


----------



## White-Frost (8. Juli 2009)

Ich versteh nich wieso alle meinen das muss droppen das darf doch nicht droppen hmm. Ist es nicht so das das Seelenschwert wen wir Geschichtstreu bleiben die Seele des träges entzieht oder sehe ich das falsch? Und das im Schwert ein Teil des Lichkönigs steckt? Also wie wollt ihr den Lichkönig entgültig besiegen wen ihr das Schwert tragen wollt das geht doch gar nicht es muss schlichtweg zerstört werden, so das Maximal ein Splitter droppt aus dem ein anderes Schwert geschmiedet werden könnte was wessentlich schwächer wäre hmm. Also denke ich wen was von der Klinge bleibt dann wie einige schon meinten ein Splitter die Klinge selbst denke ich nicht das droppt wäre zu unlogisch in einigen hinsichten.


----------



## fre_k (8. Juli 2009)

Ooooder, es Dropt das Schwert, es kann jedoch von keinem Benutzt werden da es zu mächtig ist. <3


----------



## Imperator22 (8. Juli 2009)

ich würde es wie AQ legendary mount damals machen, 1 pro server durch elends lange quest reihe ...


mfg

ps: an die oben ... ich finde auch, weil eigennamen sind einfach nicht zu übersetzen ...


----------



## Monkey.D Luffy (10. Juli 2009)

Ich bin ja mehr auf die Bosskampftatik gespannt als darauf ob Frostmourne droopt.

Ich hab mir mal ausgedacht wie der Bosskampf ablaufen könnte.
(Ok bin zu faul mir Phase02 und Phase03 auszudenken^^, dürfte aber schon nen schönen Grund gedanken auslösen.
Vieleicht Fällt euch ja was zu Phase02 und Phase03 ein, und wenn nicht, Blizz schon^^)

Bosstatik:
Es trennt nur noch ein Großes Tor zwichen denn Helden und dem Lich King. Fordring, Morgraine, Thrall und Wrynn, sowie alle anderen 4 Oberanfüher von Horde und Allianz und nartürlich 100 Argentumsoldaten, 50 Hordekrieger und 50 Allianzkämpfer.
Man muss Fordring anreden damit der Bosskampf beginnen kann. 

Hier könnte jetzt entweder ein kleiner "Film" ablaufen in dem Fordring mit der Hilfe von Thrall und Wrynn das Tor aufstämmet und dann alle rein rennen und eine agressive Kampfformation annehmen (die spieler gleich mit), oder 
5 bzw. 15 Spieler müssen Fordring, Thrall und Wrynn Helfen das Tor aufzustämmen.

Dann folgen nartülich elenlange Diaologe (kennt man ja^^).

Phase01:
Der Lich King beschwört jede Menge adds (so an die 200-500 niedere Geißeleinheiten) um die sich die 200 Kämpfer Kümmern. Es kommen aber Elite gegner die Nur von 2 Addtanks getankt werden müssen (Man muss kein schaden machen da auf diese Adds die 8 Oberanfüher draufschlagen).
Fordring, Thrall und Wrynn Hauen schon auf denn Lich King ein, (Nur nen vorschlag von mir persönlich mit dem Life^^) da er 50 Millionen Leben hat und die mindestens 50% dieses Leben weghaut.
Das macht man so Lange bis der Lich King auf 90% gekommen ist. 

Phase02:
Ab jetzt holt sich der Lich King mittels Todesgriff einen NPC Krieger heran und One Hittet ihn und saugt seine Seele mit Frostmourne auf, das verschafft ihn ein Buff das er 1% mehr schaden raushaut und das macht er alle 15-20 sekunden, bis man ihn auf 15% runtergehauen hat.  Die Anzahl der Adds bleibt dabei gleich!

Phase03:


Phase04:
Da er jetzt nur noch 15% Life hat kann entweder wieder ein kleiner Film kommen, mit den üblichen Dialogen oder der Kampf wird dann für diesen Dialog unterbrochen (Also die Spieler und Fordring, Thrall und Wrynn, Die NPC Krieger kämpfen munter weiter).
Der Film oder der Dialog sollte so auslaufen das irgendein Oberanfüher(mein Favoriet wäre hier Wrynn^^) ein kleines aber Feines Flächsen an die Kopfplatte vom Lich King wirft. Der inhalt des Flächsen wäre das Gift, das von Putriss verwendet worden ist, am Pforte des Zorn. 
Erst jetzt da der Lich King durch das Gift benetzt wurde kommen keine Eliten mehr und auch keine non Eliten, womit alle restlichen Krieger und Oberanfüher auf den Lich King einschlagen, um ihn den rest zu geben.

Phase05:
Ich werde mir jetzt nicht ausdenken was nach 01%Life passiert.
Vieleicht wir Fordring den vernichtenden Schlag ausführen. Vieleicht (jetzt mal unahbänig zu den 2 anderen Film vorschlägen^^) kommt mal dann ein Film wo man sieht wie der Ashbringer frontal und mit voller wucht gegen Frostmourne geschlagen wird und entweder beide dabei zerbersten oder nur Frostmourne in seine Atome geschlagen wird.
Oder (/spaß on) Der Lich King zündet einen Unheilvollen Gotteschild und Benutz den noch in der Hosentasche liegenden Ruhestein von Arthas und teleportiert sich nach Unterstadt wo er von den Bürgern dort den rest bekommt^^.(/spaß off)


----------



## Belphega (10. Juli 2009)

La schrieb:


> Wer oder was ist Frostgram?
> 
> cu
> Lasaint



Orig. Englisch: Frostmourne
Verdeutschung: Frostgram

Und ja, es wird auf den Servern Frostgram heißen. Außer du hastn englischen Client.
Donnerzorn als Thunderfury is ja auch schon so ne blöde Verdeutschung gewesen..


----------



## Mograin (10. Juli 2009)

Wen Arthas FrostGRAM^^ dropt dann sollte es ein Dk aber man sollte eingendlich schaman erlauben FrostGRAM^^ tragen zudürfen weil der Lichkönig ein schamane ist und kein DK wie alle immer behäupten der schamanen könne leider keine Zweihandschwerter tragen


----------



## StrangeFabs (10. Juli 2009)

Mograin schrieb:


> Wen Arthas FrostGRAM^^ dropt dann sollte es ein Dk aber man sollte eingendlich schaman erlauben FrostGRAM^^ tragen zudürfen weil der Lichkönig ein schamane ist und kein DK wie alle immer behäupten der schamanen könne leider keine Zweihandschwerter tragen


Falsch, der Lichkönig ist ein Todesschamanadin (Schamane Ner'zhul + Ex-Paladin/Todesritter Arthas) 
und wenn ich so recht drüber nachdenke..wundert sich bei dem Klassenmix noch jemand dass der Lichkönig so mächtig ist? :> 
Vielleicht wirds auch die nächste Heldenklassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kirimaus (10. Juli 2009)

Hat sich Nerz'zhul nicht vom Schamanismus abgewand und ist
Hexenmeister geworden? Dann währe es schon Ex-Schami /
Hexer + Ex-Pala / DK = Mimiron in extrem ;D für jede Klasse
3 Phasen also eine Phase Pro Skillung (also 12) und dann noch 
zum Finale alle Sachen aufeinmal ^^ ach und da er Schami ist
muss man ihn min. 2x umhauen, aber da er ja 12x Level 83 ist
konnte er den Ank soweit Skillen das er ihn jede Minute benutzen
kann und keine Mats braucht ^^


----------



## Nachtglanz (10. Juli 2009)

Wenn es soweit ist wird Frostmourne für 59,99€ beim Item Shop zu kaufen sein der in der in der zwischenzeit implementiert wurde.

Wer Ironie findet darf sie behalten.


----------



## Shizo. (10. Juli 2009)

Saji schrieb:


> Wir töteten Nefarian... wir machten Onyxia den Gar aus... wir zerlegten Raknaros... wir legten Illidan... wir haben sogar Kael'thas und Kil'jaeden wieder zurück in die Jagdgründe geschickt...
> 
> 
> Nein, wir sind keine Helden...
> ...



vergess nicht das wir auch den alten Gott Yogg Saron getötet haben


----------



## Hotgoblin (10. Juli 2009)

Shizo. schrieb:


> vergess nicht das wir auch den alten Gott Yogg Saron getötet haben




Öhm die Nachricht ist schon bissl älter
und Infos über Patch 3.1 gabs da noch nicht.


----------



## Manolar (10. Juli 2009)

Schamanion schrieb:


> Jetzt mal zu was ganz anderem
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



lol

Atiesh <--nu ja nimmer :-/
Sulfuras und ach wer hätts gedacht...das neue Ulduarlegendary!


----------



## Nocci (10. Juli 2009)

Nur weil das Schwert in den mpq Dateien vorhanden ist, heißt es noch lange nicht, dass es droppen wird.

Wie denkt ihr, dass Blizzard die ganzen NPC's (so auch Arthas) zusammen stellt? Es gibt eine reihe von Standard-Skins, die das Aussehen der NPC's bestimmen, und dann werden sie mit normalen Rüstungsteilen "angezogen". Laufen schließlich genug NPC's in irgendwelchen Set- oder PvP-Teilen rum.

Dass Frostmourne in den Dateien vorhanden ist, bedeutet nur, dass Arthas damit ausgerüstet werden kann. Es beudetet nicht, dass es jemals zugängich wird.

Wenn doch, wäre es echt schade.

Aber um auch die Gegenseite zu beleuchten:

Frostmourne hat keinen "eigenen" Willen. Es war der Wille von Nerzhul, der ja nun mit Arthas verschmolzen ist. Daher, wenn man Arthas (und Nerzhul) tötet, dann dürfte das Schwert keinen Willen mehr haben (abgesehen vielleicht von den ganzen Seelen, die in dem Schwert gefangen sind).

Nerzhul war an seine Rüstung, im spziellen an seinen Helm, gebunden und ist dann ja mit Arthas verschmolzen, als dieser den Helm aufsetzte. Also dass es den Helm als Loot gibt, da bin ich definitiv dagegen. Aber das Schwert sollte es auch nicht geben.

Und zu dem Frostmourne von dem Bild mit den Stats. Grünen text mal gelesen? "Anlegen: Der Träger von Frostmourne wird der neue Lichkönig" (Sinngemäß übersetzt). Das wird es so sicherlich nie geben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und wenn dann wohl in ähnlicher Form wie beim verderbten Ashebringer (wo der Scharlachrote Kreuzzug in der Kathedrale "Freundlich" war), dass die Untoten in bestimmten Gebieten freundlich sind... wobei... für Hordler wäre es doof, weil im selben Atemzug müsste man bei den Verlassenen dann auf Hasserfüllt sein... hmm... dass wird es sicher nie geben... 

Ansonsten wäre dass den wirklich der Tag, an dem ich meine 13 Euro in Groschenromane investiere... Die haben zwar scheiß Stories, aber ändern sie nicht alle Nase lang...

Yust my two Cents.


----------



## East_Block_Ravers (10. Juli 2009)

Also ich finde:
1) die Möglichkeit nett das es mit einer, möglichst SEHR nierdrigen Chance droppen sollte, dann sollte aber ein Mechanismus eingebaut werden das sich das Schwert nicht später wenn die Instanz zu schwach, z.b. mit Level 90 ist einfach gefarmt werden kann. Dabei kommt mir die Idee das solche legendären Waffen eigentlich ähnlich wie Accountgebunde mitskalieren sollten schliesslich kann es nicht sein das ein grünes Schwert irgendwann mal stärker ist als ein legendäres. Ich schweife ab...
2) Ich finde die Idee einer Questreihe nett, aber die müsste dann schon knackig sein, zum Beispiel das man die Hardmodes aller Bosser in Arthas Inze haben muss und dann im gleichen Run eine geringe Chance auf das Schwert hat oder so  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
oder
3) Das nur ein Spieler pro Fraktion, pro Realm das Schwert kriegen kann!? (eventuell zu hart)

Danke fürs Gehör,
Mit freundlichen Grüße Roman ;-)


----------



## Wabo (12. Juli 2009)

Aufgrund der änderungen am Krieger und der Einführung des Todesritters, was dazu führt das im PvE ganze 3 Klassen mit zweihandschwingenden Waffen schaden verursachen, und eine davon sogar eine zweihandwaffe zum tanken verwendet, wird es höchstwahrscheinlich Frostmourne im Spiel geben. 

Ich für mein Teil hoffe allerdings, das wenn meine Vermutung richtig sein sollte, dass Frostmourne durch eine wirklich aufwändige questreihe, eine Menge Hardmodes und eine Menge an naturalien dafür benötigt werden. 

Den auch wenn man für den Ulduar Hammer, nach dem sammeln von 30 Fragmenten, Yogg Saron +2 erlegen muss (so sagte man mir) finde ich das ganze immernoch zu einfach. Generell wäre ich dafür gewesen das die Fragmente 1. nur bei Yogg Saron droppen, dafür aber zu 100% bei einer Tötung ohne die Hilfe eines Wächters. Was bedeutet das bei +1,+2 und +3 keine Fragmente droppen. Sprich eine gute Gilde welche sich diesen Hammer verdient hat könnte 30 Wochen nach der ersten Tötung von Yogg Saron +0 einen Hammer besitzen. Wer meint das dies zu lange dauert sollte sich mal an die Warglaves zurückerinnern, da gab es Gilden welche die Glaves selbst nach mehr als 52 ID's nicht gesehen haben.


----------



## Þunraz (13. Juli 2009)

Vielleicht ist es ja so wie bei dem schwarzen Käfermount (schwarzer Qiraji-Resonanzkristall), dass das Legen von Arthas ein Weltereignis ist und nur 1! Spieler auf dem Realm das Schwert erhält. Ist eher unwarscheinlich aber möglich.
Man könnte auch eine endlose Questreihe machen wo man die schwierigsten Abenteuer erleben muss um an Items zu gelangen die man für die Reparatur des Schwertes benötigt.

Ich persönlich fände es aber etwas doof wenn ein Schwert welches so geschichtsträchtig ist in Spielerhände gelangt.
Und wenn wäre es so, dass nur die Raid-Gilden daran kommen.

Deswegen hoffe ich, dass dieses Schwert höchstens ein Questitem wird (Bringe das Schwert zu dem Herrscher deiner Fraktion -> Titel: Bezwinger des Lichs oder so ähnlich)

Das sind natürlich alles Spekulationen.

Gruß, vom Donnergott.


----------



## TheGui (13. Juli 2009)

Es wird ein tankschwer 1111elf... .2h logo ^^


----------



## Kemog (13. Juli 2009)

Für DKs wärs mal die Styler-Waffe überhaupt!Könnte der DK als Tank und DD-Waffe benutzen!TheGui wär nich abgeneigt!^^


----------



## Omaleite (13. Juli 2009)

wer sagt nicht dass frostmourne durch eine längere quesreihe vom "fluch" befreit wird und man es evtl später sogar für alle schwertertragenden klassen zugänglich macht.
sozusagen auswählen kann ob das schwert als tankschwert, als offschwert oder als casterschwert dient-einzigartig versteht sich. denn nerzhul ist ja ein schamane...und die zaubern auch.

denn ausser atiesh gab es bis jetzt nicht wirklich viel brauchbares für hexer/magier/priester.

für schamanen gibt es die streitkolben.

für palas die streitkolben und die schwerter (ausser die kriegsgleven).

für druiden ebenfalls streitkolben und atiesh.

schurken-kriegsgleven und donnerzorn.

krieger-irgendwie alles 

jäger-thorindal 

dks-joa was se halt tragen können (ich hab keinen)

da bleiben unsere 3 stoffis über...wobei man bei priestern noch streiten könnte da diese ja bis jetzt schon valanyr haben (den kolben)

nur wie gesagt...rein dass es droppt und sofort anlegbar ist..das wär zu billig.....eine kleine tour durch diverse heros, mit speziellen bossen...evtl kleiner raid das wär was ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Corok (13. Juli 2009)

wenn es erscheint, imho wohl nur als questitem. bei dieser quest werden wir wohl dann, ählich wie saurons ring in hdr, frostmourne und arthas gesamte rüstung vernichten müssen, um nerzhuls macht in azeroth endgültig zu brechen. 

wenn man aber bedenkt, das Malganis noch seine finger im spiel hat, das LAdy Sylvanas und ihre schaar der verlassenen noch ihre rache will, das Saurfang und Bulvar evtl. wiederkehren könnten (saurfang wurde ja in Frostmourn gefangen, Bulvar könnte vom licht wiedererweckt werden oder vom drachenfeuer gereinigt),.... etc. ist die fülle an optionen zum ablauf und ausgang des kampfes gegen arthas schier unbegrenzt.

wer weiß, vielleicht verlieren wir auch gegen ihn und WoW findet ein ende.


----------



## TheGui (13. Juli 2009)

wer braucht shcon ein gereinigtes schwert... wär doch cool wenns nen effekt hätt der alle par Stunden die eigene Fraktion angreiffbar macht ^_^

ausserdem bin ich immerncoh dafür das nur ein "fragment" dropt aus dem man eine neue waffe für beliebige Klasse XY schmieden kann.

oder einfach es dropt nicht...


----------



## MACerle (13. Juli 2009)

Haben woll...


----------



## Prättcha (13. Juli 2009)

Ich fände es toll, wenn man Frostmourne im Verlauf einer Quest an sich nehmen kann.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Zum Beispiel lässt Arthas nach seinem Tod die mit dem Geist von Ner'zhul erfüllte Klinge fallen. Dieser spricht dann zu dir und du entscheidest, 

sie zu läutern. Im weiteren Verlauf der Quest muss man z.B. mit A'dal sprechen oder so. Das wäre schön. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (13. Juli 2009)

das er beim tod frostmourn fallen lässt, ist logisch, frage nur obs lootbar und anlegbar wird


----------



## timinatorxx (13. Juli 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> (sihe kriegsgleven von azzinot, sind auch net so oft anzutreffen)






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 lol am Ende von Bc hatte die fast jeder selbst unsere defftanks hatten die .....


----------



## Gerti (13. Juli 2009)

Schamanion schrieb:


> Jetzt mal zu was ganz anderem
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Sulfuras+val'anyr sind 2 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## C0deX (14. Juli 2009)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> das er beim tod frostmourn fallen lässt, ist logisch, frage nur obs lootbar und anlegbar wird




Klar es wird die Waffe schlechthin, wäre auch nice wenn der Aschbringer auch noch fällt im gleichen Kampf, Arthas soll Tirion Fordring töten dann sollte das auch Storytechnisch passen wenn gleich beide droppen


----------



## Thí (14. Juli 2009)

Ob es bei Arthas dropen wird oder nicht ist und bleibt vorerst reine Spekulation, wir werdens sehen, wenns soweit ist.
Falls es aber in Zukunft dort dropen wird, kannste sicher sein, dass jeder zweite Melee damit herumlaufen wird, vielleicht nicht am anfang, aber nach einigen Wochen und Nerfs mit Sicherheit.


----------



## killiderhp (14. Juli 2009)

Also, ich würde mir wünschen dass es das Schwert nur einmal pro Realm geben würde...... Arthas hat es ja auch nur einmal... naja ok jeder anderer Boss dropt Equip auch mehrmals aber bei diesem SChwert.


----------



## Belphega (14. Juli 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Rot = GM-Item.
Glaub aber dass es ein fake is.


Guckt mal die Files im WoW-Ordner nach Frostmourne durch. Vllt is die Datei schon da.. und wartet nur auf den Patch um ingame freigeschaltet zu werden..


----------



## Thí (14. Juli 2009)

Natürlich ist das ein Fake, Privatserver oder so. Solche Screens gibts zu hunderten und auf jedem hat das Schwert irgendwie andere Stats. Vor allem, denk ich kaum, das es Intelligenz drauf haben wird, weil keine Melee-Klasse damit etwas anfangen kann, nicht mal der Vergelter.


----------



## Buffer_Overrun (14. Juli 2009)

Bahh... also das erste Bild mit dem Tauren ist ja ziemlich eindeutig eine verdammt schlechte Fälschung...

Das untere Bild ist wenigstens mit dem originalen "Frostmourne"-Modell erstellt worden, sagt aber rein gar nichts aus. Denn dass das Schwert als Objekt in den Daten vorhanden ist, liegt in erster Linie erstmal daran, dass ja der Lich King das Ding trägt. Und allein schon mit dem Modelviewer sollte es möglich sein, ein Bild eines Chars zu exportieren, der Frostmourne in der Hand hält. Dann noch schnell einen netten Nordend Hintergrund erstellen... fertig. Da braucht man nicht mal nen P-Server...


----------



## Iffadrim (14. Juli 2009)

Arthas 1x legen pro Server
Schwert 1x droppen pro Server

Schwert an eine Stelle bringen und aufstellen, a la Excalibur

Fertig!


----------



## Thí (14. Juli 2009)

Iffadrim schrieb:


> Arthas 1x legen pro Server
> Schwert 1x droppen pro Server
> 
> Schwert an eine Stelle bringen und aufstellen, a la Excalibur
> ...



Jo toll, dann hat ein Spieler das Schwert und ist somit absolut overpowert während der Rest doof zuguckt oder wie?
Ne danke, dumme idee...


----------



## Littelbigboss (14. Juli 2009)

wenn es droppen sollte soll es nur 1 pro server geben


----------



## Proph! (14. Juli 2009)

Thí schrieb:


> Natürlich ist das ein Fake, Privatserver oder so. Solche Screens gibts zu hunderten und auf jedem hat das Schwert irgendwie andere Stats. Vor allem, denk ich kaum, das es Intelligenz drauf haben wird, weil keine Melee-Klasse damit etwas anfangen kann, nicht mal der Vergelter.



NATÜRLICH wird es Intelligenz darauf haben weil Frostmourne ist nämlich ne reine  ---==[[((HUNTERWEAPON!!1elf1

ahhahah Hail to the king baby!!


----------



## Buffer_Overrun (14. Juli 2009)

Iffadrim schrieb:


> Arthas 1x legen pro Server[...]


Au ja... genau! Der Arthas Raid findet pro Server nur ein einziges Mal statt... somit haben ja 0,001% Spieler des Servers den Lich King gesehen, das reicht ja. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Dafür lohnt sich auch die monatelange Arbeit von Blizz die End-Raid-Ini zu erstellen.
Ach ja und sollte dieser eine und einzige Raid nicht erfolgreich sein, dann nimmt die Geissel auf dem entsprechenden Server Überhand und Azeroth explodiert. Dann macht Blizz den Server komplett dicht und löscht alle Accounts, die auch nur einen einzigen Level 1 Char auf diesem Server hatten. Toll, nicht? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Belphega (14. Juli 2009)

Was möglich wäre, wäre son Feature wie bei Ony zB..
zB "Splitter von Frostmourne - Dieser Gegenstand startet eine Quest"
Diese kann man dann irgenwo im nirgendwo abgeben und nach gefühlten 100.000 Arthas-Kills, steht da ein neuer Händler der gratis Frostwyrme mit Arthas Signatur verschenkt.

Btw - oder wir machens so glorreich wie zu AQ40-Zeiten. Einer kann abgeben und bekommts.
Pech für alle andren.


----------



## Thí (14. Juli 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> Was möglich wäre, wäre son Feature wie bei Ony zB..
> zB "Splitter von Frostmourne - Dieser Gegenstand startet eine Quest"
> Diese kann man dann irgenwo im nirgendwo abgeben und nach gefühlten 100.000 Arthas-Kills, steht da ein neuer Händler der gratis Frostwyrme mit Arthas Signatur verschenkt.
> 
> ...



Wäre schon realistischer, oder man muss wieder irgendwelche Fragmente sammeln wie beim derzeitigen Heilerkolben oder damals beim Thunderfury.
@ Aq 40, ne danke. Das finde ich bei Items nicht unbedingt gerecht, jeder sollte die Chance auf sein Wunschitem haben, bei Titeln ist das eher nebensächlich. Meine Meinung.
Lasst euch einfach überraschen, es kommt eh wieder anders, als erwartet.


----------



## Crowser19 (14. Juli 2009)

Ja toll dann rennen die Kids die sich als DK Arthas, Lichking etc nennen auch noch mit dem Schwert rum toll..^^


----------



## Belphega (14. Juli 2009)

Vllt wirds auch einfach wieder ganz ein unnötiger Erfolg ^^
Sowas wie

"ICH HAB ARTHAS GELEEEYGT"
Tötet Arthas innerhalb von 2 Minuten, während alle in eurer Gruppe grünes Equipment tragen und schon mindestens 5000g für Repkosten ausgegeben haben. Außerdem müssen zeitgleich mindestens 20 Leute eurer Gilde gegen Nefarian in Bwl kämpfen und ein rosarotes Holzfällerhemd tragen.

Belohnung: Frostmourne (Du hast es dir verdient).


----------



## Tweetycat280 (14. Juli 2009)

Naja das Problem wer will das Tragen Frostmourne ist ein 2 H-Schwert ergo fallen Tankpalas Tankwarrior weg 

dann bleiben nur noch Waffenkrieger (oO 2mal Frostmourne) u Vergelter Pals und die DKs die können es für alles gebrauchen

Und wenn mans hat wird man dann nicht der neue Lichking vorallem wenn man den Helm u die Brustplatte noch dazu hat 

ergo muß es gereingt werden vermutlich durch die Flammen von Deathwing und um es vollständig von der Verderbheit zu befreien muß man es in den Leichnam von Alagon stecken.

So wie das eine Epic-Schwert aus Düsterbruch


----------



## Tamîkus (14. Juli 2009)

da wir annehmen das wir den lichkönig vollständig veichten wollen müssen wir alles vernichten nicht nur sein körper sondern auch seine krone und schwert den wen der körper zertört wird bedeutet das nicht seinen tod und überträgt seine seele in die krono und schwert den wen arthas alias lichkönig frostgramm dropen würde bzw seine krone würde es dem spieler zu euinem neuen lichkönig machn und das ganze theater würde wieder losgehn um in zu vernichten

wer mehr wissen will hier ein link http://forscherliga.wikia.com/wiki/Frostgram


----------



## silentpolygon (14. Juli 2009)

Fänds ehrlich gesagt blöd wenn er das droppen würde. Es ist schon irgendwie so, das es sooooo legendär ist und wenn da ein paar pro Server mit rumlaufen würden, würde Arthas viel von seiner einzigartigkeit verlieren.

Ich schätze sowieso, dass er nicht stirbt sondern wie schon oft vermutet, bei 1% Life sich wegportet oder irgendwas unvorhergesehenes passiert. Ausserdem braucht WotLk eine Überleitung zum nächsten Addon. Also wäre es denkbar, dass irgendwas unvorhergesehenes passiert.


----------



## Tweetycat280 (14. Juli 2009)

na und 3.4 kommt auch noch Deathwing steht auch noch an


----------



## Part v. Durotan (14. Juli 2009)

Wenn man hoffenkann, hoffe ich, dass die Klinge mit Arthas, seinem Herren, untergeht, nur der Griff bestehen bleibt, welcher selten dropt (Sulfuras).
Mit diesem Griff muss man dann zu den mächtigsten NPC's, welche sowohl den Aufstieg als auch das Durchdrehen Arthas's beobachtet haben.
Mit diesem Wissen holt man sich dann aus der Instanz, in welcher Arthas schließlich besiegt worden ist, 20-40 Fragmenta á la Atiesh.
Dann baut man es zusammen, stellt jedoch fest, dass die Macht gebrochen ist beziehungsweise das Schwert weiterhin verflucht ist, weshalb unser Held dann das Schwert durch die epischste Questreihe ever reinigen muss, im Endeffekt mit einem Schlachtzug gegen den Geist Arthas kämpfen muss (Thunderfury), wobei Arthas bei seinem Tod die Klinge freigibt, der Besitzer allerdings auch in einen Arthas-look verwandelt wird und diesen, nur wechseln kann, wenn er das Schwert ablegt, es allerdings zum Tod führt, wenn er die Klinge wechselt...

Ich glaube alle Warglaves-Besitzer werden mich jetzt steinigen wollen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tweetycat280 (14. Juli 2009)

Naja Legendary 4free ist fürn Po die sollen sich mal den Po-aufreissen dafür dann können sie meinetwegen in If /OG stehen u posen


----------



## Part v. Durotan (14. Juli 2009)

Thí schrieb:


> Wäre schon realistischer, oder man muss wieder irgendwelche Fragmente sammeln wie beim derzeitigen Heilerkolben oder damals beim Thunderfury.
> @ Aq 40, ne danke. Das finde ich bei Items nicht unbedingt gerecht, jeder sollte die Chance auf sein Wunschitem haben, bei Titeln ist das eher nebensächlich. Meine Meinung.
> Lasst euch einfach überraschen, es kommt eh wieder anders, als erwartet.



aham thunderfury, ich erinner mich genau an die zig 'Fragmente von ääääähm, Thunderfury? Neeeeeein? es war http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=22726 '.
Thunderfury sind die 2 Fesseln, dann Elementium und anderes Zeugs, anch den Fesseln geht der Rest aber ausm AH.


----------



## Belphega (14. Juli 2009)

Ich schätze er meint Atiesh.


----------



## _Raziel_ (14. Juli 2009)

Part schrieb:


> Wenn man hoffenkann, hoffe ich, dass die Klinge mit Arthas, seinem Herren, untergeht, nur der Griff bestehen bleibt, welcher selten dropt (Sulfuras).
> Mit diesem Griff muss man dann zu den mächtigsten NPC's, welche sowohl den Aufstieg als auch das Durchdrehen Arthas's beobachtet haben.
> Mit diesem Wissen holt man sich dann aus der Instanz, in welcher Arthas schließlich besiegt worden ist, 20-40 Fragmenta á la Atiesh.
> Dann baut man es zusammen, stellt jedoch fest, dass die Macht gebrochen ist beziehungsweise das Schwert weiterhin verflucht ist, weshalb unser Held dann das Schwert durch die epischste Questreihe ever reinigen muss, im Endeffekt mit einem Schlachtzug gegen den Geist Arthas kämpfen muss (Thunderfury), wobei Arthas bei seinem Tod die Klinge freigibt, der Besitzer allerdings auch in einen Arthas-look verwandelt wird und diesen, nur wechseln kann, wenn er das Schwert ablegt, es allerdings zum Tod führt, wenn er die Klinge wechselt...


...das besste daran.

Wer noch den verfluchten Ashenbringer besitzt und ein Duell mit dem Träger des Frostmournes bestreitet, reinigt Ashenbringer, welches dann ebenso auf Level 80 hochgestuft wird.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Kiste durchsuch...*
Ja wo hab ich die Klinge denn?


----------



## Wizzle (14. Juli 2009)

Ich habe mal im offiziellen Forum einen Vorschlag fürs Pvp gehört.

Die Gilde die Arthas als Servererster down hat, bekommt Frostmoune. Nun bekommt man eine Quest wo man das Schwert zu Varian/Thrall bringen muss. Nun wird das Schwwert mitten in SW/OG auf einem monumentalen Sockel aufgestellt um den Sieg über die Geißel zu gedenken. Nun beginnt das Gemetzel. Die Horde/allianz hat die Geißel mitbesiegt und ist nun Sauer das die eine Fraktion das Schwert bekommen hat weil sie die Geißel mitbesiegt hat.
Nun können pvpgruppen oder einzelne Spieler versuchen das Schwert zu klauen, und die Schwertbesitzende Fraktion muss verhindern das es gestohlen wird (Das schwert verhält sich wie die Fahne in der Kriegshymenschlucht). Die Schwetbestizende Fraktion erhält Buffs für mehr Schaden und Heilung,Dailyquests für Ausbau/Pflege des Denkmals wo man bei einer neuen Fraktion das übliche Zeug kaufen kann. Die andere Fratkion erhällt natürlich den Befehl das Schwert zu holen und wenn es da ist, wird die Fraktion erst freigeschaltet und der Buff aktiviert.


----------



## Tweetycat280 (14. Juli 2009)

bestimmt nicht u totaler schlechter Vorschlag


----------

